# (IR) IR Interlude Turn 5 - Turn 6 (thread 2)



## Edena_of_Neith

Ok, the Lists are roughed in.

  They are not complete yet, but you can get a real good idea of what's going on reading them.

  Do not send me Templates yet.

  Also, do not send me e-mails yet.

  I will look at your Posts on the other thread, and on this one, and make corrections to the Lists as needed, plus any additions that need to be made.

  Please note that we have an opening in the IR for a new player.
  The name of the Power open for takers is the Emerald Enclave.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Spoof

Edena did you get the explination for a possible jump in PL for me that you ask for.  I posted it on the last thread.  Just need to know so we can decide if we want to try it.  I just thought this would work as when you take over a country its PL is adjusted by your Civilization, Thanks

TO GNOMEWORKS/EDENA ONLY:

Hey I know you found the Annulus, and I was wondering if you wanted to use it to destroy the Staff.  That is if the staff will not call the elder ones if this is used.  Also Edena Would it be possible to lure the Illithid Fleet to a deserted universe and break the staff calling the elder ones to destroy them?  This would only be done if I can be assured the Elder Ones could not leave there to harm anyone else.  Also as for the Colnes of Anab. would giving one of them the staff cause the fleet to turn around?


----------



## Rhialto

So what are the Black Brotherhood doing during all this...?

Well, to be honest they're being quiet.  

Eerily quiet.  Almost _suspiciously_ quiet. 

Anyone whose spies are keeping a lookout for the Brotherhood hears rumors--some sort of mass exodus to the Blood Waste--but that's all.

No one can find out what they're doing.

No one can find out why they're doing it.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Spoof, since I'm neutral to everybody and I don't wanna see the world go boom, or a possible enemy wield such power. I'd like you to give the staff to me. I got 83 PL of Illithid, all nice lawfull evil and next turn lawful Neutral. I keep the staff in1 piece, and the PL out of a enemy of yours posession.

Interested?


----------



## Kalanyr

I'm going to bed now please try not to consume 200 posts while I'm asleep .


----------



## Spoof

Forsaken:
[color={firstaltcolor}]
 I have no real intention of breaking the staff, unless ABSOLUTLY necessary. I do not like the idea of destroying another Gods artifact.  As for the Illithid thing, I also have them in my employ, some Neolithid from Toril.  If all I have to do is just give it to an Illithid than I am god to go there.  If I have to either give it to the Fleet or to Anab then there might be a problem, but I am working on that one also.  Our biggest concern now is not the staff, but I believe Serpenteye, his civilization advance will allow him to get 11th level magic in 1-2 turns, which is why I hope Edena allows for the good guys to give me PL for the boost to counter him.  If not then this game could still end in 2 turns, with no one able to stop it.  After all look at the total Pl for good and Evil

Good: 4435PL

Evil:  4086 PL

This could easily change by 600 PL swing for evil depending on where some fence sitters move, along with no one could stop Serpenteye if he got 11th level magic without a counter.  Still it could be close but I think Serpenteye will try to acquire more land next turn at least I would if I were him, as I do not think the good guys will attack him in force this turn to take his land and lower his power base.  But we will see.
[/color]


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Whoa! [Open post with secret bit]*

Edena, don't kill yourself!  At the very least, give us an e-mail limit and simplify the templates!  For your health, your sanity, and your DMing quality.

That said, I truly admire your gumption.  If you lived near me I'd bake you a batch of brownies or whatnot, or at least throw bundles of cash at you.

To honor your creativity, I will formulate a truly devastating revenge against Spoof - And, should he DARE defile the True Staff with his traitorous fingers, Forsaken One.  I will make sure said revenge makes them really, really wish they had just run away last turn.


----------



## Spoof

hey ANABTERCORIAN my sig says it all 

OOC: As for your e-mail I will reply but things just got real busy at work,My boss just dumped a project on my desk and told me stop what you are doing we need the ASAP.  (pissed grumbling)

Thanks Forrester fixed .sig


----------



## Forrester

Spoof -- What's a "bick stick"?

In any case, Edena -- if everyone gets to double their PL every month through industrialization, then there's no reason that the folks on Toril aren't doing the exact same thing. 

In other words, I think you should go back to the 150-limit (and no offense, but Kalanyr's creation of "pocket dimensions" to get around the growth-rules seems little more than a rules kludge, and nothing else. How is that realistic?) 

Just my two cents. 

If the rules stay the way they are -- well, Toril just went from a 10,000PL nation to maybe a 16,000PL nation. This last month. I'm sure you see the problem. 

And does this mean that you are erasing the five-turn limit for 11th level magic, too? Because with 1000PL to spend, I'm sure Serpenteye and others would love to get the big one-one sooner than that.


----------



## Maudlin

Hey Anabstercorian, is the email-address listed in your profile still accurate? My last two mails bounced.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Issues with the lists post [OPEN POST]*

Melkor is still shown as being in possesion of Sauros.  I made him my bee-yatch in turn 3 and used him as a decoy copy of me against the Eternal Empire in turn 5.  He's currently in Toril somewhere, unless Forrester decided to give him back.

Second, I've gained a total of 33 levels, Edena.  10 levels for the Divine Agent prestige class you let me get, twenty for annhilating the Eternal Empire force, and three more for the Battle of the Blood Waste and defending the Godspires against the City of the Gods.  Also, I personally think that I deserve PARTIAL experience for convincing the remainder of the Eternal Empire army to leave just by glaring at them.

Third, if I think up a wild tactic/monster/widget for my own troops, can I boost my PL production in one of the Arms Races?

LAST, 1 PL of my Evil Undead were PSIONIC liches, so they probably remain in my power.  Unless you simply count them as part of my normal power level?

Maudlin, my e-mail should still be accurate.  I'm afraid that any problems you may be having are either on your end or somewhere between us.
Congratulations on achieving Apotheosis, by the way.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Anabstecorian email incoming. I thought you released Sauros when we allied?


----------



## Anabstercorian

*OPEN POST*

Let there be no mistake, everyone.  Sauros is my bitch, and remains so.  He just happens to be in Toril at the moment.

Sorry, Melkor, but this is a personal thing between me and Sauros.  You'll have to cope with his absence.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Maudlin, did Edena approve you gaining control of most undead in the multiverse?


----------



## Maudlin

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *Maudlin, did Edena approve you gaining control of most undead in the multiverse? *



Not specifically, no, hence the 'travel-time' copout of he nixes it. They all use negative energy though, and I'm it 

Anabstercorian, apparently you ISP is blocking all 250,000 subscribers to my ISP because one of them misbehaved. Mailing may be a problem  (Edit - I should still be able to receive mail from your side.) The gist of it was that if you need anything to get your staff back, have your people call my people. Or just kill someone, raise them from the dead, then tell _them_. 

Now that I'm a God, I take sacrilege very seriously, you know.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

And Kalanyr, could you explain your trick with pocket dimensions? I don`t think you can gain increase from empty lands, unless you created also inhabitants, infrastucture etc. I don`t think you can create worlds with 10th level magic.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, one mistake, in the claims section, you have it listed as "sword of vecna"  when it should be "sword of kas"

Otherwise, great! & keep up the good work!


----------



## The Forsaken One

Gmm Guessing Edena's asleep now or doing some relaxing. Cause I went over it again and I should be 150 PL up. Against the 800.

Double 314 = 628 + the civ advance PL (150 PL or something like that if it isn't even more).


That's cause you specifically stated EVERYTHING doubles in your mail reply.


----------



## Forrester

*Double trouble*

What all this I've been reading about doubling of PLs, anyway? 

At first I thought it was somehow the effect of a broken amount of industrialization, but now I'm wondering whether something else is going on . . . ??


----------



## dagger

*EDENA*

After looking at that list.........sheesh I thought I was doing good being able to spend 100 points last turn.


Oh well, ive had fun so far being in a war every turn except last turn. Im still here even though Im a little guy.

Is my year right for my power?


----------



## Anabstercorian

*OPEN POST Sorry about that, Maudlin*

If you need to tell me anything secret-secret, send it in the color black as a semi-private message.  Looks like it's all I can do.

I don't need any backup - But if you have access to 10th level magic, I need some help with that.

Edena, I've edited the secret stuff.  Look again.
*Secret Stuff For Edena*

Edena, I have several goals for the next Turn.

First.  I will Enthrall one of Kaboom's NPC's in order to get me that anti-bat plague.  I will promptly alter his memory and send him back, causing as little fuss as possible.  I don't want to waste a Dictum (And PL) on this if I don't have to.

Second.  Edena, I am creating a new combat tactic.  I will be taking my Neothelid and casting Empowered, Persistent Enlarge spells on them before each battle.  Their massive, imposing forms, shielded with Bloodsteel, should be terrifying enough to give me a morale advantage on the field.

Third.  Edena, a few turns ago I began research on a spell that would revert Bloodsteel to Red Goo.  Have I completed my research on that yet?  I believe that would give me a RESOUNDING advantage over the rest of Oerth.

Fourth.  The Ana Keri are still in alliance with us.  I am sending emissaries (NOT ANABSTERCORIAN) to apologize for the whole debacle with the Eternal Empire.  We will attempt to set up an arrangement for their food shipments - A teleportation circle leading to a dry spot in one of our undersea allies caverns.

Fifth.  I want to immediately begin research on how to destroy all of the other Artifacts that the other powers hold.  Knocking off 100 PL from my enemies looks like it'll be worth a bit of a hassle.

Sixth.  Here's how I'll distribute my levels if I have 33.  After that, I'll show how I'll distribute them if I have 20.
10 levels to Psion.  5 to wizard.  5 to Monk.  5 to Gundancer.  8 levels to a prestige class based around improving and incarnating psionic constructs, allowing me to begin to process of forming building with my mind.  At 20th level in this prestige class, I should be able to form Substare constructs, large scale ones, and make them permanent.
If have 20, it's 10 levels to Psion and 10 levels to that prestige class.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Anabstecorian, have you seen my email? I offered you 10th level magic help with you-know-what.


----------



## William Ronald

SECRET FOR EDENA AND BLACK OMEGA


Edena:

I place a colonizing force on Oerth's second moon, Celene, and claim it for the Kevellond League if no one else has it.  Also, I will share facilities there with all Oerth Alliance members.   It should be a LL country.

(Also, recall what I asked about the place described by Mentzner. Does it exist in this IR?)

In the lists posts, two of my NPCs are listed as ghosts.  You said Alzem could change them into celestials.  I indicated that I would do so. 

Also, I think my PLs are somewhat higher than calculated.  You know the reason.

I forgot about the change in the limits for advancing your civilization.  Can you post the rules to the next turn.

Also, thanks for putting up with all of us.

When does the next turn begin?

How are the AnaKeri and the Eternal Empire forces responding to my overtures?  I am willing to share the power with Black Omega.


----------



## Spoof

*FOR EDENA ONLY:*

Do not read you Metagammers:


Edena when I change Williams NPC’s to Celestials I want to place part of myself in one of them, think Kosh from Bab 5.  This is because I am sure Anabstercorian is planning to either try and attack me, to either kill me so he can get his staff back / or make me a sex slave. (he said it not me) This way I can still be brought back when/if my mind is destroyed.  I will do this without William Knowing or even the NPC being aware of it happing, that way it cannot be scried or learned unless I tell someone, which I never will do.  

Also how long until the Illithid fleet arrives to take back the Staff, and can I contact them if necessary?  Humm I guess I can always flee to Toril and force them to come through Forrester, I doubt he would allow them to enter Realmspace.  

Also can 10th level magic cause the red Goo to revert back to its goo form from solid, possible in a horrible explosion of force?  I also want to scry on everyone I can to learn the locations of all troops / armies/ NPC’s / Neat stuff that I can.  I will continue to fortify my Island as well as possible still keeping it from any known location and not allowing anyone to know where it is.  

I also want to start moving those people in the Iron League (or where it used to be) who are good aligned to my island, I ant to do this as secretly as possible, possible mimicking how most of the population of Oreth disappeared last turn.  Hey where did they go, I am still attempting to learn this, as well as the status of the Red Death that is approaching.  Maybe even try to get the Illithid fleet to bump into it. 

 I am going to begin research on creating a plague of life.  After all there are so many diseases that affect the living there must be some that affect only the dead, and release them from their suffering.  I will begin to search for a Demi-Plane that is the opposite of Ravenloft and try to enlist their aid against Maudlin and his Undead hoards, maybe even contact the Count in Ravenloft – Not actually o there, to see if he can be of any assistance, possible pull Acererak into his Demi-plane and hold him there.  

I will talk to the Staff and let it know I now have the means of ending its existence forever, I have access to the Annalius and can and WILL use it to destroy if it does not assist me.  I will inform it that if it assist me it will have the chance to destroy MANY thralls, and I will assure it I have no desire to keep it for long, and will return it to a Proper Illithid in a short time (One of the Clones of Anabstercorian who can control the staff).


----------



## Kalanyr

Actually the (actually a) pocket dimension(s) were my answer to the way my civ advance PL dropped after I gave the DU land, it seemed logical that if losing land costs you advancement potential that creating it and putting to work on it those who went otherewhere before would work.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Ignored on last post, so repost here *

Creamstake/Sollir. 

I'm gonna ask this nicely: "Can I have Riftcrag please?" 

That mean the whole rift and what's in it and beneath it, It's PL I don't need just the location. 

-------------------------- 

Godspires I do not care for (yet). Malacki, you may have them for now and if Anab doesn't claim them back I'll be coming for them in the future, and I will not just attack then, I'll be discussion a possible deal with you in the near future after I see how a few things fare. 

-------------------------- 

Gnomeworks, are you returning to the lortmills? If not I might want to set up residence over there or just collapse the whole thing with Screeching. 

-------------------------- 

I am after the Underdark, if you help me get that, I help you get what you want. I am not in any alliance so I really don't care who offers what. If you don't help I'm not fighting you except if you are in the underdark and we could agree on a deal on deviding territories or of you leaving the underdark! 

-------------------------- 

Anabstercorian I will be talking to you soon, since you are a smart person I think you'll be liking that conversation, if you are to stupid to see when to bend and budge a bit is a must you are NOT going to liek that conversation. But all in all I think we are going to have a very pleasant chat! 

-------------------------- 

DU/UO I really don't care what you call yourselfs now but would you plz be so kind to get the hell out of the Barrier Peaks/HellFurnaces/CrystalMysts, thank you very much! 
We were always kind to eachother and I ask you respect my claims and leave me alone, so plz get your forces out of there. 

-------------------------- 

OA, if you again want to catastrophe me or attack me I just wanted to let you know that you will see around 800 PL +4/+5 that have been neutral pick a side and it won't be yours! And with the UO and Acererak and god knows who all around I think you would rather get your arrogant mammal asses a bit chilled down and relax! Give me what I want, or come to a nice agreament on it instead of threatening with Catastrophes and nukes! I'm neutral now and you know now how to gain my favors. Your choise. You can guess the consequenses. Be nice and I lend you a hand with yours, I have no surface ambitions. Do not aid me and I will go alone after my ambitions and desires and you might very well be in the way sometimes. If you threaten me aain or attack me I might be suddenly interested to convert my Illithid population to Ilsensine's heir Anab and spreading the bloodwast as well and infesting as much as I can with red goo and help releasing the elder ones and make as many undead as I can for Acererak. 

--------------------------------- 

Let me all know if you are going to help me, do nothing, talk to me, threaten me. I'll be waiting! 

I'm in here for myself and for the control of the underdark, nothing more but certainly nothing less. 

I'm a reasonable person and I am willing to make good deals so if you are planning to talk to me about possible in the future contesed Underdark territory make me an offer or just call me names and I'll know where you stand in the matter  

I am not contesting the subterrenean bunkers/safehouses/research centres someone might have unless it's DEEP in my if all goes well 2B territory. So I'm starting from a mile down orso  

This aren't threats, just letting you all know where I stand and what I want. Sometimes you just have to give in a bit to be able to gain more. Remember that (I had to do some serious budging and bending myself).


VaeREgoth GreeeTZz


----------



## William Ronald

SECRET FOR THE FORSAKEN ONE:

Well, you have to talk to Gnomeworks about his intentions.  I have no plans to attack you. You have to see what he wants to do.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Gnome is very very abscent from the IR threads


----------



## dagger

Well if Gnomeworks abandons the Lortmills I plan on moving in there with alliance approval, just an fyi. Ive lost two areas completely since the begining of Turn 1 (and gained none) so that would help.


----------



## Spoof

*Oh Crap!*

Um, is anybody else worried that the Red Goo has a Rating in the Magical Arms Race of over 6?????   This just seems like a really *BAD* thing to me


----------



## The Forsaken One

Dagger, since you are in his alliance would you be so kind to contact him and get certainty on that? If so we shall enter negotiations on your approval.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Not at all, Spoof, just the opposite.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Secret Stuff! For Edena and Anabstecorian only:


Some of Shade best wizards are sent to the aid of Anabstecorian, they will empower his already mighty Dictum with 10th level magic.


----------



## Serpenteye

For Edena's eyes only: 
The Union of Oerth hereby scraps our entire red goo programme. All our research projects involving red goo are immediately ended and dismantled, the effort spent on them now distributed evenly over our other projects. Our stores of red steel and red goo are isolated and destroyed as fast as we can manage it. We do everything in our power to reach a red goo rating of 0.

(MR Draco agrees with this without reservations)

__________________
Forsaken One:
-------------------------- 

DU/UO I really don't care what you call yourselfs now but would you plz be so kind to get the hell out of the Barrier Peaks/HellFurnaces/CrystalMysts, thank you very much! 
We were always kind to eachother and I ask you respect my claims and leave me alone, so plz get your forces out of there. 

-------------------------- 

You don't really expect us to simply surrender our territories to you, do you? All our lands in the western mountains were given to us most generously by Kalanyr. Regardless of what the map might show we do not own or claim anything but what Kalanyr once owned. You have no legitimate claim on them. The Union of Oerth wishes to continue our kind realtions with you but we will not accept threats.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Serpenteye, wanna make a possible trade about them? Let me know if you have a proposal.

I do not like someone sitting on top of me, I think you can imagin that. I hope it doesn't come to driving you out of there by force.
(not that that's gonna happen any time soon since I got more interesting matters at hand, Riftcrag = nr 1. Lortmills nr 2, and you are somewhere around 6  )
Since you are on top and not under  If you keep it that way we might talk about some other things. Just let me know where you stand in this, I prefer you mail me about it.


----------



## Black Omega

William, I'm sure something can be worked out, we're all friends here.
-----------------------------------
Oi, Mr. Draco and friends. I missed it if there was any response on Polaris and suggestions there.  Are we in agreement?
-----------------------------------
The Emerald Order sounds like a great idea.  We're all for more care for nature.


----------



## Serpenteye

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *
> Oi, Mr. Draco and friends. I missed it if there was any response on Polaris and suggestions there.  Are we in agreement?
> *




We are in agreement. The Union of Oerth rules Polaria but will allow you to establish a small base here and launch your expeditions of exploration in non-military zones.


----------



## Creamsteak

To Edena:

I am still curious as to what happened when I invaded the Solistrim. I believe you stated that I found interesting cities and other "Junk" stuff... but do I gain the 4 PL per turn from being the closest force to the Godspires?

Secondly, me and Sollir have been discussing becoming a united nation to make things a little easier on us, and in turn, a little easier for you. We would like to have a similar shared power system to MR_Draco and Serpenteyes...

Thirdly, I am going to use magic attempt to increase the likelyhood that an axiomatic Giant Eagle will be born in my country. I will attempt to breed the axiomatic Giant Eagles with all the other eagles born after that, in order to increase the likelyhood that more Axiomatic Giant Eagles will be born. Axiomatic Eagles will be taught (If it is achievable) to perform Elven-Only magic. If this can't be done, I will try and breed Air Elemental Giant eagle's for a similar affect.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*CLOSED POST: SECRET TO EDENA*

Illithids generally don't speak over radios.  We generally can't get them to work - We have no spoken language.  Such things are for lesser creatures.  But it makes it a bitch to speak in to microphone.
We have not yet determined how to create a telepathic interface with a radio, nor, frankly, would I trust such a device.  The subtleties, the inflexions, these would not only be LOST, but completely misinterpreted by random static.
Because of this, we tend to communicate through proxy when we use the radio.  It's simple enough to command our thrall to speak for us.  I'm certainly not going to shapeshift in to a form with a tongue for something as trivial as this.
Besides...  Controlling a thrall is more dignified.  And I need to make a good first impression on my fellow Illithid.
The slave, a human, looks up at me blankly.  I've altered his memories, slightly...  Most humans would instantly lose control of their bodies upon realizing my identity.  I've gained a great deal of infamy in these six months.  This human knows nothing about me, my past - Nothing except that I'm his boss, and if he screws up I eat his brain for supper.
The device in front of me is one of our better radios - Powerful, yet focused.  Tight beam, they call it.  I can use it to communicate with my fellows in space without having to leave my home.  And at the moment, I'm hunted.  Leaving home would be a very, very, very bad idea, even for an entity as powerful as me.
I need to get it back.  I have to have it back.  Holding it.  Touching it.  Wielding it.  It's like nothing else I've ever experienced in my entire existence.  But it is also wrong...  Wrong, and sick.  An Illithid should not feel this way about anything.  We are not meant for such thoughts nor built for them.  Yet I...  I find myself lusting after the staff.  Thoughts, HORRID thoughts, intrude on my consciousness.  I have seen this in the minds of mammals and recoiled in disgust, yet now I find it in me...  And I find this, this LUST, focused not even on a life form, but on the Staff...!
I need to get it back.  I crave it like a drug.  No, not like a drug.  Like something worse.  Something carnal.
I shake my head.  My... troubles, the effect the Staff had upon me, must wait.  A voice hisses in to coherency on the transmission.  It is a Skum, under the control of one of my fellows...  I speak through the thrall...

[SECRET SECTION!]
[color={secondaltcolor}]
"Brethren.  I see you have become aware of the sacrilige perpetrated by the solar Alzem.  You have come to ensure that I regain posession of the Staff?"
A brief pause.  Radio waves can only go so fast.
"This is the case, Chosen."  The voice is crackly.  I can barely comprehend it, and I am a creature that has listened to the heartbeats of trees in my finest moments.  "We come in our fleets to rain just vengeance upon these foolish creatures, who so desecrate the sacred of Ilsensine."
"There are few other Illithid," I began, "Who are truly faithful to his Will.  Indeed...  There are very, VERY few who truly understand how important he is, how greatly his fate is entwined with ours."  I would have glared, but how would he see it?  "I do not believe you are a true follower of his Will, whomever you are.  I will not speak a false mammal-name to describe you, nor will I ask you to.  Why have you truly come?"
There was an unusually long pause.
"We...  We have heard of your exploits, Chosen.  Your power, and your bravado.  Our people have long lived in the shadows, Chosen.  We desire the light.  We desire Penumbra again."
"You will have Penumbra.  But you do not need to come to Oerth.  I have another destination for you."
And I told them the coordinates of the Penumbral Hub.  There, they would wait, wait for my trap.  I would crush those fools like minds beneath my will...  And I would have a very good time doing it.

=============

Edena, I want the Illithid Spelljamming forces to move to the Penumbra Hub, and prepare for one hell of a fight.
[/color]


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Sorry Forsaken One, although you could maybe take it by force, I like Riftcrag in my possession along with my other territories


----------



## Creamsteak

Sollir declared you don't get the Riftcrag Forsaken one...

You will have to cut through me as well to take it then... Even though you have been a general "not so mean" guy towards me...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Btw Acererak/Maudlin, care to let me keep my own undead as well?


----------



## Creamsteak

I can't quite figure out how to get colors to match up so that my text appears as invisible as some of yours. I don't know URL so that could be why... but I don't believe any of the "basic" colors is so well hidden... anyone willing to post on how they do it?


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Here's the trick.*

Alzem, sorry for sharing...  But this should be public knowledge.

Look in the vB code thing to learn how to do color.  Where you type in a color, type {firstaltcolor} for the black background and {secondaltcolor} for the dark gray background.  This should render your text completely invisible.

Also, Edena, where-ever you are, I hope you're getting some needed rest.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Answers and Comments*

Ok, this is my last Answers and Comments Post.

  After that, I am going to explain several new Rules, then ask for your Templates.

  Here goes!  

  - - -

  The name of the new Power is the Emerald Order, not Emerald Enclave.  My mistake.
  Also, I am setting up the forces of the Eternal Empire that are on AnaKeris as a Power that can be claimed.

  AnaKeris continues to refuse to ally with anyone.
  The reason for this is their Seers are predicting doom for all of them if they do (and considering the Shade will nuke them if they ally with the Alliance of Oerth, their Seers are quite right.  In neutrality is short-term safety.)

  I have read all your Posts and updated the Lists accordingly.
  The Lists are accurate now.
  I have made Rulings concerning all complaints and requests, and the results are given in the Lists.                 

  In particular, Forsaken One's PL doubled.
  That has been taken into account.  Forsaken One, your PL is finalized.

  The Godspires are contested, so I have not awarded them to anyone.

  William has Celene Base, and Serpenteye has Polaris Base.

  The Union of Oerth gave up it's Red Steel.  In so doing, their attack/defense dropped by + 1  / + 2.
  If they want that + 1 / + 2 back, they will have to resume their all out development project with the Red Goo.

  They still have their army of Red Goo enhanced superdragons and supertrolls, unless they declare they are destroying them too.

  - - -

   Spoof

  Edena did you get the explination for a possible jump in PL for me that you ask for. I posted it on the last thread. Just need to know so we can decide if we want to try it. I just thought this would work as when you take over a country its PL is adjusted by your Civilization, Thanks 

  ANSWER:  What you are trying to do cannot be done.
  However, next Turn (Turn 7) your entire PL will be released into play (all 5,000 PL.)
  The Angels of the Seventh Heaven (still under my control) will come to your aid, and they will come to Oerth.


  Hey I know you found the Annulus, and I was wondering if you wanted to use it to destroy the Staff. That is if the staff will not call the elder ones if this is used. Also Edena Would it be possible to lure the Illithid Fleet to a deserted universe and break the staff calling the elder ones to destroy them? This would only be done if I can be assured the Elder Ones could not leave there to harm anyone else. Also as for the Colnes of Anab. would giving one of them the staff cause the fleet to turn around? 

  ANSWER:  These are things you would find out the answers to in play.
  The True Staff of Ancient Penumbra has something to say to Alzem, however.
  It states:

  You think that by giving me to Forrester and thence to Toril, that you will solve your problem.
  You think the so-called invincible strength of Realmspace will block the Illithid Fleets.

  However, the Illithid are much brighter than you, little being.

  The Illithid know WHERE I was stolen.
  I was stolen from my Rightful Owner in Greyspace.

  The Illithid Fleets will have their vengeance on all of Greyspace for this affront, whether you give me to Forrester, or whether you keep me for yourself.

  ONLY by kneeling before Anabstercorian, my Rightful Owner, and begging for forgiveness and mercy, and accepting whatever fate he decrees, and in humble apology surrendering me back to Anabstercorian, will this not happen.

  I have spoken, little being.

  (And nobody knows how big the Illithid Fleet is going to be, because it's still assembling.  Nobody knows how long it will be before it attacks.
  For that matter, nobody knows if the Staff is telling the truth, or lying as well as Anabstercorian ever could.)

  And no, you cannot lead the Illithid Fleets to a desert place and destroy them.
  They are too powerful for that.

  - - -

   Rhialto

  So what are the Black Brotherhood doing during all this...? 
  Well, to be honest they're being quiet. 
  Eerily quiet. Almost suspiciously quiet. 
  Anyone whose spies are keeping a lookout for the Brotherhood hears rumors--some sort of mass exodus to the Blood Waste--but that's all. 
  No one can find out what they're doing. 
  No one can find out why they're doing it.

  ANSWER:  Rhialto, I hope you received my e-mail warning about the Red Goo.  It is very dangerous.  Read my e-mail again - you can't read that one too many times.

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

Spoof, since I'm neutral to everybody and I don't wanna see the world go boom, or a possible enemy wield such power. I'd like you to give the staff to me. I got 83 PL of Illithid, all nice lawfull evil and next turn lawful Neutral. I keep the staff in1 piece, and the PL out of a enemy of yours posession. 

  ANSWER:  It is up to you people, what you do with the Staff.  Give it back to Anabstercorian, and one thing happens.  Give it to Forsaken One, another thing happens.  Keep it, and another thing happens.
  Give it to Forrester, yet another thing happens.
  You don't know what will happen.

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

   Whoa! [Open post with secret bit] 

  Edena, don't kill yourself! At the very least, give us an e-mail limit and simplify the templates! 

  ANSWER:  It is my intention to limit the number of e-mails sent to me during Turn 6.

  - - -     

   Forrester

  Spoof -- What's a "bick stick"? 

  In any case, Edena -- if everyone gets to double their PL every month through industrialization, then there's no reason that the folks on Toril aren't doing the exact same thing. 
  In other words, I think you should go back to the 150-limit (and no offense, but Kalanyr's creation of "pocket dimensions" to get around the growth-rules seems little more than a rules kludge, and nothing else. How is that realistic?) 
  Just my two cents. 
  If the rules stay the way they are -- well, Toril just went from a 10,000PL nation to maybe a 16,000PL nation. This last month. I'm sure you see the problem. 
  And does this mean that you are erasing the five-turn limit for 11th level magic, too?
  Because with 1000PL to spend, I'm sure Serpenteye and others would love to get the big one-one sooner than that.

  ANSWER - FORRESTER, PLEASE READ:  I am allowing the United Commonwealth of Toril, and all the other Torilian Powers, to begin Advancing their Civilization starting NOW.
  However, I am creating special rules to handle this situation, and I will give a detailed explanation of this below.
  The Pocket Dimension Rule stands.
  Kalanyr deserved the reward.  He sacrificed most of his PL over a 4 Turn period to obtain 10th level magic.

  Everyone with 10th level magic may create 10 Pocket Dimensions of size LL.
  These gain from Advancing Your Civilization.

  Forrester, with 11th level magic, may create 100 Pocket Dimensions, each size LL.
  So may Alzem.  For he has 11th level magic in Realmspace.
  So may the Eternal Empire.
  So may the Church of Toril.
  So may the Scro Star League.
  These also gain from Advancing Your Civilization.
  (However, before EVERYONE loses their wits and freaking out after reading THAT, PLEASE READ MY RULE ON ADVANCING YOUR CIVILIZATION BELOW, when I get it posted.)

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

 Issues with the lists post 

  Melkor is still shown as being in possesion of Sauros. I made him my bee-yatch in turn 3 and used him as a decoy copy of me against the Eternal Empire in turn 5. He's currently in Toril somewhere, unless Forrester decided to give him back. 

  ANSWER:  I fixed that.  Sauros is out of play.

  Second, I've gained a total of 33 levels, Edena. 10 levels for the Divine Agent prestige class you let me get, twenty for annhilating the Eternal Empire force, and three more for the Battle of the Blood Waste and defending the Godspires against the City of the Gods.
  Also, I personally think that I deserve PARTIAL experience for convincing the remainder of the Eternal Empire army to leave just by glaring at them. 

  ANSWER:  I gave Anabstercorian his 33 levels, and placed them where you requested.

  Third, if I think up a wild tactic/monster/widget for my own troops, can I boost my PL production in one of the Arms Races? 

  ANSWER: Yes.  But you must start doing it.
  Take Melkor.  He just gained 10th level magic.  He has stated a number of things he is doing with that magic.
  But the Lists won't reflect those things now, but rather on Turn 7.

  LAST, 1 PL of my Evil Undead were PSIONIC liches, so they probably remain in my power.  Unless you simply count them as part of my normal power level? 

  ANSWER:  Acererak has complete control of all undead, period.  Unless they are magically in suspended animation, or unless they are protected by 11th level magic.

  And NO, Acererak cannot control the Undead of Realmspace.
  They ARE protected by 11th level magic, so they remain beyond Acererak's influence.

  By the way, that 400 PL you saw me give Acererak, in undead?
  That's just the beginning.
  Those are only the undead that manage to arrive on Turn 6.
  I assure you they keep coming.  There are undead galore out there, and they are all coming at Acererak's beck and call.
  Which gives the rest of you a King sized headache.
  Of course, 20 megaton hydrogen bombs do funny things to millions of massed undead ... unless you let Acererak get 20 megaton bombs of his own.

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

   Let there be no mistake, everyone. Sauros is my bitch, and remains so. He just happens to be in Toril at the moment. 

  ANSWER:  Yes, and he is likely to remain there.  He is out of play, unless Forrester allows him to return through the Torilian Border Guard.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Maudlin, did Edena approve you gaining control of most undead in the multiverse?

  ANSWER:  Acererak having control over all the undead in the multiverse is quite beyond the scope of this IR.
  And it is irrelevent.
  What is relevant to the IR is that 400 PL of undead are coming to Acererak's aid each and every Turn, from now on.

  - - -

   Mr. Draco

Edena, one mistake, in the claims section, you have it listed as "sword of vecna" when it should be "sword of kas" 
  Otherwise, great! & keep up the good work!

  ANSWER:  I only made one mistake in the Template?  Wonder of wonders, and I mean it.  It's a lot of work, that Lists Post (especially the endless addition, which I try to do in my head.)
  Thanks for the compliment, too, Mr. Draco.

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  mm Guessing Edena's asleep now or doing some relaxing. Cause I went over it again and I should be 150 PL up. Against the 800. 
  Double 314 = 628 + the civ advance PL (150 PL or something like that if it isn't even more). 
  That's cause you specifically stated EVERYTHING doubles in your mail reply.

  ANSWER:  I have kept my promise.  Trust me on that.  You are not quite up to 800, but you're close.

  - - -

   Forrester

  Double trouble 

  What all this I've been reading about doubling of PLs, anyway? 

  ANSWER:  Forsaken One has been on a lengthy, secret project, Forrester (one involving a LOT of e-mails, a lot of time and planning, a lot of work.)
  It has cumulated in his PL doubling.
  He is the only Power that this happened to (other than the Union, which doubled for it's massive 360 point investment in Advancing Your Civilization.)

  At first I thought it was somehow the effect of a broken amount of industrialization, but now I'm wondering whether something else is going on . . . ??

  ANSWER:  I'm modifying the Advancing Your Civilization rule, and adding to it considerably.  See below.

  - - -

   dagger

  After looking at that list.........sheesh I thought I was doing good being able to spend 100 points last turn. 
  Oh well, ive had fun so far being in a war every turn except last turn. Im still here even though Im a little guy. 
  Is my year right for my power?

  ANSWER:  Dagger, you had no fun in Turn 6?  I am sorry.  Nuts.  

  I'll check the date on your Power.

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  If you need to tell me anything secret-secret, send it in the color black as a semi-private message. Looks like it's all I can do. 

  ANSWER:  This will not be necessary on Turn 6, this black letter posting.
  I will allow you all a limited number of e-mails to me, so that you can e-mail me secret plans.
  Besides, a determined person can read the black lettering anyways.

  Edena, I have several goals for the next Turn. 
  First. I will Enthrall one of Kaboom's NPC's in order to get me that anti-bat plague. I will promptly alter his memory and send him back, causing as little fuss as possible. I don't want to waste a Dictum (And PL) on this if I don't have to. 

  ANSWER:  State this again during Turn 6, and I will rule on it.

  Second. Edena, I am creating a new combat tactic. I will be taking my Neothelid and casting Empowered, Persistent Enlarge spells on them before each battle. Their massive, imposing forms, shielded with Bloodsteel, should be terrifying enough to give me a morale advantage on the field. 

  ANSWER:  This may affect your rating in the Monster Arms Race, starting Turn 6.

  Third. Edena, a few turns ago I began research on a spell that would revert Bloodsteel to Red Goo. Have I completed my research on that yet? I believe that would give me a RESOUNDING advantage over the rest of Oerth. 

  ANSWER:  You need 10th level magic to accomplish that, and the result would indeed be that Red Steel turned back to Red Goo.
  Such a spell would have the same area of effect as a spell that banished both Red Goo and Red Steel.

  Fourth. The Ana Keri are still in alliance with us. I am sending emissaries (NOT ANABSTERCORIAN) to apologize for the whole debacle with the Eternal Empire. We will attempt to set up an arrangement for their food shipments - A teleportation circle leading to a dry spot in one of our undersea allies caverns. 

  ANSWER:  AnaKeris remains friendly to everyone.  They are TERRIFIED.  Their Seers are predicting a world-wide catastrophe on Turn 6.

  Fifth. I want to immediately begin research on how to destroy all of the other Artifacts that the other powers hold. Knocking off 100 PL from my enemies looks like it'll be worth a bit of a hassle. 

  ANSWER:  It's not hard to destroy an artifact.  Mordenkainen's Disjunction has a 1% chance per level of doing it, and look at your level.

  The problem is not the destroying of the artifact at all.
  The problem are the subsequent CONSEQUENCES of destroying said artifact, which are - at the absolute minimum - enormous.

  - - -


   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Anabstecorian, have you seen my email? I offered you 10th level magic help with you-know-what.

  ANSWER:  You can help Anabstercorian with your 10th level magic, but remember that you cannot share 10th level magic with him.
  He must learn it himself.

   - - -

   William Ronald

  (Also, recall what I asked about the place described by Mentzner. Does it exist in this IR?) 

  ANSWER:  (weary sigh)  Yes, it does exist.  And I've been occupied, and haven't looked it up, and haven't added it to the IR.
  I wish to do so.  I need URLs for it again.

  In the lists posts, two of my NPCs are listed as ghosts. You said Alzem could change them into celestials. I indicated that I would do so. 

  ANSWER:  I fixed that.

  Also, I think my PLs are somewhat higher than calculated. You know the reason. 

  ANSWER:  I do?  I believe your PL is accurate!  I need an e-mail from you explaining the problem.

  I forgot about the change in the limits for advancing your civilization. Can you post the rules to the next turn. 

  ANSWER:  In this Interlude, I am going to post a complete set of rules for Advancing Your Civilization.

  Also, thanks for putting up with all of us. 

  ANSWER:  np

  When does the next turn begin? 

  ANSWER:  I wish to start on Saturday, at 1 my time.

  How are the AnaKeri and the Eternal Empire forces responding to my overtures? I am willing to share the power with Black Omega.

  ANSWER:  See above

  - - -

   Spoof

  (article deleted)

  Most of these questions, Spoof, you need to wait until after Turn 6 starts for an answer to.

    Also can 10th level magic cause the red Goo to revert back to its goo form from solid, possible in a horrible explosion of force? 

  ANSWER:  Yes, but you will be caught in the explosion also, no matter how far away from it you are, and no matter what you try to do to protect yourself.  
  You don't want to try that.  Really.  Trust me when I say you will suffer as much as your opponent.

  how most of the population of Oreth disappeared last turn. Hey where did they go, I am still attempting to learn this, as well as the status of the Red Death that is approaching.

  ANSWER:  Nobody except you and Forrester know IC that the Red Death even exists, much less what it can do.
  You don't know what it can do - ask Forrester!  And, no, it cannot be talked to.
  As for when it will arrive, that is also something only one person in the IR knows IC.

  As for the people of Oerth, they have gone into the Secret Retreats (if they are sane, they did - considering the Shade have nuclear weapons and teleportation circles!!!)


  I am going to begin research on creating a plague of life. After all there are so many diseases that affect the living there must be some that affect only the dead, and release them from their suffering.  

  ANSWER:  That CAN be done.  A Life Plague is possible.  You are researching such a plague now (this is secret, folks - only Alzem knows IC about this.)

  - - -

   Spoof

  Oh Crap! 

  Um, is anybody else worried that the Red Goo has a Rating in the Magical Arms Race of over 6????? This just seems like a really BAD thing to me

  ANSWER:  That IS a really bad thing.  But how bad ... is yet to be seen.
  By the way, that number is going to go up.
  I see some 5s on the Red Goo rating chart.  Those 5s remain, unless someone tells me to take them down.

   - - -

   creamsteak

  To Edena: 

  I am still curious as to what happened when I invaded the Solistrim. I believe you stated that I found interesting cities and other "Junk" stuff... but do I gain the 4 PL per turn from being the closest force to the Godspires?

  ANSWER:  You have not been paying attention.  Forsaken One and Tokiwong both have sent forces to the Godspires.
  Not only do you not find anything of use there, but you DO find THEM.
  And they, have informed you that (at least Forsaken One has) you are to leave immediately.


  Secondly, me and Sollir have been discussing becoming a united nation to make things a little easier on us, and in turn, a little easier for you. We would like to have a similar shared power system to MR_Draco and Serpenteyes... 

  ANSWER:  I will combine your Power, then.
  It will require a very considerable modification to the Lists, and take a day.  I will do it.
  I understand why you are doing this - If MY Power was sitting next to the Union of Oerth (PL 1,700 or thereabouts) I'd combined strengths too!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Answers and Comments*

(deleted)


----------



## Rhialto

I know of the risks, Edena, and I accept them.

In fact


We will be dousing the Red Goo with magic in an attempt to make it sentient.  This will creat a powerful, nearly unstoppable warrior of DOOM!

(Yes, it's a crazy plan, but really, what do you expect from a bunch of suicidal entropy worshippers...?)


----------



## Mr. Draco

Rhialto 

Is that the color you mean?

Here's how i did that:

(color=blue) Rhialto (/color)

Now, just replace the '(' with '[' and the ')' with ']'


----------



## dagger

*Edena*

You took that sentence the wrong way, I really DID have fun being in a war the whole time. Better than sitting on the sidelines and just talking smack.  I AM having fun!


----------



## Rhialto

Thank, you Mr. Draco.  

Do to your efforts, my insane evil plans can continue...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*ADVANCING YOUR CIVILIZATION - PLEASE READ, ESPECIALLY YOU, ALZEM, FORRESTER*

Imagine for a moment, that we were back at the very beginning of Turn 1.
  You had not yet even sent me your Templates;  I had only just completed the initial Lists.

  William Ronald plays the Kevellond League

  Here is what his List Roster would look like, in that case (of course, this includes all the things we've added since we started the IR, so it won't look like the actual roster did, in the actual Turn 1) 

  - - -

WILLIAM RONALD

  Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, in this case good) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Undead (Undead of every kind, good) PL see the Undead Arms Race
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but few evil) PL see the Monster Arms Race 
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

  Suhfang (Humans of unknown kind, powerful undead, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 25
 People of the Kettish Hills (Gnomes, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, all alignments) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3

  (The Kevellond League) 

  (March of Bissel (Suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good)(S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
   Free City of Dyvvers (humans, elves, dwarves, halflings, etc., neutral and good) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Kingdom of Furyondy (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils)(L) Original PL 7, Current PL 7
  Gran March (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Kingdom of Keoland (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) (L) Original PL 8, Current PL 8
  Shieldlands (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Peoples of the Stark Mounds (Hill dwarves, mountain dwarves, gnomes, oeridian humans, suel humans, high elves, gray elves, good) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Sterich (Suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, heavily good) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Archclericy of Veluna (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) (M) Original PL 8, Current PL 8
  Yeomanry (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 4

  Knights of Holy Shielding (Dedicated to holding the Shieldlands and stopping Iuz, neutral and good) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Knights of the Watch (Dedicated to protecting the Sheldomar Valley from the Baklunish, neutral) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Order of the Hart (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, good) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  The Fellowship of the Torch (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, all alignments) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2


  WILLIAM RONALD (Planar Celestials/Guardinals/Good Earth Elementals, Kevellond Alliance, Metallic Dragons) PL 3 + 16 + 85 + 3 = 107

  THE TECHNOLOGICAL ARMS RACE 

  William Ronald  3 (0 / 0)

  THE MAGICAL ARMS RACE 

  William Ronald  0

  THE PLANAR ARMS RACE 

  William Ronald  0

  THE UNDEAD ARMS RACE 

  William Ronald  0 

  THE MONSTER ARMS RACE 

  William Ronald  0

  THE CONSTRUCT ARMS RACE 

  William Ronald  0

  Level of your Society and Culture, in Terran terms. 

  William Ronald 1500

  - - -

  Got all that?  
  Good.
  We'll go from here.

  The 3 for the Player Character, the 16 for the Non-Player Characters, and the 3 for the Arms Races are irrelevent.
  Consider that they do not exist.

  That leaves William's with a PL of 85.

  85 PL.  Think about that.  85 PL.
  That was the true strength of William's Power on Turn 1.

  - - -

  Your Power advances 1 year into the Renaissance, Enlightenment, and Industrial Revolution each Turn.
  This is free.  It is automatic.  I just automatically change your number each Turn.

  However, you may speed up the process.  You may advance more quickly into the Renaissance, Enlightenment, and Industrial Revolution.
  To do so, costs PL.

  It costs 3 PL, to advance an extra year into the Renaissance, Enlightenment, and Industrial Revolution.
  1 Year costs 3 PL.

  When Williams reaches 1510, moving 10 years into the Renaissance, Enlightenment, and Industrial Revolution, his countries (AND ONLY COUNTRIES) gain new PL permanently.
  Countries sized S gain 1 PL.
  Countries sized M gain 2 PL.
  Countries sized L gain 3 PL.
  Countries sized LL gain 4 PL.

  Thus, if William advances those 10 years, his gain would look like this:

  Suhfang (Humans of unknown kind, powerful undead, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 29 (GAINED 4 POINTS)
 People of the Kettish Hills (Gnomes, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, all alignments) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 4 (GAINED 1 POINT)

  (The Kevellond League) 

  (March of Bissel (Suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good)(S) Original PL 3, Current PL 4 (GAINED 1 POINT)
   Free City of Dyvvers (humans, elves, dwarves, halflings, etc., neutral and good) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 3 (GAINED 1 POINT)
  Kingdom of Furyondy (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) (L) Original PL 7, Current PL 10 (GAINED 3 POINTS)
  Gran March (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 6 (GAINED 1 POINT)
  Kingdom of Keoland (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) (L) Original PL 8, Current PL 11 (GAINED 3 POINTS)
  Shieldlands (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 4 (GAINED 1 POINT)
  Peoples of the Stark Mounds (Hill dwarves, mountain dwarves, gnomes, oeridian humans, suel humans, high elves, gray elves, good) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 5 (GAINED 1 POINT)
  Sterich (Suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, heavily good) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 6 (GAINED 1 POINT)
  Archclericy of Veluna (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) (M) Original PL 8, Current PL 10 (GAINED 2 POINTS)
  Yeomanry (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 6 (GAINED 2 POINTS)

  Knights of Holy Shielding (Dedicated to holding the Shieldlands and stopping Iuz, neutral and good) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 3 (GAINED 1 POINT)
  Knights of the Watch (Dedicated to protecting the Sheldomar Valley from the Baklunish, neutral) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 3 (GAINED 1 POINT)
  Order of the Hart (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, good) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 3 (GAINED 1 POINT)
  The Fellowship of the Torch (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, all alignments) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 3 (GAINED 1 POINT)

  So, William would have gained a total additional PL of 25 points.
  His PL for countries increases from 85 to 110.

  - - -

  I choose William's Kevellond League because I started assigning PL values to his countries first, before any others, and the Kevellond League formed the basis for ALL my other decisions concerning the PL value of countries.
  Therefore, the Kevellond League is the standard for Advancing Your Civilization.
  A standard by which to measure other standards, and make new rules by.

  If you look at the above, you will see that:

  To advance 10 years, William must spend 30 PL.
  30 PL, out of his total PL of 85.
  Or, 35% of his total PL was required, to initially advance him.

  How much did Williams advance percentage-wise?
  His countries jumped in value from 85 to 110, a gain of 25 points.
  That is an advance of approximately 30%.

  Now, that 30% will drop off to a lower percentage in later Turns, because William's only gains 25 points each advancement, but the total value of his countries increases with each advance.

  This model, can be used for the Powers of Toril.

  - - -

  Forrester has a PL of approximately 10,000.
  If we go by the model above, Forrester should:

  Have to pay approximately 3,300 PL to advance his civilization 10 years.
  Gain approximately 3,000 PL with each advancement.

  Alzem, with a PL of 5,000 ...

  Should have to pay approximately 1,667 PL to advance 10 years.
  Should gain approximately 1,500 PL for each advancement.

  This allows the United Commonwealth of Toril and Hope Isle to Advance Their Civilization, just like the Kevellond League does (and everyone else, theoretically.)

  However ... (and it's a big however) ....

  I am introducing a new rule.

  Building a civilization is costly.
  Costly, in terms of infrastructure.
  Costly, in terms of social change.
  Costly, in vast numbers of ways.
  One does not create the culture of modern Earth overnight!

  It is one thing to go from 1500 to 1600 AD, and have some changes concerning firearms.
  It is another, to go from 1900 to 2000 AD, with all the MASSIVE changes that occurred in the 20th century.

  Therefore, the rule is this:

  THE MORE ADVANCED YOUR CIVILIZATION, THE MORE IT COSTS TO ADVANCE YOUR CIVILIZATION.

  - - -

  How much more?

  The following chart, says it all:

  1500 - 1700 AD:  1 Year costs 3 PL
  1700 - 1800 AD:  1 Year costs 6 PL
  1800 - 1900 AD:  1 Year costs 24 PL
  1900 - 2000 AD:  1 Year costs 96 PL
  2000 - 2100 AD:  1 Year costs 400 PL
  2100 and beyond:  1 Year costs 1,600 PL

  This cost, can be halved by 11th level magic.

  RESULT:

  William, must pay 30 PL to gain a permanent increase of 25 PL, going from 85 PL to 110 PL total.

  Forrester, must pay 16,000 PL to gain a permanent increase of 3,000 PL, going from 10,000 PL to 13,000 PL (of course, his 100 allowed Pocket Dimensions add another 400 to that.)
  Alzem, must also pay 16,000 PL to gain a permanent increase of 1,500 PL.

  Of course, both Forrester and Alzem have 11th level magic, so the cost for them both drops to 8,000 PL.

  - - -

  The Rules above were designed to reflect a number of things:

  To ensure play balance (that is, to keep Forrester and Alzem from using Advancing Your Civilization to simply whelm you all in a single Turn.)
  To prevent something ridiculous from happening (the Union of Oerth from going from medieval to today's civilization in 2 months IC.)

  To represent the fact that it DOES cost more, as one advances.
  As the Real World went into the Industrial Age, greater and greater effort was required to create the new reality.
  The entire economic superstructure of Europe in 1600 could not have built the Empire State Building, much less built it in only 4 years.
  The entire economic superstructure of Europe in 1700 could not have hoped to have built the Chunnel.
  The Dikes of Holland, as they existed in 1800, were an Olympic Level accomplishment, created by over five hundred years of labor by medieval people.
  Yet today, they are building islands in the ocean, off the coast of Japan, and setting buildings over a mile long on them.

  - - -

  You will note that I have not advanced the 1881 status of the Lortmil Technomancy or the Shade.
  I will do so, using the new price for advancement to figure how many years they advanced over the course of the IR.

  It won't be hard to figure it out - I will look at how many years GnomeWorks and Melkor have advanced (their medieval ratings, which started at 1500 like the rest of you), then do the math.

  If, for instance, GnomeWorks has advanced to - say - the year 1605, then he has paid for 100 years of advancement, and gotten 5 years free (for 5 Turns.)
  That 100 years cost 300 PL.

  300 PL buys him 100 years of advancement, from 1500 to 1600.

  But ...

  300 PL buys him only 12 1/2 years, to go from 1881 to 1893.5

  - - -

  Now, I expect that Forrester and Alzem are not going to be very pleased with this rule.
  However, I wanted to make it hard for them, since they have such an incredible jump on the rest of you, in PL.

  They can still advance, if they wish.

  When YOU reach PLs equivalent to theirs (which you can only do by paying the ever increasing price of Advancing Your Civilization), YOU will find that you must pay, just as they must, the exorbitant price to advance any further.

  Thus, although you might catch up with Forrester and Alzem, you will find that passing them is quite difficult.
  It should be difficult.

  And no, the Union of Oerth cannot now spend 1,500 points to advance it's civilization 500 years into the future, to the year 2170 (or whatever it might have been) during Turn 6.

  Neither can anyone else pull such a stunt, in this IR.

  - - -

  This is the new set of rules on Advancing Your Civilization.
  The Torilian Powers may now participate in the Advancing Your Civilization race.

  What do you think of these rules?


----------



## Mr. Draco

It's time to do some number-crunching..


----------



## Forrester

Edena -- I posted a question to you regarding the possibility of using a combination of 11th level magic, the sacrifice of many of Toril's artifacts, and the aid of the Eternal Empire and the Angels of Hope Island to create a Chronomancy effect. 

I know this is a big deal, but Chronomancy IS possible -- Vecna did it, with his millions of troops. 

And all I want to do is transport ONE person far ahead in time. (Or, if possible, far back in time.) This person would not be coming back. And he would obviously not be able to greatly affect the current time with some sort of weird kill-your-grandfather effect (if he can go back. If he can only go forward, again, obviously no prob.) 

We'll raise Vecna from the dead to learn the secrets of Chronomancy if we have to (assuming we could raise him in a stasis field/pocket dimension where he could be controlled).  

Can I do this? 

One person. 

Ahead in time. 

Carrying one object. 

Using the whole of the resources of 11th level magic and all of our Torillian allies, not to mention artifact sacrifice. 

I think this is a fair question. 


Forrester


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Forrester, I need you to e-mail me, and tell me what you intend to accomplish with this Chronomancy.

  If it is something that makes Toril and Realmspace forever immune to attack, I will disallow it.

  If it is something that can be fit into the IR as a viable rule, I will allow it.

  I have had a great deal of experience with Chronomancy in gaming, and it is the one thing that really breaks games, above even 11th level magic.
  Chronomancy is extremely dangerous to any game - I allowed Vecna and Kas to come forward only because it was a part of an official gaming supplement, and it suited the IR storyline.

  So, please submit to me what you are trying to do.

  - - -

  For what it's worth, chronomancy is widely used - there is a specialist mage called the Chronomancer, and there would not be any such name if chronomancy wasn't practiced by at least a few people.
  However, in Realmspace there are strict limits on what can and cannot be done with Chronomancy, limits set down by Mystryl, and later by Mystra.
  This limits were, of course, placed there by the game designers to protect the setting, while still allowing chronomancy.

  Thus, one can travel back in time and adventure in Myth Drannor.
  One can even change the past, so that Myth Drannor did not fall.
  But there are consequences - serious consequences - to doing this.

  Again, please e-mail me, and tell me what it is you are trying to accomplish, Forrester.

  For obviously, the United Commonwealth of Toril has chronomancy at it's command!
  That's a given, a hundred times over!

  No special sacrifices of any sort needed.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Serpenteye

*The new rules*

I like it, even though it's going to stop me from having 8 000 000 PLs turn 14 . It will hurt us far more than others (except Alzem and Forrester) but I think it's reasonable.
It will, as MR Draco said, require a massive amount of number crunching. Take the Union of Oerth for example: In most of our territories we are at 1672, but in others we're in 1500 and everything in between. This is because we have aquired a lot of territories in many different turns from less advanced nations. Calculating our advancement with a different formula for every other region will be a massive undertaking and if it's not calculated differently we will be penalized compared to more homogenous (primitive) factions.
It's the same thing for Forrester or Alzem if they go on a rampage. If their entire civilization will be counted as being in the same epoch as their current countries they will find it extremely expensive to advance the backwards nations that they conquered and that would be unrealistic ().
This is going to be a lot of work for you.


----------



## Darkness

*Edena*, a question: If someone started to _animate_ mindless undead (skeletons, zombies) for the Undead Arms Race, control of these (1 PL per turn, presumably) would immediately fall to *Maudlin(/b), correct?

Also, could the rate of animation of these undead be heightened (to 2,3,4,... PL/turn) somehow - e.g., 10th-level magic, good ideas, anything?*


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Darkness, here is the answer:

  Any and all Powers may choose to voluntarily stay in the Undead Arms Race (whether they are creating or summoning good or evil undead, does not matter in this case.)
  They gain 3 PL in undead, then this 3 PL immediately reverts to Maudlin's control.

  Thus, if all the 24 Powers in the IR were to announce the creation of undead, good and evil, Maudlin's PL would increase by 72.

  I presumed everyone suspended their Undead Arms Race because of Acererak's Apotheosis, and that is why all the numbers are 0.

  But hey, if you want to help Maudlin, you are free to gain your 3 in the Arms Race this Turn, which then immediately goes to him.

  I wish everyone to understand again:  the 400 PL in undead that Maudlin just got, is just the first wave.
  All the undead in Greyspace that can come to Oerth, are trying to come to Oerth.
  It's a scene that dwarfs the scene out of Army of Darkness, and is far less humorous.

  The point being:  Maudlin is going to get reinforcing waves of undead, each Turn, as more keep showing up.


----------



## Kalanyr

Are Maudlins undead still 6/6 base or have they dropped to the normal levels? Considering he is gaining one heck of a lot more undead than 20 per turn.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Turn 6 will not last one month In Character.
  Turn 6 will last one year In Character, for reasons of believability.

  Because of this increased time In Character, I wish to allow far more posts on the boards.
  Therefore, I am allowing for up to 10 threads (2,000 posts) for Turn 6.

  Now, if you all are inactive during Turn 6 (more of this Arms Race business) then I will end the Turn much more quickly than that.
  The 10 threads assumes heavy fighting.

  There is a limit as to how many e-mails you can send me during Turn 6.
  This limit is 10.
  Each of you may send me 10 e-mails.
  Make them good - because I will keep them in my Inbox, and after number 10 I won't answer anymore, to avoid burn-out.

  Casual e-mails, general e-mails, and even general e-mails about the IR that state no action and ask no question are always welcome.
  It's always good to hear from you all on a casual basis - send any number of e-mails of that type.

  - - -

  RULING CONCERNING NUCLEAR WEAPONS

  We have several Powers with nuclear and thermonuclear weapons.
  They do not have an unlimited supply of these weapons.

  For Turn 6, the following limits apply:

  Melkor:  1,000 warheads (limit of 1 megaton each)
  GnomeWorks:  3000 warheads (limit of 100 megatons)

  The Eternal Empire force in AnaKeris has 500 warheads with a maximum yield of 100 megatons, but they are highly unlikely to use them.

  Of course, as we all know all too well, it only takes 1 warhead to do everyone in, not 1000.

  I know Melkor.  I have watched Melkor play.  I have heard Melkor speak.
  Sorry, Gary Gygax, but I think your campaign world is about to get it.

  I am ruling that all Powers have evacuated their civilian populations to their Secret Retreats (or at least deep underground) unless they specifically state otherwise.
  For everyone knew the Shade were close to having nuclear weapons, and to remain above ground isn't a very good idea right now.

  Remember that nuclear weapons can be teleported without error to any target except the Secret Places.
  No ballistic missile required.

  Special Rule concerning Forrester:  

  The World Forum of Toril is refusing to allow Forrester to have nuclear weapons to take and use in Greyspace.
  Unless one of you fires nuclear weapons at Alzem's forces (you cannot fire them at Hope Isle, Oerth, for it is protected by 10th level magic), or at Forrester's forces, in which case they WILL authorize nuclear weapons for Forrester.

  5,000 of them.  100 megatons maximum yield each.

  They will also authorize nuclear weapons for Alzem.

  5,000 of them.  100 megatons maximum yield each.

  - - -

   Now, to be honest, THIS is where you all need Elminster to intervene.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Only the 20 PL of undead that Maudlin received in the Undead Arms Race are at + 6 / + 6.

  All the others fight and defend as per his normal rating.


----------



## Kalanyr

Thanks Edena.

Also how does Alzem have thermonuclear weapons? His tech level is 20 as far as I can see in the lists and weapons brought from Realmspace don't work I thought. 

What PL is Elminster and if I pull of my ascension what will my PL become?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Alzem doesn't have nuclear weapons - I just modified my article.

  Elminster's PL is 20.  
  That does not include any artifacts he carries.
  That does not include any allies he can bring in.
  Elminster's Effective PL is around 100.

  If you achieve ascension, your PL jumps to at least 7 (the same as the God Emperor's) and perhaps higher.

  I am seriously considering upping the God Emperor to 20 - after all, he is a Demipower, and they are but Avatars.
  If I do this, then the PLs of all the Demipowers goes to 20, and Kalanyr would go to 20 when (if) he achieves Ascension.


----------



## Kalanyr

I have to agree regarding Demigods vs Avatars and not just because I may become one mainly because it seems strange that a tiny (regeneratable) bit of Greater God can smack around the entirety of a Demigod with amazing ease.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

RULING:

  Those Powers who have nuclear weapons ready gain + 3 / + 1 to their rolls in combat.

  The + 3 / + 1 occurs only if the Player declares he is using his nuclear weapons.

  As with the + 2 / + 2 for 10th level magic, this is a numerical attempt to simulate the overwhelming (and game-breaking) power of these weapons.

  (Before you ask the obvious:  why isn't it + 10,000,000, like it should be ... remember I wish the IR not to go up in a nuclear cloud.)

  10th level magic WILL protect against a nuclear strike.
  10th level Walls of Force will withstand a direct hit from a nuclear weapon (they will be destroyed in the process.)
  Mythals will redirect nuclear weapons away from them, or render them inert, or absorb the blasts from them.

  However, creating a Mythal takes several days to accomplish.
  If Melkor declares he is firing immediately at the start of Turn 6, you won't get them up in time.

  Furthermore, Walls of Force and similar defenses can be circumvented by Teleport Circles.

  10th level magic could be used to put a city-sized Prismatic Sphere up (over a city, of course.)
  This would require a MASSIVE effort by the Power doing it, and it would take weeks to do it.
  I suppose a Power with 10th level magic could put up, say, 20 of these giant Prismatic Spheres over the entire course of Turn 6 (which will last one year.)

  Of course, incinerating a city with a nuclear weapon occurs much faster, and there is no point in defending a radioactive crater in the ground with a giant prismatic sphere.


----------



## Kalanyr

Kalanyr's new title(s)-  Kalanyr the Redeemer,Guardian of Souls,Servant of Ellisterae and Champion of Freedom.


And those 4 levels I picked up beating on Demogorgon and in the battle with Tharzidun go in to 4HD of Solar.


----------



## Spoof

*For Edena*

[color={firstaltcolor}]
Edena just so you know the Clones I am creating are being done on Toril in a Super Secrete Place, using 11th level magic. After they are created I will talk to them and try and learn of what they know of their former plans. Also I will create the 100 Pocket Dimensions.  I will send you a Template this weekend.  Probably Sunday as my wife is having her baby shower this weekend.
[/color]


Anabstercorian telling everyone how to hide their text is not a real problem I was planning on doing it today at 12:00 (Friday) anyway.  That way any secrete plans could be given to Edena without e-mail.  But to give it away for free, ARGHH.  At the very least you could have waited so I could use the knowledge to extort power from everyone else  
Well there you go all, if you want to know where I learned it just go to the Meta Forum.  It is there under this link:
Color change


----------



## The Forsaken One

> Sunday as my wife is having her baby shower this weekend.




Ain't supposed to read it but congrats anyway 

And Alzem, what are we going to do with the staff.....? Are you going to attempt our plan of has edena already ruled on them?


----------



## Spoof

Damn Forsaken one if you are going to read hidden text at the very least do not comment on it, bad form young Robinson  , but thanks.    As for the staff I am still waiting on answers for some of the ideas I had on what to do with it.  

*FOR EDENA ONLY:*
[color=222222]
Also Edena would it be possible to alter my Mythal to place the Island in the Astral Plane and grant everyone there the ability to use the spell Astral Projection?  Or even create a Pocket Dimension that would accomplish the same thing as when it is created I get to choose the attributes for it?
[/color]


----------



## Anabstercorian

*CLOSED POST TO EDENA*


Edena, I'm aware that Mordenkainen's Disjunction can wreck an artifact, but I only have a CASTER LEVEL of 20, so that's just a 20% chance, at least for me.  Also, I'm more interested in the pre-ordained ways of destroying an artifact, the ones that don't have world shattering side effects.  For example, if you throw the True Staff in the the yellow sun at the Penumbral Hub, the sun collapses in to a blue dwarf but nothing else happens.  The staff is gone, the Elder Ones remain out of the picture, and everyone is happy.
What I'm doing is researching those secret methods of destroying the artifacts (The Crook of Rao, the Axe of the Dwarvish Lords, Machine of Lum The Mad) that won't wind up blowing up the whole damn continent and wasting me and mine.

Second, I'm going on a "business trip" to Bytopia for some training.  Basically, I'm walking in and fighting anything that attacks me until I get winded, then I'm leaving for Ilsensine's cavern on the Outlands.  After that, I'm heading straight for the Penumbral Hub.  Is that reasonable?

Also...  One of my long term goals is to create a Mythal over my Secret Redoubt that Silences all sound louder than a whisper.  Could I get one of my 10th level empowered allies to do that for me?

Let's see, what else...  Edena.  Is New Umbra still inhabitable?  I imagine it's quite empty of life, but still there...  If it is, I'd like to send some Solistari Illithid to start expanding it.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Few questions to Edena:

Can a power with 10th level magic throw nuclear weapons at power that uses 10th level protections?

Actually Shade are developing nuclear powered Negative/ Shadow Energy Accumulators, can we use it as equivalent of nuclear weapons?

What is rough pl of Lloth`s planar armies? 

Was Anabstecorian succesful in convincing Ililthidi fleet to join him?


----------



## Anabstercorian

*OPEN POST*

Lord Melkor, while I appreciate the intensity with which you support me, relax.  I'm on top of the deal with my brethren.  All will go as I will it, I am sure.  I command great respect among Illithid.  Very great.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Anabstecorian, email incoming, check it now for I will be going offline for the weekend.


----------



## Darkness

I'm still a bit confused regarding templates and the effect of high-level magic on advancing civilization.

Specifically, the points I am unclear on are:

1. What should the templates for turn 6 look like?
2. You said that *11th*-level magic cuts the costs for advancing civilization by half. So 10th-level magic doesn't have any effect on this? Also, Alzem and Forrester already have 11th-level magic?!

And lastly, is the starting time for turn 6 already known?


----------



## Anabstercorian

*OPEN POST RE: 11th Level Magic*

Forrester and Alzem, as well as all other Torilian forces, have access to 11th level magic - But only on Toril.  On Oerth, they must research it as normal.  At the moment, I believe that Forrester is the only Torilian force that can use 10th level magic on Oerth.


----------



## Darkness

Ah! Now I get it. Thanks, Anabstercorian!


----------



## Creamsteak

Sollir, I will send you an email, but we must decide which planars to summon. Edena's post about this subject is at the end of the lists post.

My opinion is that we both continue to summon Chromatic and Metallic Dragons (as we have been for a while now...) and we also begin to summon some kind of lawful race (as I believe the lawful may be more willing to follow orders than their chaotic or neutral counterparts.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Roflol           (SECRET Anab's knowledge only)*

And my mail adress = NukemUntilTheyGlow@hotmail.com

When I rememberd that this morning I found it quite a lark 

Anabstercorian, Vaeregoth sends Zazz to the Godsspires and he will start emmitting a telepathic call to you. He asks to have a chat with you and if interesting Vaeregoth will come herself to continue the conversation between worthy people.

(Zazz = a Illithid NPC of mine, he is PL 4, Edena I take that when you read this you will add him to the list. The 4 PL you must take from my Illithid spelljamming fleet.  58 PL in Illithid spelljammer would become 4PL NPC + 54 PL Illithid spelljammers).


Anabstercorian, would you be so kind to mail me what you have to say if you notice him and decide to contact him? For he does have something to say if you show up.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*OPEN POST Re: Zazz*

<< Anabstercorian!  We are the Hive.  I am Zazz.  I call you in the name of Vaegroth, Proxy of the Scion Queen! >>
<< You've been yelling that for a last six hours, Zazz, you can shut the hell up, now. >>
Zazz whirled around to see Anabstercorian standing there in all his glory, ectoplasmic platemail covering his body like dreamstuff, the crown of Ilsensine sweeping back across his forehead.
Zazz bowed respectfully.  << Greetings, oh mighty >> and here he used the thought pattern that was Anabstercorian's true name.  << I have come to greet you in the name of the Hive. >>
Anabstercorian glared, then raised an eyebrow.  << You serve the Hive? >> He shook his head. << You are foolish indeed to turn away from the true path of our people, Zazz. >>
Zazz smiled, in the way Illithids do. << Perhaps.  Perhaps.  I have found great satisfaction in the way of the Hive.  There is great discipline there. >>
<< Discipline comes from the Illithid, Zazz, not from the Hive.  It is not the way of our people to serve any but Ilsensine.  You know this.  Or have you not only lost your respect, but also your mind? >>
Zazz chuckled. << Is this all you have to say?  Insults to the Hive? >>
Anabstercorian stepped forward, pointing his finger at Zazz. << Silence!  I have more to say. >>
There was a moment of quiet.
<< Tell my people, the ones that you are leading in to servitude, that I will lead them in to glory!  Tell my people that Anabstercorian is the Chosen of Ilsensine, and all who would respect his all-knowing Will must turn their alliance from the Queen to ME.  I can bring them worlds, Zazz.  I can bring them Penumbra arisen.  Once more the stars will belong to the Illithid, and no more shall we huddle beneath the surface of the myriad worlds in terror of the creatures we once commanded. >>
He spat, a tiny globule of black ichor that stuck to the ground. << All you can bring them is sacrilige, idiocy, and submission.  Now go.  Tell Vaegroth that if he desires to speak with me, I can be found here for one hour, and not a second longer. >>
He turned his back on Zazz.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

*Need Ruling on a spell*

With some ultraheigh level mages, it would be possible to do the following:

Take a Rogue 20, a Druid 20 (with Shifter levels and Multi Attack and Multi Dexterity feats), a Wiz 24 or higher and a Fighter 20 and a huge number of peasants. All in the mix with Gestalt (BoEM2) and I have an Ancient Gold Wyrm (or the biggest kind of dragon I can become as Shifter), being an Abberation with fighter BAB, who can attack with *each* of his limbs (2 from the Rogue, 2 from the Fighter, 2 from the Wizard and 2 times the number of peasants) with Sneak Attack damage (from being Improved Invisible). let's say I take 17 Peasants, that'd be: 4 attack of the Fighter, 40 attacks of the additional limps, and probably the Dragons' natural attacks too!

That will work.

The ruling is the following. I add a Persistent Duplicate (the spell I've been calling "Two Bodies". The correct name is Duplicate). The spell basically says that it copies the creature (exact duplicate), but none of the lingering spell effects are transferred to the Duplicate. Also, if the 'original' dies, the Duplicate becomes the real 'person' and you lose 2d4 * 1000 XP. What happens in the following scenario:

1) The complete creature is Duplicated.

2) The complete creature is Duplicated, then 'falls apart' into all the different people (thus having 21 people from the example).

3) The only thing to be Duplicated is the caster, even though he is part of something bigger and does no longer excist for the purpose of this spell.

When 1:
What happens if the spell runs out (Gestalt = 1 minute / level)? Will the spell run out on the Duplicate too?

When 2:
What happens if I attack with the original creature, who is then slain? Will all the people go back to their own body? Does everyone lose 2d4x1000 XP, or does the "Gestalt" lose 2d4x1000 XP, distributed evenly among the participants?

When 3:
What happens if the original is slain? Do all the souls go to the caster of the Duplicate spell, or does only the caster live on, while all the others die?

***New Research***
I'm starting research on a Gestalt spell with some differences:

Duration: From 1 minute / level to Instantaneous.
Save: None
SR: None
Special: Subjects must be willing.
Special: The creature with the highest intelligence will be able to shift control each round (he is in control, but can assign control to others on a round to round basis).
Special: You *don't* gain the Two Weapon Fighting and the Ambidexterity feats that you normally gain when you cast the spell.


----------



## Creamsteak

At the end of the Lists post, Edena stated that the Moderator will be gone for two days...

I wouldn't let the board pile up too much, it would just increase that two days without an up to date moderator to four days.

I won't ask any questions at all for these two days, but I will post answers to questions Edena asked of me...

I think this sounds reasonable...


----------



## William Ronald

*OPEN POST:  BAD NEWS*

Hello, everyone:

Some of you already know what I am writing.  I will be unable to participate in the IR for the next week.

There has been a death in my family, an aunt who meant a lot to me.  I will be unavailable for the better part of the week.

Also, my computer is having severe problems.  It will not be fully operational until next week. (That is why I have  been unable to respond to some e-mails)

So, I have asked Edena to move my faction to a place of safety A( a few people have offered LL areas) to advance my civilization.  (All my points into that, Edena).  I doubt that Edena would let anyone run my lands without me being here, however I do ask Dagger and Gnomeworks and the other OA members to look after the territory.  If an OA member wants to station troops on my lands to participate in the turn, please do so.

I am currently using a computer I will not have access to during the week. I will return when I can.

Now for the roleplaying part. 

Archcleric  Hazen stands amid his army with dragons flanking him.  The Emperor and Empress of Suhfang, and their predecessors of a millenia ago - now celestials - stand with him. Personages of power, such as Gwilym Raonul, Lord William Ronald of Keoland, and the druidess Fand Dyvyr are silent and mournful.

Hazen looks grief stricken. 

"Friends, brethren" he says in a grief stricken voice.  "All the auguries are clear.  The Kevellond League and Suhfang must leave Oerth for the next month.  If we do not, it is certain we shall perish.  It is almost certain that others allied to us will perish, and possible that Oerth and Toril will suffer greatly, or even perish.  As such, I have no choice but to go."

"For myself, I believe I will be judged for my part in recent events.  May I not be found wanting."

"I have asked Oerth Alliance members to safeguard the lands of Suhfang and the Kevellond League.  We ask The Union of Light and Shadow to help protect the people of AnaKeri."

"We shall return.  We pray that in our absence that our allies will prevail.  We ask that the United Commonwealth of Toril return to Oerth and fight the reinvigorated Church of Shade and other mutual threats.  There are now powers almost equal to them that threaten Oerth and Toril.  We ask that they consider their own interests and assist Oerth and the Oerth Alliance."

"We wish the people of Oerth well in our absence."

Hazen waves a  hand, and every soldier, every person of Suhfang and the Kevellond League vanish.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*You have my sincerest sympathy, William Ronald*

I hope that you can recover from this.


----------



## zouron

william, good luck and you will be missed in your absent. Remember your family memberwhen they lived and they will forever smile on you.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*You have my sincerest sympathy, William*

00:59:59 later.

Vaeregoth warps in with Zazz.

01:00:00 later

Anabstercorian shifts in.


Ah, Anabstercorian. The popular Illithid these days now are we?

But I'm not here to mock you, I'm here to break you scepticism and let you in on a few things you WILL find interesting and to correct some severe misunderstandings....


I'll mail this cause metagaming will occur after this one.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Bummer..*

ENworld is refusing me to donate me yor mail adress so if you would be so kind to post it here.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

his email is:

rico@satx.rr.com


----------



## kaboom

*Open post*

I will be gone for about a week. I give NO ONE the authority to post that I am attacking.

I will email my template soon.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Who can I email regarding diplomatic relations with the Oerth Alliance in light of william's absence?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ*

I am going to delay the beginning of Turn 6.

  It goes without saying that I am sorry concerning William's loss, and in respect to that, I am delaying the start of Turn 6 until he feels like returning to the IR.

  William has been one of our most ardent players, and was one of the first to join the 3rd IR.
  The pain he is experiencing deserves respect, and I intend to give him that respect.

  Therefore, as of the moment I do not have a starting time for Turn 6.

  Concerning Turn 6:

  It will last 1 year In Character.
  It will have up to 10 threads (2,000 posts) allotted for it.

  You may send me 10 e-mails during the Turn.
  No more, but then, no less either.

  If it is a busy Turn, with heavy fighting and roleplaying, it may go the distance of 10 threads.
  If it is a quiet Turn, with the Arms Race continuing, it will probably end by the end of the 2nd thread.

  I do need your Templates.
  The Lists are complete, except for a minor addendum I require from Creamsteak and Sollir.

  However, I WILL wait until William feels well enough to join us again.
  William is entitled to that courtesy, and he is entitled to far more than just that.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Creamsteak

Me and Sollir have agreed to carry Slaadi, Chromatic Dragons, and Metallic Dragons...

I got a letter from William... I thought he emailed it across the board.

While William is gone:

Dagger is the President of the Alliance...

Darkness is the VP...

As a Note: Me and Sollir are joint headed, and you can contact either of us and we will email the information to the other head.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, one more question...

Regarding the next turn, if it lasts for 10 threads, does that count as one month worth of armsraces even if it is one year IC?


----------



## Serpenteye

MR Draco, did you get my e-mail?


----------



## Mr. Draco

just got it, reading it now...

[edit]- well, i replied to it, let me know what you think...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

SECRET!

*To Edena*[Color=222222]

We will drop that quest to look for an artifact that controls constructs, instead, we will search for a different artifact, which i'll email to you about shortly.  Hellmaster Phibrizzo himself will attempt to gain 10 levels worth of experience, and he will gain this by defeating lawful creatures on various planes, making sure he won't cause suspicion or any aggression in doing so.  If this is possible I will tell you what class I intend to take levels in.[/color]


----------



## Kalanyr

Edena- since this turn lasts one year do the arms races proceed at normal speed or 12X normal speed?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Rulings and Comments

  With both William and Kaboom gone for a week, it is well to not begin Turn 6 in any case.
  And again, William deserves respect and courtesy for the pain he is experiencing.

  This does not mean the Interlude cannot continue, with roleplaying.
  We will continue the Interlude, until as such times Kaboom and William rejoin us.

  - - -

  Because Turn 6 is going to last an entire year, and due to questions above, a few changes in the Arms Race:

  The Technological Arms Race does not change
  The Magical Arms Race does not change

  - - -

  However, the Planar Arms Race does.  Your PL gain will be multiplied by 12.
  For most people, this will mean a gain of 36 PL, instead of 3.
  For shared Powers, this means a gain of 72 PL.

  - - -

  The Monster Arms Race is also at x 12.
  For those gaining 3 PL per Turn, this means a gain of 36 PL.
  For those gaining 6 PL per Turn, this means a gain of 72 PL.
  For those gaining 12 PL per Turn, this means a gain of 144 PL.

  Concerning the Monster Arms Race, anyone with a clever idea for making new monsters is likely to have a jump in their base rate of advancement in this Race.
  If this clever idea occurs before the middle of the Turn (Turn 6) the increase will be during the Turn, and the final result will be multiplied by 12.

  For example, Kaboom invented his Splitting Bats in the middle of Turn 5.
  This increased his rate of advancement to 12, from 3.
  Had Turn 5 lasted a year, he would haved gaine 144 PL.

  So, by all means, be creative about what ideas you come up with for new monsters.

  Remember that your technological level is about that of early World War II.  
  As a result, cyborgs and other futuristic beings aren't possible yet, for most of the Powers.

  - - -

  The Construct Arms Race also multiplies by x 12, so everyone will gain 24 PL during Turn 6.

  - - -

  Unfortunately for all of you except Maudlin (it is very fortunate for him,) the Undead Arms Race also multiplies by x 12.

  As a result, Maudlin will gain 240 PL (12 x his base of 20 PL) in new undead, attack/defense 6/6, at the beginning of Turn 7, in addition to his 400 PL of regular undead that he will receive.
  If someone states they are resuming the Undead Arms Race (like Melkor, in order to help Maudlin), they will get their usual 3 PL, but it becomes 36 PL for the x 12, and it all goes to Maudlin since Acererak has achieved Apotheosis.

  Thus, if all of you were to decide to help Maudlin ... Since there are 24 of you, each would create 3 PL in undead, and that would be 72 PL in undead.
  Multiplied by 12, that would be 744 PL in undead, and it would all go to Mauldin.

  I do believe Maudlin would very much appreciate such help.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Sollir, message received.


----------



## Kalanyr

The Drow,Humanoid and Yuan-ti as well as Human (formerly undead) preachers continue to spread the words of hope,non-violence and freedom, of the Gods (Kalanyr,Eilistraee and the Power of Freedom) and work miracles of healing and hope (blessing a welll or making the harvests grow more rapidly)wherever they pass and also doing the traditional hunt naked by moonlight of evil creatures.

Edena-Can Melkor enhance the Dictum to make it capable of piercing 10th level defenses or must Anabstericon achieve 10th magic himself to do this?


----------



## Kalanyr

Edena- My sig is my YB/Fight Club character not the Kalanyr of the IR the Kalanyr of the IR's titles are back on page 2. I'll post them here once I dig them up.

Titles:- Kalanyr the Redeemer,Master of Blades,Guardian of Souls,Servant of Eilistraee and Champion of Freedom.  

And I should have 24 Solar HD from my battles with Tharzidun and Demogorgon.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Some answers and comments on the Posts*

Kalanyr's new title(s)- Kalanyr the Redeemer,Guardian of Souls,Servant of Ellisterae and Champion of Freedom. 
  And those 4 levels I picked up beating on Demogorgon and in the battle with Tharzidun go in to 4HD of Solar.

  ANSWER:  

  I just read this.  I'll update Kalanyr the PC on the Lists Post.


   Spoof

  (since your post was secret, Spoof, I will just give yes, no, or noted answers)

  The Clones:  Noted
  The Pocket Dimensions:  Noted

  Congratulations to your wife!  Cheers.  I hope everything comes out well.
  Health and happiness to you, your wife and your new child.

  - - -

  Forsaken One


  And Alzem, what are we going to do with the staff.....? Are you going to attempt our plan of has edena already ruled on them?

  ANSWER:  

  I have ruled on the Staff.
  The True Staff of Ancient Penumbra was given by Alzem to Forrester, and taken to Realmspace.
  Since scrying into Realmspace is not possible, the fate of the Staff is unknown.


  Spoof

  (again, here are yes, no, or noted answers to secret questions)

  The Mythal:  No (but yes to the second question concerning the people)                          

  Pocket Dimension:  Yes.  It's a shame this question was asked in secret, for I have an explanation for a tactic you could use that people would find interesting.

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  (Again, here are yes, no, or noted answers to secret questions)

  The Staff:  Noted, and thank you for the information, which is important.
  Artifacts:  Noted.  You are making progress.
  Bytopia:  Noted.
  Mythal:  Yes
  New Umbra:  Yes, and noted

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Few questions to Edena: 

  Can a power with 10th level magic throw nuclear weapons at power that uses 10th level protections? 

  ANSWER:

  Now, here is one of those places I don't think anyone has gone to before.
  Here's my take on the situation:

  10th level magic can be used in conjunction with a nuclear attack to punch a hole through 10th level defenses (such as a Mythal.)
  Thus, the nuclear attack gets through.

  10th level magic can be used as an effective defense against any nuclear attack made by a Power armed only with 9th level magic or less.

  In the case of a Power with 10th level magic and nuclear weapons (Melkor) attacking a Power with 10th level magic (Kalanyr, and any allies he tries to protect with 10th level magic), it is a matter of a case by case call.

  In other words, you have a difficult job to do.
  You must consider what the limitations of 10th level magic are (there are limitations) and try to imagine what you can do within those limitations.
  Once you have decided on what you wish to try, what you have thought up, you must tell me.

  This applies to both the attacker (Melkor) and the defender (Kalanyr), in this case.

  Where imagination and cleverness clashes with imagination and cleverness, I must take a look and rule on who is the winner, in that particular case.
  If Melkor wins, the nuclear attack gets through.
  If he loses, it does not get through.

  If Kalanyr and Melkor both had nuclear weapons, and 10th level magic (which they will soon enough) then I am going to have to make a lot of rulings!

  10th level magic was not sufficiently explored by TSR.
  As a result, I request that those Powers with 10th level magic try it out;  explore it's limits, and see what it can and cannot do.

  Don't ask me questions as to whether it will work.
  Try it out, and see if it will work.
  Experiment.  Investigate.  It's your new and powerful tool and weapon.  Use it and learn all about it.

  Only in so doing will you (and I will learn in the process too) learn it's limitations, and it's abilities!

  Actually Shade are developing nuclear powered Negative/ Shadow Energy Accumulators, can we use it as equivalent of nuclear weapons?

  ANSWER:

  You could create a Negative Energy Nuclear Explosion, by using 10th level magic to modify a regular nuclear bomb.
  The effects of such an explosion, you don't know yet because you haven't tested a bomb of this type.

  What is rough pl of Lloth`s planar armies? 

  ANSWER:

  That is a good question.
  I do not have the answer.

  Was Anabstecorian succesful in convincing Ililthidi fleet to join him?

  ANSWER:

  They are effectively his allies whether he wants them as allies, or does not want them as allies.
  However, you speak of an assembled Fleet.  They are not fully assembled yet.
  A Fleet of the size being assembled takes time, and the Illithid know Greyspace isn't going anywhere.
  Revenge is a dish best served cold, state the Illithid.

  If the True Staff of Ancient Penumbra were given back to Anabstercorian, this Fleet would disband.

  How big is it?  How much PL does it have?
  Nobody knows yet.
  Forrester's Seers estimate it to be at 200 PL now, but it's rapidly growing.

  - - -

   Darkness

  I'm still a bit confused regarding templates and the effect of high-level magic on advancing civilization.

  ANSWER:

  Remember this about Templates, and you can't go wrong:
  PL for the Magical Arms Race.
  PL for Advancing Your Civilization.
  Who you share Technology with.
  All unspent PL, becomes armies.

  Specifically, the points I am unclear on are: 

  1. What should the templates for turn 6 look like? 

  ANSWER:

  Same as before, Darkness.  No change for your Power.

  2. You said that 11th-level magic cuts the costs for advancing civilization by half. So 10th-level magic doesn't have any effect on this? Also, Alzem and Forrester already have 11th-level magic?!

  ANSWER:  11th level magic halves the cost, so Alzem and Forrester pay half.  
  However, as I explained in my long article, step by step, Forrester and Alzem must pay 16,000 PL to advance 10 years, whereas you only must pay 30 PL.
  10th level magic has no effect on Advancing Your Civilization.
  11th level magic does because with 11th level magic you can alter fundamental realities.

  And lastly, is the starting time for turn 6 already known?

  ANSWER:

  William is in a traumatic situation right now, and cannot post.
  Kaboom is offline for a week.

  I am delaying the start of Turn 6 until both return.

  However, the roleplaying aspect of the IR can continue as usual.
  I will provide more IR Interlude threads as needed for this.

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  OPEN POST RE: 11th Level Magic 

  Forrester and Alzem, as well as all other Torilian forces, have access to 11th level magic - But only on Toril. On Oerth, they must research it as normal. At the moment, I believe that Forrester is the only Torilian force that can use 10th level magic on Oerth.

  ANSWER:  

  Alzem, Kalanyr, Maudlin, and Melkor can now all use 10th level magic, starting on Turn 6.

  Remember that researching 11th level magic is very costly.
  You lose 4 PL permanently for every 10 PL spent in this research.

  I have not yet attempted to Moderate the effects of 11th level magic.
  I am going to be moderating the effects of mass use of 10th level magic, and that will be difficult enough.

  - - -

   Darkness

  Ah! Now I get it. Thanks, Anabstercorian! 

  ANSWER:  Thank you for helping Darkness, Anabstercorian.  

  - - -

   creamsteak

   Sollir, I will send you an email, but we must decide which planars to summon. Edena's post about this subject is at the end of the lists post. 

  My opinion is that we both continue to summon Chromatic and Metallic Dragons (as we have been for a while now...) and we also begin to summon some kind of lawful race (as I believe the lawful may be more willing to follow orders than their chaotic or neutral counterparts.

  ANSWER:  

  You cannot summon both Metallic and Chromatic Dragons.  They would attack and destroy each other.
  You can summon Metallic Dragons and Gem Dragons, or Gem Dragons and Chromatic Dragons.

   - - -

   The Forsaken One

  Roflol (SECRET Anab's knowledge only) 

  ANSWER:  (chuckles)  I'm sure we will all learn this secret, the hard way, soon enough.

  Anabstercorian, Vaeregoth sends Zazz to the Godsspires and he will start emmitting a telepathic call to you. He asks to have a chat with you and if interesting Vaeregoth will come herself to continue the conversation between worthy people. 

  (Zazz = a Illithid NPC of mine, he is PL 4, Edena I take that when you read this you will add him to the list. The 4 PL you must take from my Illithid spelljamming fleet. 58 PL in Illithid spelljammer would become 4PL NPC + 54 PL Illithid spelljammers).

  ANSWER:  

  Allowed.  I will add Zazz to the NPC roster, and deduct 4 PL from the Illithid Fleet.

  NOTICE TO THE CURIOUS AND TO FORSAKEN ONE:

  Your Formians have been busy in the Underdark.
  They run into four noticeable roadblocks.

  They cannot approach within 100 miles of Riftcrag.
  They run into a solid wall 100 miles out, of unknown thickness, height, and width - but they cannot penetrate it.
  They cannot penetrate it even with Red Goo.

  Forsaken One, your formians you send to scout out the Underdark below the Union of Oerth never return.
  One moment, you are in communication with them, and they state everything is normal.
  The next moment, the communication is cut off, and cannot be reestablished.

  Also, Forsaken One, whenever any of your Formians try to enter any part of Black Omega's territory, they are shunted away by Faerie Magic.
  If they persist in pushing into the Underdark underneath Black Omega's territory, the warnings become sharper and more injurious.
  If those warnings are not heeded, the next warnings are of the lethal kind.

  Your Formians in the Godspires, run straight into the force sent there by Tokiwong.
  And both forces from straight into the force sent into the Godspires by Creamsteak and Sollir.
  Whether this ends peacefully, or turns into a war, is up to you - but based on Forsaken One's statements, I am guessing it's going to be war.                                                                                

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  OPEN POST Re: Zazz 

  << Anabstercorian! We are the Hive. I am Zazz. I call you in the name of Vaegroth, Proxy of the Scion Queen! >> 
  << You've been yelling that for a last six hours, Zazz, you can shut the hell up, now. >> 

  Zazz whirled around to see Anabstercorian standing there in all his glory, ectoplasmic platemail covering his body like dreamstuff, the crown of Ilsensine sweeping back across his forehead. 

  Zazz bowed respectfully. << Greetings, oh mighty >> and here he used the thought pattern that was Anabstercorian's true name. << I have come to greet you in the name of the Hive.>> 

  Anabstercorian glared, then raised an eyebrow. << You serve the Hive? >> He shook his head. << You are foolish indeed to turn away from the true path of our people, Zazz. >> 

  Zazz smiled, in the way Illithids do. << Perhaps. Perhaps. I have found great satisfaction in the way of the Hive. There is great discipline there. >> 

  << Discipline comes from the Illithid, Zazz, not from the Hive. It is not the way of our people to serve any but Ilsensine. You know this. Or have you not only lost your respect, but also your mind? >> 

  Zazz chuckled. << Is this all you have to say? Insults to the Hive? >> 

  Anabstercorian stepped forward, pointing his finger at Zazz. << Silence! I have more to say.>> 

  There was a moment of quiet. 

  << Tell my people, the ones that you are leading in to servitude, that I will lead them in to glory! Tell my people that Anabstercorian is the Chosen of Ilsensine, and all who would respect his all-knowing Will must turn their alliance from the Queen to ME. I can bring them worlds, Zazz. I can bring them Penumbra arisen. Once more the stars will belong to the Illithid, and no more shall we huddle beneath the surface of the myriad worlds in terror of the creatures we once commanded. >> 

  He spat, a tiny globule of black ichor that stuck to the ground. << All you can bring them is sacrilige, idiocy, and submission. Now go. Tell Vaegroth that if he desires to speak with me, I can be found here for one hour, and not a second longer. >> 

  He turned his back on Zazz.

  ANSWER AND COMMENT:  

  The Illithid run by Forsaken One (that is, the Illithid Fleet of Greyspace) react to this.
  Some are insulted, and believe Anabstercorian is a rogue with bad manners.
  Some are pleased, thinking they should have been following Anabstercorian all along.
  The majority of the Illithid Fleet wonders if this is going to mean war between them and their own kind??

  Whether it means anything such, is up to Forsaken One.

  - - -

   'o Skoteinos

  Need Ruling on a spell 

  With some ultraheigh level mages, it would be possible to do the following: 
  Take a Rogue 20, a Druid 20 (with Shifter levels and Multi Attack and Multi Dexterity feats), a Wiz 24 or higher and a Fighter 20 and a huge number of peasants. All in the mix with Gestalt (BoEM2) and I have an Ancient Gold Wyrm (or the biggest kind of dragon I can become as Shifter), being an Abberation with fighter BAB, who can attack with *each* of his limbs (2 from the Rogue, 2 from the Fighter, 2 from the Wizard and 2 times the number of peasants) with Sneak Attack damage (from being Improved Invisible). let's say I take 17 Peasants, that'd be: 4 attack of the Fighter, 40 attacks of the additional limps, and probably the Dragons' natural attacks too! 
  That will work. 

  ANSWER:  Yes, it will.  You can create composite creatures this way.  They won't necessarily look very good, but the effect works quite well.

  The ruling is the following. I add a Persistent Duplicate (the spell I've been calling "Two Bodies". The correct name is Duplicate). The spell basically says that it copies the creature (exact duplicate), but none of the lingering spell effects are transferred to the Duplicate.
  Also, if the 'original' dies, the Duplicate becomes the real 'person' and you lose 2d4 * 1000
  XP. What happens in the following scenario: 

  1) The complete creature is Duplicated. 

  ANSWER:  You have a new composite creature.  There is no limit on how many duplicates of the composite creature you can make, as long as you have the spell Two Bodies to cast.

  2) The complete creature is Duplicated, then 'falls apart' into all the different people (thus having 21 people from the example). 

  ANSWER:  It falls apart, and everyone who formed it is restored to their original selves, unharmed.  Or, if the composite creature was harmed, they are all slightly harmed.

  3) The only thing to be Duplicated is the caster, even though he is part of something bigger and does no longer excist for the purpose of this spell. 

  ANSWER:  It works normally.

  When 1: 
  What happens if the spell runs out (Gestalt = 1 minute / level)? Will the spell run out on the Duplicate too? 

  ANSWER:  Basically, yes ... the duplicate will revert to it's composite beings.
  However, if you throw Permanency on the Duplicate composite creature, it will remain in existence for good, unless broken down into it's composite beings by a Mordenkainen's Disjunction or 10th level magic.

  When 2: 
  What happens if I attack with the original creature, who is then slain? Will all the people go back to their own body? Does everyone lose 2d4x1000 XP, or does the "Gestalt" lose 2d4x1000 XP, distributed evenly among the participants? 

  ANSWER:  If the original composite is slain, all the beings that made it up are killed.
  Nobody but the caster loses any experience, but everyone must be resurrected.

When 3: 
What happens if the original is slain? Do all the souls go to the caster of the Duplicate spell, or does only the caster live on, while all the others die? 

  If the original is slain, everyone that made it up is killed, and their souls travel to the afterlife.
  The caster is killed also.
  Everyone can be resurrected.

  To the best of my understanding of your intentions, and my understanding of 3E mechanics, those are my rulings.

  Here is another ruling:

  The creation of Composite Creatures, then duplicating them, increases the PL of any Power doing it, in the Monster Arms Race, if permanency is used to make the Duplicates permanent.
  This increase is 3 PL per Turn (or 36 PL for Turn 6.)

  ***New Research*** 

  I'm starting research on a Gestalt spell with some differences: 

  Duration: From 1 minute / level to Instantaneous. 
  Save: None 
  SR: None 
  Special: Subjects must be willing. 
  Special: The creature with the highest intelligence will be able to shift control each round
  (he is in control, but can assign control to others on a round to round basis). 
  Special: You *don't* gain the Two Weapon Fighting and the Ambidexterity feats that you normally gain when you cast the spell.

  ANSWER:

  If this spell is meant so that one mind can control the composite creatures and their duplicates, it works fine.
  The mind controlling the duplicate gains ALL of it's own abilities and powers, and it can use ALL of the abilities and powers of ALL of the beings in the composite.
  This could lead to some ghastly combinations (such as a single mind understanding archmagery, super-psionics, champion swordsmanship, the greatest of rogue abilities, and all the secrets of monks, not to mention the inherent viewpoints of assorted monsters, all at once.  A Lesser Restoration spell is going to be needed to be cast one time per mind that will be controlling the composite, to keep those minds sane.)

  - - -

   creamsteak

   At the end of the Lists post, Edena stated that the Moderator will be gone for two days... 
  I wouldn't let the board pile up too much, it would just increase that two days without an up to date moderator to four days. 
  I won't ask any questions at all for these two days, but I will post answers to questions Edena asked of me... 
  I think this sounds reasonable...

  ANSWER:  

  Thank you, Creamsteak.
  I came online casually, tonight, and saw the questions above, so I answered them.
  I won't be online, however, today or tomorrow, so I wouldn't ask questions of an absent Moderator!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Edena-Can Melkor enhance the Dictum to make it capable of piercing 10th level defenses or must Anabstericon achieve 10th magic himself to do this?

  ANSWER:  

  Anabstercorian must gain 10th level magic, and do this himself.


----------



## Kalanyr

Does 10th level mythals still help with researching 11th level magic as before (That is double gain and half loss) and if so is it only for the power with the mythal or for all powers aiding that power?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

ANSWER:

  Not at all.  10th level magic is of no help.

  You must still pay the ordinary cost of the Magical Arms Race, and pay the penalty of 4 PL per 10 PL spent, to research 11th level magic.

  You must understand 10th level magic as a prerequisite to even begin the study of 11th level magic - having 10th level magic gives you no bonus, and is of no further help.

  - - -

  Having 10th level magic does not alter any of the rules concerning the Technological Arms Race either.
  Nor does 10th level magic affect the rules concerning Advancing Your Civilization.


----------



## Kalanyr

Ok thats different to what you told Spoof earlier I think I need to modify my template a bit then.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

If I told Spoof (Alzem) something different, I was in error.

  What I have written above, is the correct ruling.


----------



## Festy_Dog

I'm making a claim for the Sea of Dust seeing as it is currently ownerless, unless Vecna wishes to personally object, lol.


----------



## Kalanyr

Thank you for the information.

Yet another annoying tedious thing for which I apologise:
However Kalanyr's PL and my NPC's PL do not match up to the values they are given in the summary of my PL. eg Kalanyr is given as PL 10 in the PCs section but PL 7 in the Summary.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Kalanyr's PL is 10.

  Festy Dog now controls the Sea of Dust.


----------



## Kalanyr

Ok then thank you. Does that mean Kalanyr achieved ascension or is the extra 3 PL from elsewhere?

Edit- Obviously not ascension since the God Emperor went to 20PL, quasi-diety hood perhaps?


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

*Edena*

[COLOR="222222"]
I will send 2 PL worms to check out the mysterious riftcrag barrier in the Underdark.
[/COLOR]


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, Maudlin stated that he allows me and Anabstecorian to keep our Undead. Could you adjust the list accordingly?

Also, there are two civilization advancement scores for Alzem, me and Forrester, I assume that much higher one is for Toril?


----------



## Anabstercorian

*FORRESTER*

We REALLY need to talk.  Come to Pezano's, or I will come to you.  I will e-mail you an IC explanation.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*FORRESTER*

We REALLY need to talk.  Come to Pezano's, or I will come to you.  I will e-mail you an IC explanation.


----------



## William Ronald

*Thanks for the support*

Hello, everyone:

I would like to thank everyone for their condolences.  I am still shook up by my aunt's death.  

I will be unavailable for at least the first part of the week.  Also, my computer problems are still severe.  (I am at my sister's, so I thought that while I am waiting for her, I would check the boards.)

I am  honored to be a part of such a supportive online community.

---

I briefly glanced through the thread.  Is advancing one's civilization still the same for a turn that lasts a  year or is it's value multiplied by 12.

I think we should give kaboom a chance to return.  So maybe we will appropriately start on April 1st for the next turn. (April Fool's Day.)

I will have a new job starting soon, so I may post a little less frequently.  However, I am in the IR to stay.  

William

Again, thanks for your support.  It means a lot for me


----------



## zouron

*mumbles a lot of strainge inaudible things under his breath*

could anyone direct me to a thread or send me, or post the IR current rules? or an older version or something?

thank you.


----------



## GnomeWorks

zouron - most of the older IR3 threads began with the lists post, and then the rules post.  They begin at least the first three turns, if not the fourth.  They're out here on the IC forum somewhere...


----------



## zouron

already looked, might just be me didn't find it.


----------



## GnomeWorks

Try the first thread of Turn 2.  I found it there, so it's at least there.  It's on the first page, and it's the second post.


----------



## zouron

found it finally, thanks gnomeworks


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

Gnomeworks, you haven't replied to my mail yet. Did you get it?


----------



## GnomeWorks

*SECRET POST - 'o Skoteinos, Edena*

Ah, yes - indeed I have.  Sorry that I haven't replied to it.  Been a little busy.

'o Skoteinos - You may have some technology from us, to this effect, assuming we have it.

Edena - Skoteinos wants to augment his people with built-in technology that allows them to have enhanced visual senses, including low-light, dark, infra, ultra, the whole works.  Do we have the technology to implant these kinds of things into people?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

*Gnomeworks!*[Color=222222]

Off Topic-Are you still joining the In search for heroes game, if so, characters are due today or tomorrow abouts, and since you haven't been posting there I posted this here to make sure.[/color]


----------



## GnomeWorks

Sollir - No, sorry - I won't be participating in that one.  Not now, anyway.  If you still would like someone to hop aboard once this IR is done, then perhaps... but that's no guarantee.  For now, go ahead and start without me.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

*GnomeWorks:*[Color=222222]

Thats fine, just making sure you didn't forget.[/color]

*Tokiwong!*[color=222222]

Off topic, but are you still joining the play by post game in the In Search for Heroes thread, chars are due either today or tomorrow and just checking if you know or have decided not to play.[/color]


----------



## Creamsteak

To Edena:

[Color=333333]From Creamsteak/Sollir,

We have not had a chance to open discussion about planars again just yet. If the planar Giant Eagles are a problem I will take doubles on Planar Gem Dragons.  Here is what I will mandate as being our planars:

On Sollir's Side

Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) 
Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil)
Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil)

On Creamsteak's Side

Axiomatic Giant Eagles (Giant Eagles from all planes other than the Prime, always Lawful).
Planar Gem Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral)
Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth)[/Color]


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Kalanyr

  Ok then thank you. Does that mean Kalanyr achieved ascension or is the extra 3 PL from elsewhere? 
  Edit- Obviously not ascension since the God Emperor went to 20PL, quasi-diety hood perhaps?

  ANSWER:  No.  Kalanyr is still mortal.  The 3 PL is from elsewhere. 

  - - -

   'o Skoteinos

  ANSWER TO SECRET MESSAGE:  'o Skoteinos, your scouts find the same wall that Forsaken One's formians found.
  You cannot penetrate it.  It is impregnably strong - far stronger than any steel.                                                                                       

  - - -

   LordMelkor

   Edena, Maudlin stated that he allows me and Anabstecorian to keep our Undead. Could you adjust the list accordingly? 

  ANSWER:  Heh.  Very well. 

  Also, there are two civilization advancement scores for Alzem, me and Forrester, I assume that much higher one is for Toril?

  ANSWER:  Please reread my updated rules for Advancing Your Civilization.  The appropriate part of the rules in question apply for the Torilian powers only.

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  FORRESTER 

  We REALLY need to talk. Come to Pezano's, or I will come to you. I will e-mail you an IC explanation.

  ANSWER:  Heh.  Somebody wants their Staff back.

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  FORRESTER 

  We REALLY need to talk. Come to Pezano's, or I will come to you. I will e-mail you an IC explanation.

  ANSWER:  Heh.  Somebody REALLY wants their Staff back!

   - - -

   William Ronald

  Thanks for the support 

  Hello, everyone: 

  I would like to thank everyone for their condolences. I am still shook up by my aunt's death. 

  I will be unavailable for at least the first part of the week. Also, my computer problems are still severe. (I am at my sister's, so I thought that while I am waiting for her, I would check the boards.) 
  I am honored to be a part of such a supportive online community. 

  ANSWER:  It is an honor to have you as a player in my IR, William - or shall I say, OUR IR, for you Players make it the thing of beauty it is.
  I will delay Turn 6, as stated, for both you and Kaboom.

  I briefly glanced through the thread. Is advancing one's civilization still the same for a turn that lasts a year or is it's value multiplied by 12.

  ANSWER:  Good question.  I overlooked the answer.  The answer is that the rule concerning Advancing Your Civilization stays EXACTLY THE SAME.  You advance as if the Turn lasted only one month.

  I think we should give kaboom a chance to return. So maybe we will appropriately start on April 1st for the next turn. (April Fool's Day.)

  ANSWER:  I intend to wait.  I hope Kaboom won't be gone that long.

  I will have a new job starting soon, so I may post a little less frequently. However, I am in the IR to stay. 

  William 

  Again, thanks for your support. It means a lot for me

  ANSWER:  Thank you for your support for ME.  

  - - -

   zouron

  *mumbles a lot of strainge inaudible things under his breath* 

  could anyone direct me to a thread or send me, or post the IR current rules? or an older version or something? 

  thank you.

  ANSWER:  I can do that, Zouron, but ... why do you ask?  Are you interested in joining the IR?  
  You're welcome to join, if you are interested.  I'll let you play the Eternal Empire's forces on Oerth - they are cut off from home.                                                                                             

  - - -

   GnomeWorks

  zouron - most of the older IR3 threads began with the lists post, and then the rules post.
  They begin at least the first three turns, if not the fourth. They're out here on the IC forum somewhere...

   ANSWER:  Ah, thank you for helping Zouron, GnomeWorks.

  - - -

   zouron

  already looked, might just be me didn't find it.

   GnomeWorks

  Try the first thread of Turn 2. I found it there, so it's at least there. It's on the first page, and it's the second post.

  - - -

   zouron

  found it finally, thanks gnomeworks

  ANSWER:  Thanks much, GnomeWorks  

  - - -


   'o Skoteinos

  Gnomeworks, you haven't replied to my mail yet. Did you get it?

  ANSWER:  No answer needed.



  'o Skoteinos

  ANSWER TO YOUR SECRET QUESTION, 'O SKOTEINOS:  Not yet.  Your rating in the Technological Arms Race needs to be about 12 points higher.

  - - -

   creamsteak


  From Creamsteak/Sollir, 

  We have not had a chance to open discussion about planars again just yet. If the planar Giant Eagles are a problem I will take doubles on Planar Gem Dragons. Here is what I will mandate as being our planars: 

  On Sollir's Side 

  Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) 
  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) 
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) 

  On Creamsteak's Side 

  Axiomatic Giant Eagles (Giant Eagles from all planes other than the Prime, always Lawful). 
  Planar Gem Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral) 
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth)

  ANSWER:  That's fine, Creamsteak, Sollir.  I will change the Lists for you.


----------



## Creamsteak

Edena, for the lists I have created my 16 NPC's. I believe they are in format so that you can just cut and paste them on the list. They are in no particular order, however.



Cadaudric (male human Rog19/Sor1, Neutral Good) PL 1
Etendaldan (male elf, wild Sor14/Ftr6, Lawful Good) PL 1 
Baeron (male aasimar Pal19/Ftr1, Lawful Good) PL 1
Abireder (female half-elf Ftr20, Chaotic Good) PL 1
Legoabaen (female human Ftr13/Rgr7, Lawful Neutral) PL 1
Elirab (male elf, wood Rgr15/Ftr5, Chaotic Good) PL 1
Rhaywyn (female gnome ,svirfneblin Wiz20, Lawful Neutral) PL 1  
Thoch (male gnome, rock Drd19/Rog1, Neutral) PL 1
Lum (male giant, storm Sor13/Rog7, Lawful Good) PL 1
Brohagan (male dwarf, hill Ftr15/Sor5, Chaotic Good) PL 1
Choredan (male gnome, rock Wiz15/Rgr5, Neutral Good) PL 1
Nydoiwyn (male halfling, deep Rog14/Rgr6, Chaotic Neutral) PL 1 
Eloat (male aasimar Ftr17/Drd3, Lawful Neutral) PL 1
Weritram (male gnome, forest Wiz17/Bbn3, Chaotic Good) PL 1
Astelikin (male elf, aquatic Brd18/Drd2, Chaotic Good) PL 1
Laroit (female elf,high Wiz19/Brd1, Neutral Good) PL 1


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I am posting this letter to the board at the behest of William.

  - - -

Thanks for the condolences,  I am at my sister's right
now, so I have temporary access to a computer. (I
should get a new keyboard for mine soon.)

I would like to thank you for pausing the IR.  I am in
a bad state of mind right now.  The wake is Monday,
and the funeral is Tuesday.  

I did have a chance to check the boards.  I am very
grateful for the messages of condolences from
everyone.  My aunt was a very important part of my
family, the matriarch as it were of my father's
family. She was lively, fun loving and wise.  I miss
her greatly.

I suggest that the next turn begins Monday, April 1st.
 (Ironic, isn't it).  It will give kaboom a chance to
return.  Also, I will be fine by then.

(I will likely start my substitute teaching job on
April 3rd, but I can post in the evenings.

Next week, I may participate in the interlude. 
However, I think we can afford a week to wait.  Also,
you will need to clarify what having a turn last a
year means to a template.  (Advancing a civilization
and magical research will likely have lower values as
the effect should be cumulative.)

I am uncertain when I will be able to reply.  I would
like to thank you and everyone for your support at
this time.

Feel free to share this letter with everyone.  I am
honored to be part of such a supportive online
community.

William


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(deleted)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Where is everyone from?*

Edena_of_Neith here.

  I am from Plymouth, Michigan, in the United States of America.

  Where are all of you from?

  I have been told you are from the following countries and places:

Alyx is from Jakarta, Indonesia.
Alzem is from Charlotte, North Carolina, America.
Anabstercorian is from San Antonio, Texas, America.
Black Omega is from Indianapolis, Indiana, America.
Creamsteak is from St. Louis, Missouri, America.
Dagger is from Austin, Texas, America.
Darkness is from Vienna, Austria.
Mr. Draco is from Torrance, California, America.
Festy Dog is from Warwick, Queensland, Australia.
Forrester is from Massachussetts, America.
Forsaken One is from the Netherlands.
GnomeWorks is from De Pere, Wisconsin, America.
John Brown is from St. Louis, Missouri, America.
Kaboom is from San Francisco, California, America.
Kalanyr is from Queensland, Australia.
Lord Melkor (Talos) is from Poland.
'o Skoteinos is from the Netherlands.
Serpenteye is from Sweden.
Sollir is from Missouri, America.
Turrosh Mak is from Chicago, Illinois, America.
Uvenelei is from Madison, Wisconsin, America.
Valkys is from the Netherlands.
Venus is from Eindhoven, Netherlands.
William is from Chicago, Illinois, America.
Zelda is from Finland.
Zouron is from Hvidovre, Denmark.

  Where are the rest of you from?

  Of course, don't say if you don't want to!

  But if it's not a problem, I'd like to know.

  It's really something, to have this world-wide IR.  
  I am very honored all of you are participating in the IR.

  Thank you.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## zouron

_*The tides of time are, mists of the forgotten past hides the sand banks on the shore. Mountains untouched by time watches silently down over the valley. A shadow slowly sinks into the ground as its owner falls to the ground lifeless.
The strange being  emerges from the wall above gently guiding the shadow of the dead down towards the vortex. The shadow follows slowly, still disorientated, the being to the vortex, reaching out as if to touch it, violantly from being the strange being closes its hand around the shadow's neck and forces it into the mist.*_

"Void consumes. The follower consumed."
"Mists Forever, dreams losts."
"Words spoken, dreams broken."

"Forever shall be nevermore."
"Sound will be silence."

"Raise beast of time."

_*The being reaches into the mist shaping it slowly a sick pale green light appearing around its hand.*_

"Simple Slaves Listen: Gather around your lord!"
"Merchant Listens: Changes has come!"
"Citizens Listen: War shall come, and ye shall fight!"
"Nobles Listen: Gain thy power from aboard!"
"Royals Listen: Days have ended, the lord shall rule!"

_*The being remove its hand from the swirling vortex, the low light around its hand vanishes sinking into the dark surface of the being. For several moment the being admires the the vortex then it speaks again.*_

"Tomorrow has changed, today is gone."
"Death raise once more, You shall live."
"The will shall  come, nay yours it be."
"The time has arrived, Void shall be there."

_*The being watches silently the vortex shifting to watch millions of undead appearing from the astral on the world of Oerth. The being reaches to the vortex slowly almost hypnotic but stops right before actually touching the misty vortex.*_

"The Time is Now."
"Death is now."


----------



## The Forsaken One

Edena, I was talking to Kal and Festy last night over MSN and Kal as well as me have been looking over the numbers and since we all shared each turn and William as well.. I should be at 20 in the tech rating since I got shared each turn by 3 persons. 5x4=20
Unless William didn't share last turn, but he told me he did so I do have to be at 20 and cerainly not at 18.



And my +x/+x      been looking at that to and I think that doesn't fit as well.

From 20 in the tech race you get +1/+1?

+1/+0 from 10 in tech race + +1/+1 from 20 in tech race + +1/+2 from red steel + +0/+2 from red steel influence on my formians should bring me to. And since I had +3/+3 before I got +2/+3 from red steel instead of +1/+2 and that was before you posted the +1/+1 everyone got (I got the +0/+2 I chose (carapace stuff)). If that was correct that I got another +1/+1 from something special extra form red steel on me ad that wasn't a typo or got reruled by you that should bring me at.
+4/+6  and if the +2/+3 from res steel to me was reruled by you to +1/+2 as for everyone else it still should be +3/+5.

If I'm wrong correct me plz on this.

As far as I'm looking I'm at +4/+6 or +3/+5 depending on the fact if you reruled it.


And for my larvae hatching process, if you would be so kind to mail me what for effect in PL increase it's going to have each turn? If it is in the stage I mailed it to you, I'm expecting a big number in PL increase each turn (yeah the 3 digit  )

tnx in advance and I appreciate u appreciate my enthusiasm in the mails and plans 

And as you know we all love u man for doing this, this stuff is GREAT and I'm still puzzled why people would leave this.. everyone has setbacks and we can't all win but then take the loss and go out in a blaze of nuclear glory!


           Nukem until they Glow Guys


----------



## GnomeWorks

Forsaken One, that is a lot of math...

---

Edena - I live a couple of miles south of Green Bay.  De Pere is a "suburb" of Green Bay, although you can call it a city in it's own right.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Edena, I live in Missouri, America.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I've already factored your special projects into your PL, Forsaken One, for this Turn.
  For the next Turn, it depends on what happens - quite a lot could happen during Turn 6.

  I agree that your value in the Technological Arms Race should be 20.  I'll alter the Lists accordingly (also, I have altered your Attack/Defense Values.)

  Forsaken One, your forces Attack/Defend at + 4 / + 4.

  Here is why:

  Your value of 20 in the Technological Arms Race gives you + 2 / + 1
  The effect of the Red Goo gives you + 1 / + 1 (this applies to every Power in Greyspace)
  Your Red Goo rating of 5 gives you + 1 / + 2

  So, your forces attack at + 4, and defend at + 4.

  You gain no further attack/defense bonuses from the special projects;  instead, that all went into extra PL.


----------



## GnomeWorks

*SECRET POST - EDENA*

For Turn 5, I had put 60PL into advancing my civilization.  Did you take this into account in the lists for Turn 6 yet?  I looked a day or two ago, but I didn't see it.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

No, GnomeWorks.  
  The effects won't be apparent until Turn 7.


----------



## GnomeWorks

It takes two turns for that to actually count?  That's not good.

---

How are our other projects coming along?  Nanotechnology... there were a few other things, but I can't recall them right now.  Also, how much tech have we managed to rip off from our "secret place" at this point (not necessarily PL or attack/defend bonuses, but what kind of things we have managed to get out of it).  Is there anything we have found that is interesting, that we didn't find before?


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, I'm from Torrance, California (SoCal), America


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, could i take the PL from the legions of Kas (18) and divide it amongst my NPCs?  (note: the total PL of the Union of Oerth would not increase)

If so, I'd like to divide it in this manner:

Enaroril Akn of Kas's Elite Guard (NPC of the Arcane Age, Air Genasi, cleric of extremely high level (Loyalty), lawful neutral) Original PL: 3; New PL: 7

Rangorn Ilutoer of Kas's Elite Guard (NPC from the Arcane Age, rakshasa, Fighter of extremely high level, neutral evil) Original PL: 3; New PL: 6

Asica Sasimov of Kas's Elite Guard (NPC from the Arcane Age, elf, rogue / assassin of extremely high level, neutral evil) Original PL: 3; New PL: 7

Dalentyll Tempesatis of Kas's Elite Guard (NPC from the Arcane Age, human, sorceror of extremely high level, neutral evil) Original PL: 3; New PL: 7

Lithedenor Ytnivv of Kas's Elite Guard, Dragon Mount of Kas (NPC, Great Wyrm Amethyst Dragon, psion of extremely high level, neutral evil) Original PL: 4; New PL: 7

Also, I'd like to officially pick up the "Chosen of the God-Emporer" template.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Mr Draco, seems really weird, cause then there would be no legions of kas...? And you would have the most powerfull NPC's in the game  PL 6 and 7 are demipowers so I really don't thinkEdena will go with that  That's why I created my Zazz as a PL 4, 5 is a uber NPC and 6 is demi power so I don't think it will be allowed but heck mayB it will 


--------------


Ok edena, Roger that 


---------------


Edena u received a mail from another friend of mine who was interested in playing one of the 2 non played factions now?


------------

Live for the Swarm


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Cafe'.....*

Anabstercorian and Forrester look at each other across the table.  It's a little different from their earlier meetings.  Now, the legend of Anabstercorian has grown.  The waiters tremble as they pass the two warriors, shaking in their boots.
Anabstercorian glares at Forrester...  his eyes are dark, narrow.  He is dressed in full combat regalia, which is a new thing.  The look on his face is unmistakable.  Anger.
<< Give me back the True Staff. >>
"I don't trust you with that kind of power, Anabstercorian.  You'll have to give me a damn good reason to even consider it."
<< Give it back.  I need it.  I cannot live without it.  It is a part of me now.  I lust after it like you lust after your elven concubine, and without it I will sink in to despair and madness until... >> He trailed off. << Give it back.  Or I will take it. >>
Forrester takes a sip of wine, and chuckles softly. Briefly, there is a whiff of nervousness about him -- much to his chagrin. But he recovers quickly.
"I like your new look. It flatters your pale skin."
"Let me think about this for a moment, 'old friend'."
"Anabstercorian *without* the staff . . . didn't kill five million."
"Anabstercorian *with* the staff . . . did kill five million."
"Anabstercorian *before* the staff . . . not an ally of the Shade."
"Anabstercorian *after* the staff . . . an ally of the Shade."
"I'm sure you can understand my . . . reluctance . . . to give you back the True Staff of Penumbra, Anabster. I hope it doesn't jeopardize your relationship with Ilsesine. But there are quite a large number of people a bit upset with me at the moment. They say that I should "take you in".  They say that you are MY responsibility, because I lead the forces of the UC, and you were originally the UC's "problem". I laugh them off, and say that you are clearly too powerful a force to be contained -- at least, when you are on another world."
<< You overestimate my strength, Forrester - But you flatter me.  Do go 
on. >>
"The UC has no intention of becoming further involved in this Oerthian mess.  But our spies tell us that you have allied yourself with our Torillian foe, the Shade.  You and I both know that he's an idiot, and you only plan on allying with him so far as you can use him, but the appearance of impropriety, and the danger that you could help him against us, however temporarily . . .  It cannot be ignored."
"Because the danger that the Elder Ones might someday come to Oerth cannot be ignored."
"I am sorry, Anabster. There is nothing I can do. I will tell you this much -- the Staff is currently in a safe place. A very, very, very safe place. I *personally* have taken extraordinary measures to guard it.  My best Kender thieves couldn't get to the Staff, Anabster. And neither can you.
"After this is all over, and the Shade and Acererak and the Black Brotherhood and the rest are no longer a threat, we can talk.  Until then, you shall have to survive with being merely the most powerful psionicist in the multiverse.  Because you ain't getting the Staff back."
He paused for a moment as Anabstercorian seethed, letting him consider lashing out in anger for a moment before continuing.
"Not, at least, without doing the UC a favor so huge, I'm not even sure what might be sufficient . . ."
Forrester looks up at the waiter -- who is, of course, shaking like a bowl of jelly.  He puts a plate down on the table, and scurries away.
"Ah! They've brought the calamari. No offense, but this is definitely their finest appetizer . . . "
Anabstecorian chuckles a bit.  << I wouldn't know.  I can't chew - Why else do you think I enjoy their fondue so much?  It's as creamy as elven forebrain. >>
Forrester nods.  "What does that taste like?  Only part I haven't eaten, I think."
<< Very light, and very sweet.>> Then he shields his mind from your scrying, and Forresters.  He transmits a thought and Forrester almost chokes on his dinner.
Forrester hesitated.  "The entire organization?"
<< Every last ing one.  I will even personally rape every one of them for you if you like. >>
Forrester, grudgingly, began to speak.  "We may have a chicken/egg problem here. If you can destroy them  -- 
every last ing one -- then that would be sufficient payback, I think. 
But it's damn tough to do . . .  I wish you luck, old foe . . . but you cannot have the Staff back to help you in your endeavor.  You must complete this task first."
<< So if I complete this task I have offered, you will return the Staff to me? >>
Forrester looked a little... nervous.  "Conceivably, yes...  If it could be arranged."
<< Good.  Know this - I will do what I have offered.  If you do not hold up to your end of the bargain, I will crush your mind like a beetle and throw your body in to the depths of Baator. >>  He vanished.

(Edena, I live in San Antonio, Texas.)


----------



## The Forsaken One

"powerful psionicist"

Haha wanna compare the Psion levels there Foresterboy 

PL10 wins as well 

---------------------------------------------------

Damn slow posting 

---------------------------------------------------


Edena, correction it should be Zasz (Looks better ).

---------------------------------------------------


btw Anab, I'll mail you/post that Illithid entry soon when I get the energy to do so.

Damn I'm so $*@!)(wasted and lame:/


----------



## Alyx

*Re: Where is everyone from?*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Edena_of_Neith here.
> 
> Where are all of you from?
> 
> I have been told you are from the following countries and places:
> 
> Alyx is from Jakarta, Indonesia.
> 
> *




That I am, although at various times I have hailed from: Edmonton, Edson, and Fairview (Canada), Istanbul (Turkey), Jambi (also Indonesia), and Kuala Lumpur (Malaysia), as well as visiting a number of other places on a more temporary basis (i.e. tourism).


----------



## Mr. Draco

Forsaken One, the reason i wanted to split up the Legions of Kas' PL is becuase otherwise they're pretty much useless to me.  Without the ability to increase their PL through industrialization, they will stay the size they are, only loosing power through battles.  Hmmm, that brings an idea to my mind:

Edena, instead of dividing up the PL of the Legions of Kas, could I  allocate them a region of land to settle in?  This would give them the ability to gain PL through industrialization.  If this is possible, I'd rather do that then divide their PL up amongst NPCs.


----------



## Festy_Dog

Silver Phase lay in his crypt, Duelist Soul rested against one of the short pillars in the room. Silver looked around at all the intricate carvings of war on the walls, he couldn't rest easy. Trying to be good was hard when you had to drink the blood of the living to survive.

"Well Duelist, I've decided to implement your idea, I've set up large scale production. I have also set into motion that other idea, don't know where its going, but if I manage this first stage I could have one hell of a resource behind me. I've had to scale down Operation Reparation to make recources for the other projects.......... " Silver seems to trail off, "This is difficult, I should just breed dire rats and drink their blood on a regular basis. As bad as it tastes I can survive on it, I'll go set that up now."

Duelist Soul made a long dull humm, letting its boredom become known of. Silver got out of his coffin and strapped Duelist Soul to his belt.

"Alright then, if you find sitting around so boring you might as well come along and help me organise things," Silver replies.

Duelist Soul lets out another bored hum. Silver growls at it.

"All you ever want to do is fight, I have to let you know that ruling an empire involves prepartion and organisation and not just fighting. Get used to it," Silver says as he walks out of the entrance to his crypt.

In reply to this statement Duelist Soul lets out a high annoying whine, and doesn't stop. Silver grimaces and melts into the shadows as he leaves the range of the eternal candles' light.


_BTW - I'm from Queensland, Australia_


----------



## Black Omega

Indianapolis, Indiana, USA here.


----------



## Spoof

*Question for Edena *

Edena with the new rules for advancing your civilization that you have made does this mean that I now have access to all 5000 of my PL instead of just 512 of it?  If not then this will REALLY make it hard on me as it will take 16 turns for me to advance my civilization?  And what if I wanted to advance my Civilization on Oreth at 1881?  Do I pay the reduced price or is it counted as the higher number?  Or does spending PL to advance my civilization affect both at once?  I need to know this before I send you my template, thanks.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*[OPEN POST] I have a request.*

Anabstercorian is OOC at the moment, although he's still wearing his illithid costume.  He raises his hand at the gaming table politely and waits for you to notice, at which point he speaks.
<< I have a quick request for all of you - You may have noticed that I've detailed the True Staff of Ancient Penumbra on my entry in the Rogues Gallery board.  I was wondering if you would all be willing to do the same for your artifacts, so that I could understand, to some extent, what I was up against.  My power is public knowledge.  Would you be willing to share yours? >>
<< Also, I'd appreciate it if you told Edena specifically what the trick to destroying your artifact was.  You may be able to wreck an Artifact with Mordenkainen's Disjunction, but that tends to have nasty side effects.  However, there is always a way to destroy an artifact WITHOUT the side effects.  For example, with my staff, if you throw it in to the sun at the core of the Penumbral Hub, the Elder Ones are not summoned, that specific sun collapses in to a blue dwarf, and the staff is gone for good.  I've made that public knowledge - I'm not asking you to do the same.  What I AM asking you is to decide how your own Artifact is properly destroyed.  As for what happens when you bust it, that seems to be up to Edena - But it'd be polite to offer an idea nonetheless. >>
Anabstercorian sits back and sketches diagrams for conspiracies furiously on his little segment of the gaming table, working over his next evil scheme.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Since I don't have a artifact that's NP           -.-


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

How can I make my text invisible?


----------



## Spoof

*Text color*

For a dark Background use this number for the color withouth the space or the = sign before color
[=color= 222222]
[/color]


for the lighter background wuse this color without the space between the = and the number. or the = sign before color
[=color= 333333]
[/color]


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

[=dark red= 222222]


testing

[/color]


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Sorry, but I still have problems, can someone provide provide explanation a bit easier to understand?


----------



## zouron

Anabstercorian I know this entry is a bit of a joke but here is how you destroy my Zouron the Dark's Book of damnation ;-)

All the Sins of those mention as damned in the book must be atoned (not nessecary by those that did it, but someone taking the task on them).
All evil comminted by those whom have writen in it must be undone (again they don't have to do it themselves).
Then the book must be used for a deed of absolute goodness.
Finally you must toss the book into the oblivion from which it came.

*grins*

okay seriously it is a good idea to tell edena this, Anabstercorian shouldn't be the only one which could have his artifact destroyed without side effects, if you can't think of soemthing ask edena, I *know* he can easily figure of some appropiate task.

Good thinking Anabstercorian.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Well, you know me.*

That's just what I do.  Thanks, Zouron - And that's a very nice way of destruction.  Certainly a pain in the ass.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

[color=222222]
testing
[/color]


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Secret stuff for Edena:

[color=222222]
Edena, I have a plan to retrieve The Ancient  Staff Of Penumbra! I will send my Avatar for this mission, who will cast a version of Alter Self( caster level 200), to disguise himself as Forrester! This way he should be easily able to find location of The Staff, using powerful enchantment( mind affecting) magic if necessary. If caught he will try to cut his way to the Staff, summoning many simulacrums of him, like Vecna did against City of The Gods, and relying on stealth abilities of 30th Rogue/50th Shadowdancer. And Church of Shade followers on Toril will aid him in this task, I am sure we have at least one spy in Commonwealth leadership.After getting The Staff, Avatar will greater teleport to my realm in Plane Of Shadow.

Shade also scry Luna with 10th level magic, looking for anything interesting, like artifacts.
[/color]


----------



## zouron

(Double Post ugh!)


----------



## zouron

a pain? hehe just consider the fact you and forester is named hehe, not to mention Zouron the Dark has both writen and is mention *snickers*.

And if edena answers my emails then perhaps I will even join and cause you even more pain or pleasure *grins*.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

So Zouron, are you finally joining the game?  You might join forces with Maudlin, like Serpenteye/Draco or recently Sollir/Creamsteak.


----------



## zouron

nah appearently I am to play the eternal empire and not the forces of Zouron the Dark.

But never fear  you will hear more from your beloved Zouron the Dark.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Found some stuff while surfing *

"Would you like my mask 
Would you like my mirror 
cries the man in the shadowing hood. 
you can look at yourself 
you can look at each other 
or you can look at the face of your God."




If a Kender lived
in Greyhawk

I started thinking about what things we might hear a kender say if he/she found himself/herself in the Greyhawk campaign. Here's some quips I came up with: 
Taunts about the major personages: 

Mordenkainen, wizard extraordinare: Time for a "Create hair" spell or something my man! 

Iuz, demigod and evil emperor: Looking at you, I guess "cambion" must be a fancy word for "really ugly" huh? 

Halga, high priestess of Iuz: Iuz's high priestess my arse, we all know what what it's like between you and him. *wink, wink* 

Vecna, supreme lich and god of secrets: Gee, I guess losing your hand hurt you in more ways than one. Now you can't do any more, uh, never mind. 

Nerof Gasgal, lord mayor of the City of Greyhawk: See everyone! If the bastard son of a half-orc and a 2-copper whore can become mayor of the City of Greyhawk, imagine what you can do! 

Glodreddi Bakkanin, inspector of taxes for the City of Greyhawk, a dwarf with a bad attitude: Look, an ugly halfling! 

Taunts about the power groups: 

Circle of Eight: You guys call yourselves the greatest wizards on Oerth, but look at you, you can't even count! There's 9 of you! Hello! 

The Horned Socitey: You know, if you guys just changed your name to "The Horny Society," your popularity would soar! 

Knights of the Hart: What kind of a name is that? Judging from that name, you guys must go off to fight evil wearing miniskirts instead of armor. 

People of the Testing: Hmm, is the test multiple choice? 

Scarlet Brotherhood: What do you call a blond whore with her robe still on?...A Scarlet Brotherhood monk. 

Taunts about religions 

Beltar, goddess of caves: you guys must like dark, empty spaces a lot. Look inside your heads for example. 

Beory, goddess of the world: Spinning 'round and 'round and moving through an empty space. I'm talking about a thought in one of your heads, not the planet. 

Boccob, god of magic: No wonder they call you guys uncaring, have you smelled yourselves lately? 

Bralm, goddess of insects: Excuse me, Mr. Bug Priest! I think you'd better arrange a funeral. (points to squashed bug on sole of boot) I just squashed your mom with my boot! 

Erythnul, god of slaughter: If I had a face as ugly as yours, I'd want to go out and kick someone's ass too! 

Incabulos, goddess of diesase: Well, if you people don't bathe yourselves, of course you're gonna get sick! 

Kord, god of strength: Wow! You guys really are strong! But smell isn't everything. 

Nerull, god of death: you can put the scythe down, sir, I imagine your breath will be enough to do me in. 

Olidammara, god of rogues: If I had a face like yours, I'd wear a mask too. But I think it'd be a mask of tragedy, not comedy. 

Pholtus, god of law: You're wrong! Ha! 

Wee Jas, goddess of death and magic: (on entering a temple) I wasn't looking for the red-light district, but as long as I'm here... 

I tried looking up the term "Priest of Wee Jas" in the dictionary. It said, "See 'Whore'". 

Wenta, goddess of ale: Goin' a little heavy on the sauce, aren't you pal? 

You call this ale? Elves drink stronger stuff than this!


----------



## The Forsaken One

I got bored and started digging up some greyhawk stuff.... well here you got some. There are some artifact knowhows anabstercorian diggs so much. SOmething about your factions, hostory and alot of stuff. Wanna know more about your regions? CHeck the links listed below!


=============================

The Crook of Rao
The Crook of Rao appears as a short bronzewood staff, approximately four feet in length. It is capped in mithral at both ends and studded with carven gemstones along its entire length. The gemstones alone are worth over 50,000 gp, although none can be removed, damaged, or destroyed. 

[The powerful relic known as the Crook of Rao was described by Tenser as "a small mace, albeit one fashioned of iron and silver and encrusted with carven gemstones". 1 Canon Hazen of Veluna has described it as "a crooked stave". 2 It may be that the artifact can change form. However, given its name, it is probably best seen as a staff rather than a mace.] 

History 
Rao, the serene, detached god of reason, does not act on the Prime Material Plane directly, but he is known to have created several powerful magical artifacts which are highly potent against evil, possibly with the aid of Boccob. 

The Crook of Rao appears very early in the annals of the known history of the Flanaess, and may have existed since the creation of Oerth. Much of its history has been lost, even by the priests of Rao. In the Word of Incarum, a holy text of the followers of Rao revealed by a movanic deva, it is claimed that the deva, bearing the Crook of Rao, led the faithful to drive out the hordes of Tharizdun prior to the Dark God's banishment. 

[Although it is not completely "official", the adventure "Hopeful Dawn", which appeared in the pages of Dungeon magazine #41 has additional insight into the faith of Rao. 3 This material is kept consistent with that source as well.] 

The Crook was borne by a party of powerful adventurers, including Tenser the Arch-Mage, Lord Robilar, his brother Terik, and the quasi-power Merlynd during their adventures beneath the ruins of Castle Greyhawk circa 569 CY. It is likely that they found the Crook in the dungeons of Zagig Yragerne, although that is not known for sure. Tenser is now dead, Merlynd on other planes, Terik disappeared, and Robilar presumed to have fled to the Bright Desert, so sages may never know where the band acquired the relic. 

[The introduction of 1 is unclear on where the band acquired the Crook of Rao or when they lost it on the Isle of the Ape. The date is approximate, corresponding to the year when the adventurers were known to have explored the ruins of Castle Greyhawk and released Iuz.] 

All that is know for sure is they bore the Crook of Rao while exploring a great, oddly convoluted tunnel, in the dungeons of Castle Greyhawk. They were instantly transported to a demi-plane created by Zagyg, home to a land known as the Isle of the Ape. After many adventures in the steaming jungles battling gargantuan apes, they despaired of ever returning to Oerth, and they employed a powerful item of magic known as an Amulet of Zagyg to return to the dungeons where they had left. An unfortunate and unanticipated side effect of this transport was that all of their magic and possessions where left behind. 

[This tale is summarized in 1 by Tenser.] 

The Crook of Rao languished in this demi-plane for many years, before it was retrieved by agents of the Circle of Eight in preparation for an upcoming battle with Iggwilv, following the destruction of her daughter, Drelnza. The Circle feared the hordes of yugoloths and tanar'ri that Iggwilv had at her command, and sought the Crook of Rao to weaken her in the coming confrontation. 

[The introduction of 1 mentions the recent destruction of Iggwilv's daughter, a vampire warrior laying in stasis in the lost caverns of Tsojcanth 4 as the justification for Iggwilv's expected attack. This implies that agents of the Circle of Eight were responsible for her destruction.] 

The agents who retrieved the Crook included Agath of Thrunch, high priest of Celestian; Reynard Yargrove, Great Druidess of Obad-Hai in Keoland; Baron Franz Torkeep, Knight Banner of the Shield Lands and Follower of Heironeous; Rowena of the Silverbrow, Lady Marshal of the Vesve Forest; Warnes Starcoat, Arch-Mage of Urnst; and Rakehell Chert, Thieves' Guildmaster of Scant. The group of six adventurers retrieved the Crook of Rao from the lair of Oonga, king of the gargantuan apes. They were nearly deceived by a trap laid by Iggwilv, and had to battle the arcanaloth Tu-oc-luc and his mezzoloth minions ere they returned to the Flanaess. It is believed that they managed to summon a type of aasimon known as a solar during the battle, allowing them to prevail. 

[The adventurers named are the pregenerated characters detailed in 1.The ending outlined is one of several possibilities given in the module. The arrival of the solar is accounted for in the powers of the relic detailed below.] 

The Crook of Rao was apparently used by the Circle of Eight after its retrieval by the six adventurers in the confrontation with Iggwilv. Little is known about this battle, as much of it occurred on other planes, but the evil sorceress was eventually defeated, although not destroyed, at great cost by the Circle. 

[This is pure speculation. No other sources detail this war.] 

The Crook of Rao then passed from view for a time, until it resurfaced in the Great Kingdom following the Greyhawk Wars in the hands of the LordProtector of Rel Astra, an animus known as Drax the Invulnerable. How he acquired it is unknown, but some speculate it was lost by an agent of the Circle of Eight seeking to relieve the forces of Commandant Osson of Almor before their destruction in Medegia. 

[This is pure speculation. It seems likely that someone would have tried to rescue Commandant Osson. It's also unlikely that the Circle of Eight would have given the Crook of Rao to an animus of the Great Kingdom, and it resurfaces following the war. The hindrances detailed below might provide justification as to why Drax was so quick to rid himself of the relic.] 

Drax offered the Crook of Rao in trade to Canon Hazen of Veluna in exchange for a pair of magical blades, and a few wands and staves which he felt would be more useful to the city's defense. 

[This is according to the "Crook of Rao", "Tales of the Year of Peace". 2] 

A band of adventurers were employed to guard Patriarch Lemuel, Hazen's second-in-command, on the trip to Rel Astra. They were successful, despite numerous attacks by agents of Iuz, minions of the Overking, and the clergy of Hextor during the trip. Upon their arrival, Lemuel took the Crook of Rao in trade for the magic items promised. He then uttered a "word of recall" and vanished. 

[This is speculation based on the adventure outlined in 2.] 

Lemuel never arrived in Mitrik, and the Crook of Rao is again lost. Some speculate treachery on the part of Drax, while others claim that Lemuel had already been replaced by an agent of Iuz. The truth may never be known,but unless the Crook of Rao is retrieved, the forces of good in the Flanaess may fall to the armies of evil. 

[This is pure speculation designed to encourage further adventures searching for the Crook of Rao. If Canon Hazen ever retrieves the Crook, the relic will be effectively out of play for most campaigns set in the Post-Ashes setting.] 

Campaign Use 
The Crook of Rao has appeared in one published module 1, and one published adventure outline 2. In the right time frame, it could be employed in either situation, with modifications to the history outlined above. 

Alternatively, the Crook of Rao is now lost again. It would be of great use to Furyondy and Veluna, and of even more use to relieve the desperate straits Nyrond finds itself in. Many adventures could be run as the PCs seek to locate and then recover the Crook of Rao. Did Drax ever really have the Crook? Did Lemuel turn traitor? Was Lemuel replaced by an agent of Iuz or the Overking? Did Iggwilv somehow warp the magic of his "word of recall"? 

There is a strong suggestion in 5, in the section detailing the Spikerift cavern system of the Grandwood, that the Crook of Rao has been used as a component of a powerful ward constructed by priests of Hextor to imprison a rival priest of Nerull. If this rumor is true, and the Crook of Rao was used as part of the ward, the DM must determine how it got there, and the obstacles that need to be overcome to obtain it. 

Powers 
The Crook of Rao is an extremely powerful relic. Although not as powerful in combat as some more common magical weapons, it's powers can have a huge impact on a campaign, and it should be used with great caution. 

The Crook of Rao is lawful good in alignment. It can be wielded without penalty by any priest or worshipper of Rao, or anyone of LG alignment. Anyone who is not of lawful good alignment will suffer the penalties and drawbacks detailed below. In addition to these penalties, anyone of evil alignment will sustain 20 points of damage every time (or for every round) they deliberately touch any portion of the weapon. (This includes touching the Crook through clothing, such as gloves or metal gauntlets, but not through a container. It also does not include being struck by the Crook in combat). 

In combat, the Crook of Rao serves as a quarterstaff +3. This magical bonus to hit and damage remains the same on any plane of existence. 

The Crook of Rao has numerous other magical powers and effects as well. 

Spell-like effects of the Crook function at the 18th level of magic use. 

While wielding the Crook of Rao, a character may "dispel evil" at will, as the 5th priest spell of the same name. No material components are required, but extraplanar creatures to be dispelled must be hit by the Crook of Rao itself. Such creatures do suffer a penalty to hit the wielder of the Crook of Rao, as per the spell description. 

Over the eons, the Crook of Rao has been used in particular to battle armies of Yugoloths. As a result, if the Crook of Rao is held forth in the name of good by any non-evil character, he may attempt to "turn" 2d6 yugoloths, as a priest of Rao of 18th level. (Use Table 47 in the DMG. There is no saving throw. Magic resistance and bonuses to saving throws do not apply. This power functions regardless of any magical protections which normally prevent turning of undead or banishment of fiends. Almost all known yugoloths have seven or more hit dice, save for least guardian yugoloths. If used against a yugoloth with six or less hit dice, it would be permanently destroyed, regardless of whether or not it was on its home plane. Also an additional 2d4 yugoloths would be affected, if of 5 HD or less. 

The Crook of Rao serves as a channel for Rao's power in mortal realms. Hence any priest of Rao on the same plane or in the same crystal sphere as the Crook of Rao can pray for and receive spells of up to seventh level, even if Rao normally has no influence in that realm. (Normally a priest of Rao visiting the Forgotten Realms could not receive spells beyond second level. If he brought the Crook of Rao with him, however, he would have no such difficulties, even if he was on the other side of Realmspace from the Crook. However if the Crook was then returned to Greyspace, any priest of Rao remaining behind would no longer be able to receive spells of third level and higher.) 

The Crook of Rao has several additional powers in the hands of a priest of Rao in good standing. 

While wielding the Crook of Rao, a priest of Rao can cast the second level priest spell "withdraw" at will. 

Once per month, a priest of Rao can cast the fifth level priest spell "commune". 

While in contact with the Crook of Rao, a priest of Rao has an effective wisdom of his normal wisdom plus his level, to a maximum of 19. Extra bonus spells for this higher wisdom may be acquired normally if prayed for while in contact with the Crook. These bonus spells due to increased wisdom may be retained for up to 24 hours beyond a priest's last physical contact with the Crook. 

While in physical contact with the Crook of Rao, a priest of Rao does not physically age. This protects him against magical aging effects as well such as the unwanted side effect of the third level wizard spell 'haste' and the attack of a ghost. When not in contact with the Crook, a priest of Rao resumes aging normally. 

In the hands of a priest of Rao of ninth level or higher, the Crook acts somewhat like a 'ring of wizardry,' doubling the number of bonus spells received for high wisdom. (Combined with the increased wisdom detailed above, this can grant a large increase in the number of spells a priest of Rao can receive.) 

In the hands of priest of Rao of fifteenth level or higher, the Crook can summon an aasimon once per twenty-four hour period. There is a 99% chance this will be a movanic deva of maximum hit points named Incarum. (Incarum may have additional powers as well, as the DM wishes.) The remaining 1% of the time it will be the solar Pelrao who appeared in the final battle on the Isle of the Ape. (Pelrao may have additional powers as well, as the DM wishes.) 

[The name "Incarum" is taken from the lore of 3. The name "Pelrao" is fabricated from the name of the two gods he serves - Pelor and Rao.] 

The Crook of Rao has several penalties associated with using it or owning it as well. 

Any priest, ranger, or paladin cannot receive spells from other deities while within 100 yards of the Crook of Rao. Serving as a focus for the god of reason, the Crook overwhelms other deities influence in its area of effect. 

Many evil artifacts, such as the 'Hand' and 'Eye of Vecna,' automatically shift a bearer's alignment to evil. The Crook of Rao has no direct effect on its bearer's alignment. However, in any situation, the course of action most true to the lawful good alignment and the belief's of Rao will occur to the bearer. Over time, this is likely to shift its bearer's alignment to lawful good, unless they are a divine minion of some other creed, as adjudicated by the DM. This may be why the animus Drax was so willing to rid himself of the Crook. 

As Rao is a god of reason, a bearer of the Crook of Rao will find himself more and more prone to contemplation and slower and slower to takedirect action. This will manifest itself in a variety of ways. In particular, for every year the Crook of Rao is borne by a character (in frequent physical contact with the Crook), the character will suffer a -1 penalty to initiative, to a maximum penalty of -5, except when battling fiends and the avatars of evil deities. After the first such year, 'haste' spells will no longer have any effect on the character, even if he later gives up the Crook. 

Finally, as Rao influences the Prime Material Plane primarily through numerous relics he has placed there, his attention is particularly focused on any bearer of such a relic, particularly the Crook of Rao. As a result, anyone bearing the Crook of Rao will find himself held to a near-divine standard of purity and perfection. This standard is nearly impossible to meet by a mortal, and as a result frequent quests of atonement are likely to be required by Rao. The strain of meeting such a standard will eventually force a wielder of the Crook to pass it on to another being they feel is more worthy, as instructed by the deity. The timing will, of course, be affected by need and circumstance. For example, the bearer of the Crook will not give it up while combating a horde of yugoloths summoned by Iggwilv, unless there is a more appropriate follower of Rao available to wield the stave in their stead. 

Suggested Means of Destruction
* The Crook must be buried in the Cauldron of Night. The Cauldron of Night is located on Asperd Isle in the domain of the Sea Barons, beneath Tar Hill. It was from this mass that the great chunk of crystal from which the Malachite Throne was crafted was taken . 

* The Crook must be fed to Kezef the Chaos Hound. Kezef was recently loosed by the god Cyric of the Realms during the events detailed in the novel "Prince of Lies". The ravening beast now roams the Grey Wastes hunting Mask, Patron of Thieves. 




===========================================





In Dragon #155 there is an article entitled "In the Frost and the Snow". Therein is detailed a reclusive sub-race of elves called Snow Elves. They reside in the Crystalmist Mountains. They are very much different from their low-land cousins in many ways. Some examples are: they abhor fire and heat, they have an affinity for using spears and javelins just as other elves have for bows and swords, and they are very tall with some snow elves reaching 7ft in height. 

Also in the article is mentioned that the snow elf druids are holders of a secret process used to produce high quality armor made from the hide of white dragons. This armor is as cherished and rare as elven chainmail--something snow elves cannot make given their abhorrence of fire nor do they like due to the frigid nature of their environment. Snow elves hate fire and heat, therefore they lack the ability to forge metal items be they weapons, tools, or extraneous mundane items. To acquire what metal items they need, the snow elves sometimes trade with the valley elves. This is something that struck me as uncanny. Why haven’t the snow elves developed items from materials other than metal to fill the metal-void? To me, this reliance on the valley elves for metallic items is simply not in the spirit of the elven race. So, to add credence to those words and taking into consideration the +1 to hit bonus snow elves receive with spears and javelins, I developed a new weapon for the snow elves and a fighting style built around its use. The process with which this weapon is created is a druidical secret, much like the armor, and does not involve heat, fire, or metal only the skills of a bone-sculptor and a lapidary and of course the Druids. 




===========================================





Vecna's Ineffable Variorum
Appearance
This tome measures 28 long, 189 wide, and 49 thick. The covers and spine are constructed of bones and bone fragments from numerous creatures, which are magically fused to form solid surfaces. Jointed bones of unknown origin are placed along the edges between the spine and covers, giving the impression of hinges, though the actual hinges are cleverly hidden within the joint-bones themselves. There is no clasp or lock of the usual sort, rather; a small, intact skeletal hand is attached to either cover, the fingers interlocking when the book is closed. A command word causes the hands to clench, holding the book closed against all magic short of a limited wish. A second command word releases the skeletal grip. 

The pages of the book are sewn together and attached to the spine via braided hair. Each page is a sheet of parchment made from the flesh of a different species of creature. 

History
Though no one has ever been able to say for certain, many sages believe Vecna's origins lie far to the west, across the Hellfurnaces, in the blasted lands once called the Suel Empire. In fact, Vecna's penchant for brutality and his obsession for world domination practically brands him as Suloise - after all, the ancient Suel people were (and still are, in some places) noted for their cruelty and policy of conquest. Then, of course, there is Vecna's unequalled skill in magic, leading those same studious observers to believe he may have once been a Mage of Power, one of the legendary Suloise wizards responsible for the Invoked Devastation. All of this is conjecture, of course, but it is not beyond reason. 

Nonetheless, some of that speculation is based on information regarding Vecna's Ineffable Variorum. Some 400 years ago, a band of adventures sold an ancient Suel text to a book dealer in Niole Dra, claiming to have recovered it from a ruined city in the Sea of Dust. The tome, though untitled, contained the dates of a great many events and happenings, the most recent of which preceded the Invoked Devastation by nearly 200 years. What makes this book so relevant, however, is that it describes what many scholars regard as the finest and most accurate description of Vecna's Ineffable Variorum. This fact alone places the Variorum and, by extension, Vecna himself in the Suel lands prior to the Empire's demise. 

The Variorum has managed to evade inclusion in most historical records of the current millennium, for even vague reports of its whereabouts are few and far between. So far, only a mere handful have been confirmed. Even Uhas of Neheli's famed Chronicle of Secret Times, which places Vecna in the Sheldomar Valley when the Kingdom of Keoland was still very young, makes no mention of the Variorum, thus implying that the tome may have been destroyed along with the Suel Empire. 

Perhaps the most conclusive record that the Variorum survived the Invoked Devastation can be found in the journals of Eldarath Allythyr, a drow wizard from the drow capital city Erelhei-Cinclu. These journals relate the tale of how Eldarath came into possession of "a strange tome of flesh and bones," and his use of a spell that "repels enemies in a wave of force and fire." The journals were captured in CY 517, when Eldarath fell in the Stark Mounds to a circle of wizards from Geoff's Society of the Magivestre, but when his body was searched, the Variorum was not among his possessions. It is difficult to authenticate this particular record, however, for comparative drow works are often as hard to come by as pre-Devastation Suel manuscripts. 

In CY 581, mere months before the opening stages of the Greyhawk Wars, Vecna returned to Oerth intent on placing himself as master of both the world and the deities who watch over it. While it is uncertain if Vecna possessed his Variorum during this bid to overthrow Oerth's immortals, the archmage Mordenkainen (who is rumored to have been the guiding force behind Vecna's eventual failure and subsequent disappearance) insists, "If Vecna did have the Variorum at the time, the result of the battle against him would not have been favorable for the people of the Flanaess." 

Maybe the book was destroyed during the Invoked Devastation, or perhaps Vecna simply wrote it off as unimportant in fulfilling his ends. Whatever the case, Vecna's Ineffable Variorum has yet to surface, and undoubtedly it is better this way. 





========================================




Iggwilv's Nethertome 
Appearance
Like many of the arcane texts attributed to Iggwilv (the Fiendomicon of Iggwilv, to be precise), the Nethertome's covers are made of ebony, as is the spine, over which is stretched a single piece of black tanar'ri hide. The hide is secured to the covers with brass corner-pieces and edging, and a brass clasp holds it shut when not in use, though it has no lock. The brasswork retains a continuous sheen, resisting corrosion, tarnish, and similar conditions - obviously a magical embellishment. 

Unlike Iggwilv's other known works, the Nethertome forms a complete and perfect square, each side measuring 209, and its 29 thickness belies the vast amount of information it contains; the pages are composed of an uncharacteristically delicate, almost transparent parchment, and the lettering is small and somewhat cramped. 

History
The Archmage Iggwilv first made her presence known circa CY 460. Shortly thereafter, she conquered the fledgling nation of Perrenland, ruling it for a decade from her secret lair in the Lost Caverns of Tsojcanth. 

It is often said that much of Iggwilv's power came as a result of her discovery of that fell place and the treasures it contained. Nonetheless, power is what she had, and she used it well. Oddly, some learned historians claim that Iggwilv was an accomplished necromancer, even a specialist in that field. How these noted scholars substantiated such a theory is a mystery, for Iggwilv had long borne the reputation of one who associated with fiends, and such creatures were heavy among the ranks of her servants. The very fact that she managed to summon and bind Graz'zt himself would seem to suggest that conjuration, rather than necromancy, was her forte. 

Iggwilv's reliance on fiends to increase her power eventually caused her downfall. During the course of one of her malevolent rituals, she made a critical mistake that accidentally freed Graz'zt from his captivity, and a spectacular battle ensued. In the end, Iggwilv was triumphant, forcing Graz'zt to flee to his Abyssal home, but she paid a dear price for that victory. The wounds she suffered reached far beyond merely the physical, damaging her psyche to such a degree that much of her personal power was torn from her. 

When the news of Iggwilv's condition reached her oppressed subjects, they immediately took up arms and marched on her secluded abode. Her minions, realizing that the reign of their queen was ended, scattered before the oncoming armies and took with them the bulk of her amassed fortune. Among the items stolen by her former servants was the Nethertome. 

For about 60 years, the Nethertome was absent from recorded history, its whereabouts and owner unknown. Then, in CY 521, it turned up in the library of Thillion "Flamefingers" Dern, an aged Bisselite mage who died without an heir. During the auction of Thillion's belongings, the tome was sold to one Gelvin Torlar, a mage who, at the time he bought it, did not have the magical wherewithal to employ its secrets. 

Surprisingly, Gelvin held the book against all comers, even in those early years when his personal might was lacking and those who wished to seize the tome for themselves assailed him on what seemed a weekly basis. By the end of the decade, however, the constant battle to hold the tome had exhausted Gelvin's funds and magical resources, and he was forced to sell the Nethertome for a mere pittance, else starve or be slain in a spell duel. Although Gelvin made it known that the Nethertome had been sold, the actual transaction took place secretly. Thus, the buyer's identity was never learned, and the Nethertome vanished once again. 

Perhaps the most astounding moment in the Nethertome's history came in the years just prior to the Greyhawk Wars. Iggwilv had returned, and with her was the Nethertome, though how she came into its possession is not clear (some believe it was she who purchased it from Gelvin). Worse still, she managed to recover most (if not all) of the power she lost in her battle with Graz'zt all those years ago, and she threw her lot in with Iuz. 

Upon her reappearance, the Archmage Tenser set in motion a series of events that would see to the recovery of the Crook of Rao, which Tenser himself unwittingly carried into one of Zagyg's demiplanes, where he lost it. A band of adventurers was charged with recovering the Crook, and was able to do so and turn it over to Tenser, despite Iggwilv's attempts to stop them. 

Iggwilv was not so easily put off, and she renewed her practice of summoning fiends and binding them to her will. Why the Crook of Rao was not used to stop her (for such was the purpose for its recovery) is uncertain, though some whispers hint that whoever obtained the artifact from Tenser lost it thereafter (which would explain the recent tales that suggest the Crook of Rao is in the possession of Drax the Invulnerable, Lord Protector of Rel Astra). By the time the Greyhawk Wars rolled around, Iggwilv had a sizeable force under her control, which she put at the disposal of Iuz. 

Fortunately, Iggwilv had not learned from her old mistakes. Early in the Wars, she attempted to summon and bind Graz'zt once more, but Graz'zt, who had not forgotten Iggwilv's previous transgression against him, was prepared. When he stepped through Iggwilv's gate, he produced a unique magical device which sundered her protective circles and binding magic. It was here that Graz'zt captured and imprisoned his former consort, and despite the objections of Iuz, Graz'zt confined Iggwilv in the Abyss, where she remains to this very day. 

Nonetheless, it is known that the Nethertome did not accompany her on the journey to her Abyssal prison, but the current whereabouts of the book cannot be confirmed. It is generally believed that Iuz turned it over to one of his Boneheart wizards, and most fingers point to Jumper or Null, as the Nethertome would be most useful to them in their work at Fleichshriver. 

Contents
The Nethertome is divided into several chapters. Like Iggwilv's Fiendomicon, most of it deals with the lower planes (and the tanar'ri in particular). The beginning chapters give a highly detailed and surprisingly accurate treatise on the Blood War, though it has an obvious bias favoring the Abyssal fiends. 

The next handful of chapters describe the chaotic nature of the Abyss, methods of "safe" travel through its infinite layers, and most importantly, areas that should be avoided by mortals. 

Several more chapters describe the denizens of the Abyss, the tanar'ri in particular. These chapters describe their politics, psychology, and general behavior with astounding clarity, almost as if it had actully been written by a tanar'ri. In many places, individual tanar'ri are named. The most notable, and most oft referred to, is Graz'zt, of course. 




==================================





Acererak's Libram 
Appearance
This smallish book measures precisely 129 long, 99 wide, and 29 thick. The covers and spine are meticulously cut sheets black adamantite, held together with a series of small, interlocking hinges which run the entire length of the spine's long edges. Acererak's personal symbol, an encircled capital "A" entwined with serpents, is stamped into the center of the front cover and inlaid with mithril. 

Another strip of black adamantite is connected to the inner surface of the spine, to which are attached 12 rings of the same metal. The Libram's pages, each a carefully fashioned sheet of mithril, stamped with perfectly symmetrical runes and glyphs, are held in place by these rings. 

History
Little is known concerning the being called Acererak, for the name was ancient when eastern Oerik was still ruled by the Flan peoples, and the frightening tales of the Tome of Horrors had long been a part of the folklore throughout the Flanaess when the Kingdom of Aerdy was but an idea posed by an Oeridian chieftain. What can be said, however, is that if Vecna was the most powerful lich ever to walk the face of Oerth, Acererak was a close second, for only a being of great might could strike so much fear into the hearts of men yet remain mostly absent from the eyes of history. 

In CY 446, the same year which saw the founding of the Iron League, a Sunndi wizard named Lindaer entered the Vast Swamp with a small yet powerful band of companions. A month or so later, Lindaer and a single comrade returned to civilized lands, claiming to have located Acererak's Tomb. The pair would not discuss what occurred within that grim place, but to quell disbelievers they regularly displayed their greatest prize: Acererak's Libram. 

Perhaps they revealed the Libram once too often, for during a journey to the city of Greyhawk, where they hoped to assess its value, they were set upon by a large bandit force in the Cairn Hills. Though both Lindaer and his companion survived, it was quite obvious that the bandits had been interested only in the Libram, for that is all they wanted, having left the pair with the balance of their valuables. To his dying day, Lindaer believed the bandits were hired to steal the book - probably by a mage - for it would have had little value to such miscreants otherwise. No one ever claimed responsibility for the attack, however, and even the usual finger-pointing was strangely lacking. 

Nevertheless, it is known that for the next 80 years, the Libram exchanged hands at a fervent pace, with no single owner holding it long enough to demand historical commentary. But in CY 532, Acererak's Libram came into the possession of one Shanadar Vantros, a wizard of some repute operating in the Great Kingdom. 

Shanadar was noted for his zealous obsession with the elimination of his rivals, and his regular use of the spell Acererak's blackstone (detailed below) suggests that he owned the book for quite a few years. It is also said that Shanadar's flagrant use of the blackstone spell ended in his demise, for one of his own blackstones was used against him. It seems that Shanadar sent a blackstone "gift" to a rival (hinted to be another mage, who was later banished from the Great Kingdom for attempting to usurp the throne, but records are vague on this), but the rival, having learned how Shanadar managed so effectively to dispose of his opponents, carefully avoided exposing the blackstone to magic. Then, when Shanadar was away on personal business, the rival penetrated the wizard's tower, using the blackstone itself to bypass the tower's magical defenses. Once inside, the rival hid the blackstone and placed numerous triggering spells in the chamber. When Shanadar returned, he triggered the spells set by his rival, which subsequently detonated the blackstone, destroying Shanadar and most of his tower. The Libram was nowhere to be found in the rubble. 

So it was until CY 585, the Year of Peace. In a meeting of the senior members of Greyhawk City's Guild of Wizardry, Jallarzi Sallivarian informed those present that, while magically disguised, she overheard an aged dwarf give an exact description of the Libram to a group of his fellows. Through her eavesdropping, she also learned that the tome was being held in one of the three dwarven enclaves in and around the northern Abbor-Alz, either Dumadan, Greysmere, or Karakast. How the dwarves came to possess Acererak's Libram is a mystery, but this is unimportant in light of what the dwarves intend to do with it. If Jallarzi's information is correct, the dwarves plan to dismantle the Libram and use its valuable metals to construct more "useful" items like tools and weapons. The Wizards' Guild plans to recover the book before the dwarves destroy it, but to date, they have yet to learn which enclave has it; the dwarves are not talking. 





=================================





Walls of Iron - Making City Walls and Castles a practicality...
In a world of elementals, fly spells and earthquakes, it’s difficult to understand why most civilisations build their great cities and fortifications above ground. How do you protect a city or fortress from heavy magical attack? Clearly a fortress has advantages over a dungeon - you can see your enemies from further away, you can fire at them safely while they have to cross dangerous ground and you can deploy your troops more quickly and efficiently. You also have room to build without the danger of the roof caving in on your head! 

Unfortunately, you are also subject to magical invasion from below, flying war parties, and sieges by giants, wizards and the like. How do you protect yourself? 

Well there are a group of abjurations that make cities and castles a practicality. They are not ordinary spells, rather they are rituals - spells which depend on resources, preparation and repetition to be effective. This group of rituals are known as iron abjurations, and are based on the dampening effects of iron on magic. 

Iron Theory
Iron Theory and indeed the theory of how iron affects magic and magical creatures in general was first described by the abjurer Borrillian of Rel Mord in his masterwork of 463 CY, “Iron - Ye Defensif Use”. Borrillian based his work on the antipathy many magical creatures showed when confronted with cold steel. He proposed that iron did not actually hinder magic as was then widely believed, but rather it was itself highly magical - so much so that it attracted further magics in to its mass, often causing great pain to magical creatures in the process. 

Borrillian noted that places rich in lodestone, a source of iron, were often associated with magical protections and enchantments. Druid’s circles, for example, were places of power and protection and many of these were of lodestone. 

Of most interest, Borrillian said, was the civilising effects of roads when cut with iron picks and shovels - travel is demonstrably faster over such roads and many magical creatures are known to avoid places tainted by iron tools. Indeed, many daily activities associated with iron tools were, Borrillian claimed, actually rituals of a low grade magical nature, inimical to fairy or magical creatures because they bound magic to specific ends, leaving it unavailable for general use. Any large mass of iron had the potential for this dampening effect, Borrillian said and hence mages could not cast in contact with large amounts of cold iron. Even the increased yield from fields turned with a steel plough was used as a proof of the magical nature of iron. 

Over the years Borrillian further refined his theory, reasoning that most human settlements were free of magical creatures due to the long-term effects of iron binding magic away from general use. A peasant’s harvest song, for example, not only sped up work, it directed the magic of the environment into the peasant's tools, improving his efficiency, and starving many magical creatures of the energies they required to survive. Left unchecked, Elves, drow and other magical creatures might find it increasingly difficult to survive in such “civilised” iron-tainted regions. Magic would not completely disappear, but it become steadily less fey and more directed in its nature and application. Finally, Borrillian argued, the rise of the great human civilisations had come about because of the advantage iron had given humans over their more magically adept neighbours. 

(NB: this also explains the survival of dwarfs and other races poor in magical expertise). 

Iron Abjurations
Using these ideas, Borrillian designed several iron based magics specifically for human abjurers tasked with protecting human settlements or castles - no other races are said to be able to use the magics contained within his tomes, though it is suspected that dwarves may have developed weaker clerical equivalents based on Borrillian’s works. 

All of the rituals given below were designed to protect fortresses and cities from magical sieges, especially sieges lead by the races of the Underdark, the undead, or necromancers and summoners. Indeed, so effective are his abjurations that enchantments cast under the radiations of the Underdark, or items manufactured with the aid of those fey glimmerings, fail utterly in the presence of even the simplest of his spells. This makes the races of the Underdark wary of surface dwellers, especially those who use iron widely and of human abjurers in particular. The reason for the weakness of such races in the face of Borrillian’s iron abjurations is said to be covered in his second major work “Iron, Ye Deep Races”. This work also covers the relationship of the Underdark races to sunlight and the interactions of light and iron in particular. Needless to say the Abjurer of Rel Mord was also unpopular with many surface magicians as well, especially those of evil alignments or those who used conjured and summoned creatures regularly. Fortunately many of Borrillian’s abjurations are episodic in nature – passive until they activated by a defender, using the time between activations to gather strength to resist a siege or encirclement. This has led to what some rulers call the adventurer syndrome: its better to employ a few specialists – adventurers – to accomplish things a larger army might not be able to. 

DM Notes...
In their original form, the casting of Borrillian’s iron abjurations took a considerable period of time. The shortest ritual to cast - fortify, took a week to cast; and others like conjure sour, could take several months. Since the original publication of his work however, several shorter variations of Borrillian’s spells have been developed. For this reason two casting times, areas of effects and costs are given for each ritual. 

The first covers the full casting of an iron abjuration and is usually used while building a fortress, castle or city wall. The second assumes the abjurer is short of time and must defend an area quickly. When an abjurer learns the full version of each ritual, he automatically learns the shorter version as well – both versions count as but a single spell. 

To fully protect a keep or castle with the abjurations listed would take an abjurer at least two year's work and consume considerable resources. While the costs might seem high, they are low compared to that of actually building and maintaining a castle or city wall. 

The Abjurations
All iron abjurations are based around the use of a specially prepared piece of iron or lodestone known as a Key. Theft of this Key, or a copy of it, may allow an invader or thief to literally steal the Keys to a city and bypass the wards set to protect it. 

Consequently most Keys will be well hidden and guarded. Many iron abjurations lis t other spells as components of their casting and several of these spells lie outside the scope of a specialist abjurer eg. strength or wall of iron. The spells listed are tailored versions of the normal spells, useful only while casting of an iron based ward. They are learnt as part of each ritual and do not count as separate spells for the purposes of numbers of spells learnt. If an abjurer does not wish to learn these spells (or cannot), he may use an ordinary version of the spell from a scroll or item, or have it cast by another mage. 

Finally, when the long version of each ritual requires renewing, the time between renewals may be doubled by including a limited wish and extension spell as part of the original casting, or quadrupled by using a wish. Casting permanency on any iron abjuration always cost a point of constitution. The shortened versions of each ritual cannot be extended beyond their given durations except as noted. 

Create Key
(Abjuration) 

Level: 5 
Range: 0 
Components: V, S, M 
Duration: 3 years per level of the caster (One week per level – short version) 
Casting Time: Three weeks (One turn - short version) 
Area of effect: One pound of lodestone or iron per level 
Saving Throw: None 

This spell is used to create a Master Key, a Key used to cast or maintain other iron abjurations. A specially prepared lodestone or iron billet is cut or cast in the shape of a Key. The abjurer himself need not cut the Key, but the work must be of high quality - at least 500 GP worth of work. The abjurer then exp oses the Key to grounding elements while casting the spell. At least 100 GP’s worth of such elements must be expended for each pound of iron or lodestone enchanted. 

Typical grounding elements include lead, iron, basalt, granite, obsidian and nickel. Grounding gems are usually jet, catseyes, chrysolite, haematite, olivine and peridot. Additionally (full version only), the abjurer must cast dispel magic, knock, wizard lock and wall of iron on the Key during each day that the Key is being enchanted. 

With both versions of the ritual the abjurer may make two copies of the original Key for each pound of iron enchanted. These copies weigh but two ounces are in the shape of an actual door key and have the same life span as the Master Key. Making a Copy Key requires the use of the Master Key and takes but a single round to create. If lodestone is used to create a Master Key instead of iron, three copies may be made for each pound of lodestone enchanted. 

More than one abjurer may cooperate in casting this ritual. If more than one mage participates, combine the levels of the casters to discover how many pounds of iron or lodestone may be enchanted and how long the Key lasts. 

If a Master Key is due to fail, re-casting the create key spell on the Master will renew the spell on the Master as well as on all the copies made from it. A Key may have permanency cast on it. A Key is not subject to dispel magic. 

Fortify
(Abjuration) 

Level: 5 
Range: 1 yard per level 
Components: V, S, M 
Duration: Three years plus special (Or two hours per level – short version) 
Casting Time: One week (Or one turn – short version) 
Area of effect: One 40’ cube per level of the caster (or one 20’ cube per level – short version) 
Saving Throw: None 

This spell is usually the first of the iron abjurations to be cast. For the full version, the spell requires a 20lb pig of iron for every 40ft cube to be protected and the services of a master mason or engineer. The shortened version requires but a single iron billet of five pounds weight and no artisan is required. 

During a full fortify ritual, the artisan bolts an iron pig to each section of wall or foundation to be protected while explaining to the abjurer the deficits and weaknesses of the area being fortified. A typical 30-foot high wall section might have three such pigs attached - one set in the foundation, one within the wall itself and one to protect the area atop the wall. As each pig is attached, it is touched by the abjurer with a Master Key or Copy. At the end of the casting, the abjurer casts dispel magic, shield, wall of iron and strength over the area being fortified. These spells are not required for the quick version of the spell. When either version of the ritual is completed, the billet(s) merge with the stonework, increasing its resistance to damage and doubling the defensive value of the work vs. siege engines, giant boulders etc. Additionally, fortify enhances a wall’s resistance to disintegrate, passwall, rock to mud, earthquake and other structure altering spells. The wall gains a +2 save vs. these spells or is allowed a saving throw if a saving throw is not normally allowed. If the full ritual of fortify is cast, it may be renewed every three years by an engineer or mason ritually tapping the surface of the wall with an active Key or copy. Fortify fails if this ritual is neglected. Areas repaired after combat still benefit from this spell provided at least 50% of the original structure remains. 

If a Copy or Key is built into a tower, gatehouse, or similar work during either version of the ritual, the siege value of that section is tripled, the duration of the fortify is doubled, and disintegrate, passwall and similar magics cast against the area have their effective volumes halved in addition to the saving throw bonus. Using a Key or Copy in this fashion destroys the Key or Copy used (so Copy Keys are usually used). 

If permanency is cast on a fortify area (full version only), no Key or regular maintenance is required. No more than one fortify spell may be in place over an area at a time - the oldest effect applies. Fortify is not subject to dispel magic. 

Wall Guard
(Abjuration) 

Level: 5 
Range: One yard per level 
Components: V, S, M 
Duration: Three years plus special (or two hours per level – short version) 
Casting Time: Two weeks (or two turns – short version) 
Area of effect: One 40’ cube per level of the caster (or one 20’ cube per level – short version) 
Saving Throw: None 

Full Version: An iron bar 2ft long and 1/2 inch in diameter is hammered into each 40ft cube to be protected by a wall guard ritual. A typical 30-foot high wall section might have three such bars within itself - one bar set in the foundations, one within the wall itself and one to protect the area atop the wall. The shortened version of the ritual requires but a single iron billet of five pounds weight and a diamond of at least 500 GP value (which is consumed in the casting). 

When the ritual(s) are cast, nothing at first seems to happen. Over time however, each bar gains a slight magical charge from the volume it protects. This charge acts to draw magic towards itself, draining off a great deal of an attacking spell’s power. For example, a disintegrate spell cast against a protected wall might result in only a few chips of stone coming loose. A fireball cast at guards atop a tower might see a fireball appear, but result in no actual damage. 

To remain effective, each volume protected by the full version of the spell must be re-touched by an active Key or Copy once every three years. This re-touch may be performed by anybody (no mage is required) and the actual bars buried in the structure need not be touched. If the ritual is repeated regularly, each 40’ volume may eventually absorb as many spell levels as the abjurer who cast the ward, plus an extra level’s worth of energy for every year that passes. 

Every three years that pass without a re-touch results in the loss of a year’s absorption ability until the dweomer fades. 

Short Version: each 20ft cube section may absorb one spell level for every two levels of the caster, rounded up. 

Conditions of Absorption: Wall guard has no effect on magical items used within its volume (except those enchanted in the Underdark - these simply fail); spells cast from within the protected volume outwards, spells existing in the area prior to wall guard being cast, or spells cast by someone with a Key or Copy. 

In the full version of the spell, removal of an iron bar dissipates the effects of the ritual in that volume only. This is sometimes done to allow the creation of secret passages. 

Wall guard rituals are not subject to dispel magic, indeed dispel magic cast against a wall guard acts to re-charge the absorption capacity of the section affected, (subject to the wall guard’s current capacity). Importantly, wall guard rituals neutralise spell levels but are recharged by caster level. This means that a defender may be able to ward off more powerful magical attackers, at least for a time. If a spell like disintegrate is cast directly at a wall or structure protected by a wall guard ritual, a saving throw for the wall or structure is made first, before any charges of wall guard spell are used up. If the saving throw is made, no charges are used. 

No more than one wall guard spell may be in place at any one time and neither version may be made permanent. A wall guard spell may be made inactive by touching a protected area with the correct Key or Copy. This is often done to prevent accidental discharge of the spell in times other than war, and to allow a wall to regain its protective charges. 

Notes: As little as one spell level’s worth of absorption is often enough to disrupt a more powerful spell. In cases where there is less spell absorbing ability left than the level of the spell cast, the DM should adjudicate in favour of the defenders, or reduce the effect of the attack. Additionally, areas protected by this spell are inimical to creatures affected by cold iron and to the undead. Such creatures entering the area must save vs spells or suffer a -1 penalty on to hit rolls and saving throws. A typical fortress may have different sections subject to different Keys, with Copies held by different officers. 

Conjure Sour
(Abjuration) 

Level: 7 
Range: 0 
Components: V, S, M 
Duration: Two years plus special (or one hour per level – short version) 
Casting Time: Three months (or two turns – short version) 
Area of effect: 50ft radius per one hundred pounds of iron enchanted (or 10ft radius per level of caster(s) – short version) 
Saving Throw: Special 

Full Version: Large wrought iron pigs, each of at least 100 pounds weight and 500 GP value, are buried in the earth following three months of special preparations and castings. Up to 100 pounds of iron per level of the caster may be sensitized by a conjure sour spell. During the casting of conjure sour, the abjurer must cast dispel magic, avoidance, enchant an item, protection from evil and conjure elemental on the pigs, as well as exposing the iron to other conjuration, phantasm or summoning magics the abjurer wishes to protect against. 

For example, if a pig used in conjure sour had monster summoning I cast on it as part of its attunement, or a demi-shadow monsters spell, it would work vs. these spells. Equally if it were not exposed to an invisible stalker spell it would have no effect vs. a conjured stalker. 

The abjurer need only cast the dispel magic, avoidance, protection from evil, enchant an item and conjure elemental spells himself - other practitioners including clerics, may cast the other spells to be “soured”. Unlike normal castings of these spells, no actual creatures are summoned and the mage is not weakened by the enchant an item spell. 

As the final step in the ceremony the pigs are taken to their burial site and interred as a group. Burial must occur within eight hours of the end of casting of conjure sour or the dweomer fades. The pigs are now attuned to disturb the magics used to control elementals, conjured or summoned creatures, shadow and demi-shadow monsters and phantasmal killers. A Key or Copy must remain in contact with the pigs for the three months during which the full conjure sour ritual is being cast. 

Short Version: A small 50gp iron statuette of each type of summoned or conjured creature to be “soured” is required e.g. an elemental, elf, orc, skeleton, human, brownie etc. Alternatively a 500 gp billet of iron marked with ruins of disruption and exclusion may be used and have the spells to be soured cast upon it as part of the ritual. The statuettes or billet must be buried and are consumed when the spell is ended or the duration expires. The spell is not mobile and issues from the point of burial. 

Effects: conjure sour works by increasing the chance of an elemental or other creature escaping the control of its summoner. The round by round chance of an elemental breaking control is increased by a percentage equal to the level of the caster of the conjure sour spell. The chance of the summoner dismissing the same elemental is decreased by a like amount. 

Other created, conjured or summoned creatures receive a save vs. paralysis at +2 to escape their controller as soon as they enter the area of effect. Creatures who escape control remain for their normal durations but are now free willed and hostile to their summoner or creator. 

To maintain a full conjure sour casting, the ritual must be renewed every two years by exposing the pigs to the four elements. The surface of the pigs is re-exposed to the air, a bonfire is lit atop them and later extinguished by pure water. The pigs are then touched with their Master Key or a Copy and reburied. No mage is required for this ceremony. This ritual often takes place at mid-summer when the life energies of the land are at their greatest. 

Conjure sour may also be cast on lodestone obtained from a druid’s grove. If lodestone is used instead of iron, the radius of the spell is increased by 20%, but natural animals summoned or conjured are not affected by the spell 

More than one mage may participate in preparing a conjure sour, but if they do so all must participate in the casting for the full casting time(s) of the spell. For the full version of the ritual, multiple abjurers may enchant as many hundreds of pounds of iron as their combined levels. In the shortened version of the ritual, add the levels of the mages together to work out the radius of effect. 

Creatures saving vs. paralysis gain an additional +2 to their saving throw for every extra abjurer who helped cast the conjure sour, up to a maximum of +6. The chance of ruining control of a summoned elemental is that of the highest level mage participating, plus 10% for every additional abjurer. 

Conjure sour may be made activate or inactivate by a touch of the correct Master Key or Copy to the pigs, billet or statuettes. Additionally, possession of a Key or Copy allows normal casting within the area of effect without the dangers of losing control. The radius of a conjure sour includes the ground deep beneath the area being protected, as well as the air above it, so turning the spell on and off may ambush an unwary caster. Conjure sour is unaffected by dispel magic and it may not have permanency cast on it. A fully cast conjure sour ritual is usually left inactive except in times of war. Removal of the buried pigs more than fifty feet from their burial point disrupts the spell as does destruction or theft of the statuettes or billet. 

Notes: Notes in Borrillian’s work indicate that a poorly cast conjure sour ritual is not safe – its area of effect may change wildly, or the spell can wander along ley lines or water flows, creating magical hazards as it goes. The ritual is then said to prove dangerous even if a Key is in hand. 

Grounding
(Abjuation) 

Level: 7 
Range: 0 
Components: V, S, M 
Duration: Two years plus special (or two hours per level – short version) 
Casting Time: Three months (two turns – short version) 
Area of effect: A column, 50-foot radius per level of the caster (or 20-foot radius per level– short version) 
Saving Throw: Negates 

Full Version: The full version of the ritual requires a vast mass of iron - at least 1,200 pounds in weight and cast in the shape of an anchor. This mass is then buried at the centre of the area to be protected usually a major fortress or city. During the casting of a grounding ritual, gems of an earth nature, especially haematite, beryl, chrysolite and malachite, must be crushed over the anchor. The value of the gems and iron used must total no less than 20,000 GP. 

At the end of a full casting, attraction, fly, levitation, enchant an item, anti-magic shell and dispel magic are cast on the anchor. 

The shortened version simply requires an iron spike of five pounds weight be driven in to the ground while a Key or Copy is held in hand. 

Grounding has but one purpose - to prevent the use of fly, feather fall, levitate, reverse gravity and similar magics or abilities within its volume. Any non-avian that enters the area of effect is immediately subject to a grounding attack and each attack may neutralise one spell, spell-like effect or device - save at -6 and -30% magic resistance to negate. Apart from storing charges (see below) an area protected by a full grounding ritual may make twice as many attacks per day as the level of the caster(s) of the ritual. 

The shortened version allows as many attacks as the caster has levels or until the duration of the spell has ended, whichever comes first. 

If the full version of the ritual is used, each week that passes without the use of a grounding charge stores an additional free attack from the ambient magic of the area. While this may seem a great many charges, it should be remembered that a single pass of airborne attackers will neutralise many charges - an active grounding will attack targets round after round until they are grounded, leave the area of effect, or the ritual runs out of charges or attacks. 

Any device, spell or spell like ability affected by grounding remains inactive for as long as it remains within the area of effect (and the grounding is active). Moving out of the area allows the spell, effect, ability or device to resume working. 

More than one abjurer may participate in casting a grounding spell - add together their combined levels to work out the radius affected and number of grounding attacks possible. If lodestone is enchanted instead of iron, the radius of effect increases by 20% and all flying creatures not born or raised in the area of the ritual lose one class of maneuvrability. This may allow defenders to ride griffons, hippogriffs and the like which are more maneuvrable than those of their attackers. 

A full casting of grounding must be renewed every two years by exposing the anchor to the air while crushing an appropriate gem of at least 500 gp value over it. Failure to maintain the spell results in a loss of grounding charges at the rate of one per month and no further charges are absorbed. Grounding may be made activate or inactivate by the touch of an appropriate Key and is unaffected by dispel magic. Possession of a Key or Copy allows the use of fly and related spells while a grounding is still active. Grounding may be made permanent and like reverse gravity, may affect creatures many thousands of feet in the air. 

Notes: Grounding is usually inactive except in times of war. This not only allows charges to accumulate, but it can prove embarrassing if ones guests or messengers crash to the ground. Accidents and the occasional reverse effect - hurling creatures in to the air - are said to occur if the full value of the spell is not paid. Borrillian is rumoured to have created two further versions of this spell, one required the participation of an alteration specialist capable of casting reverse gravity, the other the services of an air elementalist. The first version allegedly slams an entity in to the ground at twice their normal speed and damage. The second peppers them with 6d6 bolts of lightning along with the grounding attacks. Both versions work with either variant of the ritual. 

Some metallic dragons are said to be immune to the effects of grounding; iron and steel dragons have been known to pay an abjurer handsomely who can cast these spells. What they gain from these magics is unknown. 

Iron Awe
(Abjuration) 

Level: 7 
Range: Touch 
Components: V, S, M 
Duration: Five years plus special (one turn per level - short version) 
Casting Time: Three months (one turn – short version) 
Area of effect: one mile radius per level from the point of forging. (one hundred yard radius per level – short version) 
Saving Throw: None 

Full Version: The full version of the spell requires the preparation of a special forge, anvil and tools suitable for the use of a master craftsman. The anvil must weight at least 200 lbs. and the value of the iron and tools must exceed 1,000 gp. At the start of the ceremony, a master armorer or weaponsmith crushes a 5000 gp diamond on the anvil. The anvil is then chained or moored to the area it will be used in. The abjurer requires the presence of either of these parties (or both) for the full duration of the ritual. 

Each morning during a full casting, the abjurer casts enchant an item and enchanted weapon on the anvil while the armorer or smith are at work. Unlike normal castings of enchant an item, the abjurer is not tired by the dweomer, but he must carry the Master Key or a Copy on him at all times. At the end of three months a Copy Key is welded to the anvil and the enchantment is complete. 

Depending on who aided the abjurer, a master armourer or a master weapon smith, the anvil may produce one quality weapon, shield, or a dozen arrows heads per month. These weapons carry a +1 magical charge provided both they and the anvil remain within the area affected by the ritual at all times. These weapons are not permanently enchanted however, and use up this charge when actual fighting occurs. Once activated, a charge lasts five days per level of the abjurer(s) who cast the original iron awe spell. At the end of this period the charge is expended and the weapon loses its bonus. For this reason weapons subject to iron awe are often locked in armories for use only during sieges; additionally the bonus on the weapons may grow to +2 if weapon and anvil remain within the area of the iron awe ritual for five years or more. 

The weakness of iron awe is its anvil - should the anvil be stolen or moved beyond the range of the spell, all weapons forged on the anvil lose their bonuses until the anvil is recovered. If the stolen anvil is not returned to its enchantment point within one day per level of the iron awe’s caster(s), the enchantment permanently fails and the bonuses of all weapons made likewise disappear. If the anvil is destroyed, weapons enchanted under iron awe lose their bonuses immediately. Weapons moved beyond the radius of the ritual also lose their bonus, even when returned to the area of effect. Dispel magic cast against the anvil has no effect but works normally against weapons made under the spell. 

Notes: The area subject to iron awe may be increased if more than one abjurer participates in casting the ritual. Iron awe cannot be made permanent and only one such spell may affect an area at one time – the oldest dweomer applies. The radius of iron awe is usually sufficient to allow sallies from most castles or keeps. 

Short Version: A five pound iron hammer, a Key or a Copy and a 500 gp diamond are consumed in the casting. Additionally the mage must have acquired either the armorer or weaponsmith proficiencies, or be in the presence of someone who has these skills. The mage uses the hammer to drive an iron peg in to the ground, which serves as the centre of the spell. The mage may then enchant up two weapons per level with a +1 magical charge. The charge disappears at the end of the duration of the spell, if the weapons move beyond the spells radius, or after five rounds per level of fighting, which ever comes first. 

Iron Demesne
(Abjuration) 

Level: 7 
Range: Touch 
Components: V, S, M 
Duration: special 
Casting Time: One month 
Area of effect: One mile radius per level of caster from the point of forging 
Saving Throw: None 

This spell is also known as oath of iron, and there is no short version. A ceremonial sword (or other weapon) of at least 5,000 gp value must be forged on an anvil subject to a full iron awe ritual. This sword represents the fealty that will be given to a city, castle or keep by the garrison protecting it. The area covered by the ritual is called an iron demesne and weapon created is called a demesne sword. 

The demesne sword is prepared by casting shield, protection from evil 10’ radius, detect invisibility, detect evil, emotion (Courage and Hope), enchant an item, and strength on the weapon. Additionally the abjurer must maintain a constant litany to the weapon of the importance of honor, duty and obedience in a Lawful alignment tongue. A Copy Key is then soldered or welded to the sword to complete the full ritual. 

To gain the benefits of iron demesne, a member of a garrison must swear fealty to the sword’s owner (or a Key or Copy holder like a castellan or seneschal). A garrison member is defined as anyone who spends at least nine months of the year serving at a particular location in a military capacity. If the oath is accepted, the oath taker gains the following benefits within the area of the demesne. 

+1 on any saving throw or damage roll for as many times per season as years they have given oath. 
+1 to morale 
+1 to movement within the area of effect. 
+1 or + 5% to detecting intruders within the area of effect, including invisible intruders. 
An oath given under an iron demesne is not necessarily an oath kept, hence spies can benefit from this spell provided they form part of the garrison. Additional benefits apply however, to garrison members who keep the spirit of their oath. 

Additional Benefits: If a faithful oath giver bleeds defending the ground covered by his iron demesne, a mystical bond forms between the demesne and the oath giver - he may then permanently gain one hit point. No more than one hit point may be acquired in this fashion in any one year and no more than four hit points in total. 

If an oath giver keeps the spirit of their oath for seven years, they gain the benefit of a protection from evil or shield spell once per season within the range of the iron demesne. 

Unlike other weapons forged under iron awe, a demesne sword does not automatically lose its dweomer if the anvil it was forged on is destroyed, or sword or anvil leave the area of effect - a demesne sword may leave its iron demesne for up to six months before the iron demesne fails. 

A demesne sword may also have permanency cast upon it and if made permanent, it acts to maintain the iron demesne regardless of the existence or location of the anvil, or the location of the demesne sword. It is not uncommon for a ruler to set his demesne sword in stone (to prevent theft), to incorporate it in his throne, or to wear it on him at all times. Only one demesne sword may be forged from any anvil and multiple iron demesnes may not exist in the same area - the oldest active dweomer applies. 

This may result in attempts by usurpers to steal or destroy the sword of a rightful demesne holder or to locate a lost or mythical weapon. 

A demesne sword has other benefits. The weapon now acts as a Master Key and may be used to make as many Copy Keys as the original Key simply by touch. In any contest between Master Keys the sword has primacy, as do Copy Keys made from the demesne sword. 

Iron demesne is not subject to dispel magic - the demesne sword must be beyond the demesne for at least six months (or destroyed if the weapon has permanency cast upon it) before the ritual will fail. For this reason many nobles are reluctant to provide services outside their demesne for more than a few months at a time. A fee called scutage is often paid instead of armed service. 

Notes: In a commentary on Borrillian’s works, it is claimed that very old demesne swords acquire peculiar properties, bonding to particular bloodlines, increasing in area of effect, acquiring permanent magical abilities and in some cases coming to truly represent the land they have dominion over. It is said that if a druid participates in casting an iron demesne, the very land herself will aid the sword’s wielder, if they are defending the land from harm. 

Tower of Iron Will
(Abjuration) 

Level: 8 
Range: touch 
Casting Time: Six months (two hours – short version) 
Components: V, S, M 
Duration: Ten years plus special (one day per level – short version) 
Area of effect: One structure 10ft on a side per level 
Saving Throw: None 

Full Version: This spell is cast on a structure previously subject to both fortify and wall guard rituals and requires the aid of a master engineer. It is extremely expensive to cast and consumes four Copy Keys, ten tons of iron and four diamonds of at least 5,000 gp value each. During casting, the iron and Keys are bolted to the structure and the diamonds crushed and sprinkled over the mass. All are consumed when the ritual is completed. 

As part of the ritual, the abjurer casts wall of iron, mind blank, shield, wall of force, protection from evil, avoidance, strength, globe of invulnerability, emotion (hope and courage), and anti-magic shell over the structure to be protected. Tower of iron will also requires the blood of a psionic entity or that a psionist be present during the casting. 

On completion, the defensive value of the structure vs. siege engines and giant boulders etc. increases by six times. Tower of iron will also enhances a structure’s resistance to disintegrate, passwall, earthquake and similar spells. The structure gains a +6 save vs these spells and from any other attack that might breach the building’s integrity. “Attack” includes scrying, attempts to penetrate or damage the structure by elementals, xorn and other creatures capable of moving through the earth; teleport, dimension door, plane shift, phase door and similar spells or effects; and the use of natural spell-like abilities like innate light or darkness, to overload the tower’s spell absorption capability. 

If an entity fails to successfully attack a tower by a natural ability, it cannot try to re-enter or attack the tower by the same method for at least two hours per level of the caster(s) of the tower of iron will. 

Possession of a correct Key or Copy always allows entry. 

Other benefits: Creatures within the tower gain a +4 save vs all effects that influence the mind and that originate from outside the tower. If creatures subject to charm, possession, domination or similar effects enter the tower, they immediately gain a free saving throw, even if they have failed all previous attempts to free themselves. 

The capacity of the wall guard spell within the structure is also enhanced. The tower may absorb twice as many spell levels per day as the combined levels of abjurer(s) who cast the original spell. This daily capacity increases by an additional two points for every year that goes by without the tower being subject to magical or mental attack 

Maintenance of a tower of iron will spell must occur every ten years and requires an inspection of the structure by a master engineer carrying an active Key or Copy. Any faults or damage found by the engineer must be fully repaired during the season the inspection takes place and all repair work must be directed by the engineer bearing the Copy. Failure to maintain the spell results in the structure weakening at the rate of one extra level of structural strength per year. Bonuses vs. spells or intrusion fade at the same rate, as does the weekly spell absorption ability. 

A full casting of tower of iron will may be made permanent, but this requires two separate castings of permanency - one for each pair of Keys used in the construction. If the ritual is made permanent, the spell absorbing capacity of the tower is fixed at the level when the ritual was first cast. Areas of a tower of iron will damaged in combat may be repaired provided at least 50% of the structure remains, but require the repair work be overseen by a master mason or engineer bearing a Key or Copy. Tower of iron will has no effect on magical items used within its structure (except those from the Underdark – these simply fail), spells cast within the tower, spells exiting the tower, spells existing prior to the tower of iron will being present, or any other iron abjuration. 

Tower of iron will is not subject to dispel magic. A dispel magic, wall of iron, minor globe of invulnerability, globe of invulnerability or anti-magic shell spell cast against a tower of iron will acts to re-charge the tower’s spell absorption ability. Like wall guard, tower of iron will neutralises spell levels but is recharged by caster level. This means that a caster inside a tower may be able to ward off more powerful magical attackers, at least for a time. 

No more than one tower of iron will may exist within the area of an iron demesne, unless the tower existed prior to the creation of the iron demesne, or the same Copy or Master Key as the demesne is used in its construction. 

Like all other iron abjurations, the tower’s benefits may be made active or inactive by the touch of the correct Key or Copy. Except in time of war a tower is often left “inactive’ to allow its wall guard spell to absorb energy without interruption, and to allow those living in the tower to use other magics more easily e.g teleporting and scrying without needing a Key. Short Version: The short version consumes a diamond of at least 5,000 gp value, requires four iron statuettes of a humanoid on guard and consumes a copy key. 

A shortened ritual of tower of iron will increases the defensive value of a structure by three times, allows a volume to absorb up to twice the caster’s level in spells per day and provides an automatic +2 saving throw vs all charm, domination or similar effects, even if such an effect is not normally allowed. The protected structure is resistant to all attempts at intrusion by magical means or ability – a save vs. spells at –2 is required. Failure denies entry via the same method for one hour per level of the caster. For the reduced version of the ritual, only a dispel magic, wall of iron, or minor globe of invulnerability, acts to re-charge the tower’s spell absorption ability. 

Torus of Disjunction
(Abjuration) 

Level: 8 
Range: 0 
Components: V, S, M 
Duration: Two years plus special (one hour per level – short version) 
Casting Time: Five months (three turns – short version) 
Area of effect: 40ft radius volume per level of the caster(s) (10ft radius volume per level - short version) 
Saving Throw: Special 

Full Version: Two great rings of iron are cast and mounted opposite each other in the floor and ceiling or a castle or keep. Both rings must be extensively carved with runes relating to conjuration, summoning, pursuit, movement, banishment and other planes of existence. The rings must be at least twenty feet in diameter, at least one foot in thickness and cost a minimum of 30,000 gp each. 

The following spells form part of the full ritual used in casting a torus of disjunction: banishment, duo-dimension, shadow door, dispel magic, polymorph other, sequester, repulsion, plane shift, shadow walk, prismatic wall, protection from evil, 10' radius, teleport without error, dimension door, distance distortion, and maze. The spells are cast at different rings on alternate weeks and then repeated in reverse order. The costs of the individual spells used in casting a torus of disjunction are paid for as part of the forging costs of the rings. 

Torus of disjunction exists to twist and distort the boundaries where the Prime Material touches other planes, making materialisation difficult or dangerous. To materialise in an area protected by a torus requires a save vs. spells at –4, with failure meaning the creature stays in its own plane of existence. 

If entry is via plane shift, shadow door, shadow walking, teleport, teleport without error, astral travel, dimension door or similar spells or abilities, failure also leaves the victim stunned and helpless in the Astral or Ethereal planes. Each additional abjurer who helps cast the torus of disjunction results in a further -1 penalty on this saving throw, to a maximum of -6. Creatures do not receive magic resistance checks to avoid the effects of a torus of disjunction, because the actual environment the creature is crossing is warped, it is not an attack on the entity per se. In addition to stunning, failure to save vs. Spells means the creature must wait at least a week before another entry attempt can be made. 

Successfully materialising may be even more dangerous than rejection. Entities find their arrival point warped and moving in a random direction by a number of yards equal to the level(s) of the abjurer(s) who cast the torus. A being entering an area subject to a torus of disjunction, can quite literally appear in a ceiling and be killed instantly; or find themselves flung in to a wall at bone breaking speed. Damage to a creature flung about by torus of disjunction is at least 12d6 and may be higher. Roll % dice and consult the teleport table to see if an arrival is high or low. 

Torus of disjunction also exerts magical pressure on polymorphed creatures as they enter its area of effect. A spinning torus of disjunction may twist a creature back to its true form, but this form may be elongated or warped by the distortion of space around them. If a save vs. polymorph at -4 isn’t made, assume that torus of disjunction warps the entity for d6 points of damage per level of the most powerful abjurer who helped create the torus. If more than one abjurer helped cast the torus, a -1 penalty applies to the save, up to a maximum of -6. If the saving throw is failed by more than 4, the creature must save once again vs. polymorph or be afflicted with a major deformity, with one in ten deformities being instantly fatal. Once again magic resistance doesn’t apply, as its the space the creature is trying to occupy that is being twisted - this is not an attack on the entity per se. 

Torus of disjunction is also effective against users of gaseous form, shadow form, statue, duo-dimension, enlarge, shrink and similar magics or abilities that alter shape or form – use the same rules as for a polymorph spell to see what the effects are. 

Like other iron abjurations, torus of disjunction may be activated or deactivated by the correct Key or Copy. A torus may be activate for twice as many days per year as the highest level abjurer who helped cast the spell. Additionally, for every season that goes by without use, an additional free day's spinning is allowed. These free days are used like charges and can only be replaced during periods of inactivity. 

A torus is maintained by regular polishing of the rings with substances inimical to extra planar creatures e.g. silver or iron, with substances difficult to penetrate e.g. lead; and with copper, amber and other charge inducing materials. Typically the lower ring will be rubbed with one substance while the upper ring is rubbed with its opposite. Maintaining a torus of disjunction costs about 200gp per year - a torus of disjunction that is not maintained loses two days of spinning for every year that goes by. When all charges are gone the dweomer fades. 

A Key or copy allows safe arrival in an area protected by an active torus of disjunction with the Key holder appears in the eye of the torus. A Key is not required for a quick escape. 

Short Version: The shorter version of this ritual requires a spinning iron top marked with gemmed runes of exclusion, repulsion and denial and of at least 1000gp value. As long as the top is spinning, the effect will remain until the duration of the spell ends. Unlike the full version of the ritual, creatures denied entry are not left stunned in the Astral or Ethereal, they maintain their wits and may attempt re-entry an hour or so later. Equally the distortion on entry is less severe, being only 1 foot per level of the caster. Damage is also reduced to 6d6 if impact with a surface occurs (but the teleport table still needs consulting and may result in death). The shortened version of the ritual still affects polymorphed creatures, but without the saving throw penalties. It has no affect on those subject to enlarge or shrink spells. 

Borrillian’s Notes: I have found this spell to be despised by necromancers, those who make use of undead troops, creatures from other planes and the intelligent undead. A side effect of the warping process is to interfere with the undead’s connection to the Negative Material Plane. This can result in their weakening until they are slain or forced from the Prime Material - lesser undead like skeletons and zombies lose 1 HP per day until destroyed and greater undead like Vampires may lose up to half their hit points and their powers are weakened - all saving throws vs their powers. are at +2. Other extra-planar creatures may be similarly affected. 

I have also found that an alternative to a building a torus is to use an druid’s lodestone circle. While this is often cheaper, the results are not always what is intended - creatures may be drawn to this plane instead of being excluded from it. It should be remembered that bags of holding and portable holes tend to malfunction near an active torus of disjunction and creatures with gating abilities may find them difficult or dangerous to use. 

Lycanthropes and creatures with more than one form often fall ill and become sickly in the presence of a working torus, as do elves, humanoids and all Underdark races (similar claims are made for conjure sour). Conversely, dwarves, halflings, gnomes and humans often claim to feel invigorated in the presence of a spinning torus. I believe the reason for this elvish reaction is the thinness of their blood and their known aversion to iron. I have seen both drow and duergar fall vomiting to the floor as soon as a torus was activated in their presence. The radius protected by a torus includes the ground under the structure. It is not subject to dispel magic. 

This ritual is used to mold an existing iron abjuration in to a form suitable to protect a city or large complex. 

Mold Iron Abjuration
(Abjuration) 

Level: 9 
Range: Touch 
Components: V, S, M 
Duration: special 
Casting Time: special (four hours – short version) 
Area of effect: special 
Saving Throw: None 

Full Version: This spell is used to mold an existing iron abjuration in to a form suitable to protect a city wall or large defensive complex. Mold iron abjuration requires the use of a Master Key or Copy, a Master Surveyor, a Master Engineer, and a fighter, ranger or paladin of at least 9th level. The abjurer, surveyor, fighter and engineer must each walk a Key or Copy around the area to be protected, tracing out the line the spell will follow. Every one hundred feet or so, an iron billet of ten pounds weight and tipped with a 500GP gemstone is buried in the ground. If a demesne sword is used to trace out the protected area, the volume of metal used in the spell may be halved or the distance between billets doubled. If an area of water like a harbour is to be protected by this spell, it may be crossed by boat and the billets moored in place or the billet touched with a key and lowered over the side. 

Mold iron abjuration can take several years to cast but doesn’t require the concentration of the other spells - provided the abjurer spends two or three days per week at the project, the casting will be completed in five or six years. Additionally the abjurer may delegate portions of the ritual to ordinary mages, provided they are of at least 12th level. With this approach, a dedicated abjurer and a team of four to six mages can protect a city in as little as six months. 

Effects: An existing iron abjuration may be extended by mold iron abjuration, to include a volume as far out as twelve times the original radius of the spell. This means a conjure sour spell with a 700 foot radius, could be extended to follow a line of city walls within about a mile and a half of the spells centre. 

Mold iron abjuration does not require upkeep, but the rituals being molded still require their normal maintenance (if any). Mold iron abjuration may be used to alter more than one iron abjuration at a time and may mold conjure sour, torus of disjunction, fortify, wall guard and grounding. It does not work with create key, or tower of iron will. 

A variant of mold iron abjuration is used with iron awe and iron demesne and will only work if both rituals are present. Large iron stele of 500-lbs. weight must be erected every two miles around the area to be claimed and marked with runes of protection, guardianship and ruling. The border must then be ridden, walked or rowed with the demesne sword in hands of its current owner. The abjurer and ruler of the demesne then ride to the centre of the demesne, where the ruler ritually cuts him or herself with the demesne sword. This blood is then dabbed on each of the stele. 

If the ruler is a follower of a fertility or druidic power, or of good alignment they may mark the stele with wine or grain as an alternative to the use of blood. The marking of the stele must occur at the height of Summer or on the first day of Spring, times when oaths and fealty are traditionally renewed. At the completion of the rituals the iron rusts away as the magic is absorbed by the land. An abjurer who casts this version of mold iron abjuration spell may cast no more magic for at least a season and is aged five years. It is said that ley lines can sometimes result from this spell. 

Molded iron awe and iron demesne rituals must have a minimum width or breadth of at least one mile. 

Short Version: The shorter version of this spell acts as a temporary extension spell, increasing the duration and radius of the other rituals by 50%. The material components are a drop of the caster’s blood, an emerald of at least 500 gp value and an iron billet cast in the form of a ring. 

Other Iron Abjurations
Other iron abjurations attributed to Borrillian include: blood, iron and war, a spell used by human defenders to enhance siege weapons within an iron demesne; create quan (heart) iron, iron with a moral charge used to make swords of good alignments; create true iron, an iron said to be harder than adamantium and lethal to demons (Borrillian is alleged to have made a silver variant for devils); milestone, an abjuration that helps preserve roads; bands of steel, an imprisonment spell; monopole, a defensive spell vs. siege missiles and giant boulders; irony of war, which hardens ground, making tunnelling difficult without a Key and improving the foundations of castles or keeps; iron legion, an iron-based ritual for human armies on the march or those who require protection from humanoids; and nail, a small non-mage ritual said to have been invented for peasants to stop the entry of spirits. 

The whereabouts of Borrillian of Rel Mord are unknown as he disappeared over one hundred years ago. It is said that an iron golem answering to his name currently guards the entrance to the Church of Rao in Greyhawk city. 







================================





Scrolls of the Shadow Lord
by Scott Seeber 

Introduction
564 CY

Perched atop a hill overlooking the town of Safeton sits the College of Shadow Mastery. 

Within these walls the Shadow Magic Specialty is being pushed to new heights, with the graduation of well trained Shadow Mages and the creation of several new spells to bolster their asernals.

The School’s founder and first Chancellor, Belodrim Willomere, was a Shadow Mage who made a name for himself as a member of an adventuring party that traveled the Wild Coast. Many of the unique spells listed below are believed to have been created by Belodrim himself, who was also known as the "Shadow Lord".

578 CY

Belodrim, who had become active in the politics and diplomacy of the Wild Coast, mysteriously disappears. He no longer shows for any official functions, and a representative from the College of Shadowy Mastery confirms they have lost all contact with him as well. No explanations are given.

579 CY

One Month after Belodrim’s disappearance, a new Chancellor is elected from within the ranks of the College’s Staff, and life at the College returns to its normal routine…for a time. Nine months later, something within the walls of the School would go horribly wrong. Officials within Safeton began to realize something was amiss when no contact had been made with the School for 3 weeks. Though by no means open to the public, the Town of Safeton enjoyed a healthy relationship with the School, and representative from Safeton were often on hand within the College. Students and staff often frequented local establishments within the town. In the past three weeks, not a soul had been spotted in Safeton from the School. After some brief discussions, the authorities within Safeton dispatched a small contingent of town guard and 2 officials to head to the School to see what was amiss.

Upon their arrival, they saw no signs of life or movement on the normally patrolled walls of the College, which was built much like a large triangular Keep. They entered with no resistance, not even a locked door …and found the halls, classrooms and living quarters littered with the dead bodies of every inhabitant. All of the bodies, from the weakest student to the new Chancellor lay dead inside, their bodies shriveled and decaying, as if sucked of all life by some powerful force or creature. Several of the walls and items within the School were marred and marked, sign that clearly the large contingent of Mages loosed many spells at whomever - or whatever- their slayer was. Also found all about the School was a pasty, dark ichor of unknown origin, dripping from many of the walls and splattered about the floors. Truly, a bizarre and horrific scene, as indeed anything that could do what had happened here was a powerful force, and a potential threat to the safety of Safeton.

However, time went by and no threat ever materialized. Safeton officials seized may items and possessions from within the College, and amongst these would be born the "Scrolls of the Shadow Lord", a conglomeration of new Shadow Magic spells from within the Tomes and Scrolls found within.

The School was abandoned, and by law was never to be dwelt in again. They were fearful of simply destroying the structure, unsure of what magical protections they may face, so it currently sits relatively intact. Many theories sprang up as to what must have happened, including those who felt Belodrim had returned, now gone mad, and killed his ex-colleagues. Another rumor was that a powerful spell was being researched by the Staff of the College, and that something when wrong in the research, perhaps loosing some powerful creatures from the Plane of Shadow. This theory had its backing in the fact that a group of Sages and Wizards within Safeton identified an as of yet uncompleted powerful spell, original research begun by Belodrim and left for completion by the Staff, called Shadow War (detailed below), and their own notes listed it as "highly volatile" in nature. However, these and others are just rumors and theories, and nothing concrete has ever been proven.





=============================






A Brief Overview of Hyperboria
by Jim Lanter
The northern continent of Hyperboria is a harsh environment. The weather is never truly warm and can be cold enough to freeze a person in minutes during the deepest part of evernight (as the time without sun is known). Geography of this northern land is bizarre. Along the coast, in a some places are icy beaches where during the warmer months, the landscape thaws and becomes a verdant tundra, a serengeti of sorts. More than half of the coastline consists of treacherous cliffs where the glaciers of the interior meet the ocean. Most of the interior is locked in the grip of an ice age and is a vast sea of rolling snow dunes. Winds here can top 100 miles per hour in the dead of winter, for in the center of the continent, at the north pole of Oerth, is Vinterhuld, the abode of the North Wind. This vast sea of snow and ice is pierced in many places by mountain-cloaked valleys known as the rifts. These can range in size from only a few miles in length and half a mile wide to broad areas equal in size to some of the countries of the eastern Flanaess. 

Coastal Plains
As noted above, these wind-swept icy expanses become the bread-basket of the continent during the "summer" months. These areas hold the largest forests and the widest grasslands on the continent. Consequently, in the warm times, large numbers of animals wander the territories, feeding and being fed upon. 

It should be noted that these are not the creatures found in most of Oerth, but rather throwbacks to a previous epoch, a time before humanity had awakened and the elves were young. As such, beasts long extinct in most of the world that dwarf their modern day descendants such as woolly mammoths and mastodons, giant sloths and gargantuan hairy rhinos can be found in abundance. Let the curious and adventuresome be warned that their ancient predators like cave bears, hyenadons and saber-toothed tigers also abound. In the winter, some of these predators and a majority of their prey hibernate; the remaining beasts are driven by hunger to attack anything edible (in game terms, morale = 16-18). 

The plains are really the only places visited by neighboring lands of the Oerik Continent and Fireland. Even these excursions are infrequent; in the winter, the place is inhospitable and stalked by desperate predators. With the warming comes a great increase in the number of icebergs, even the smallest of which can grind a ship to tinder. 

The Interior
The Ice Sea as the interior known is a challenging milieu. Nevertheless, this harsh landscape is far from lifeless. During the period of the midnight sun, herds of the ice divers comb in a whale-like manner the vast fields of algae and micro-organisms that thrive under the unrelenting light. When the sun is at its apex, hibernating groups of fish known as shiversides (similar to the lungfish of Earth) awaken to feed and reproduce. Groups of larger herbivores occasionally emerge from the rifts to browse the short-lived fields of highsun roses and slow root that blossom during this period. Birds migrate from the south to take advantage of both the abundant flora and fauna. However, only the ice divers forage the equally numerous fields of fungi that prefer the darkness of evernight. As ever-present as the 'divers are the muklings, rodent scavengers who build large, termite-like complexes in the Snow sea. A wide variety of predators cull the herbivore population including saber tooth cats, inland polar bears and winter wolves. 

In the icy badlands, few sentient creatures are known to dwell. Among them are the legendary uldra, gnomish servants of the Wind and their companions and mounts, gargantuan Arctic deer. Somewhere in the icy wastes is said to lie the homeland of the Snur Olve, the reclusive Snow Elves. Contact with these fey beings is a perilous proposition for they are the masters of their harsh environment and, with the exception of the Uldra, have little love for other children of Oerth. The greatest peril of this gods-forsaken region are the marauding bands of Durkloks, twisted part-humans who offered themselves into the service of the Dark One, Tharizdun and forever forfeited their souls. They are the masters of stealth and hate all who do not share their damnation, slinking about in the dead of night, searching for victims back to drag back to their subterranean lairs for a cannibalistic orgy. 

The Rifts
These regions actually reach the ocean shores, but are cut off from the outside world by glacial floes. The climate here is more clement, being mediated by the proximity to the ocean and a small amount of geothermal activity and these valleys support a wide variety of plant and animal life. 

Plants in these regions range from "normal" vegetation to weird plant-fungus symbiotes and carnivorous menaces. Like the coastal plains, much of the indigenous fauna are from a bygone era (see above) and "normal" animals such as deer, antelope, badgers, etc. are rare. 

Some realms have found a tenuous hold among the rifts. Communication and trade between these holdings is limited and relies on roving bands of Uldra whose deer-drawn sleds are the only vehicles able to withstand the difficult conditions "topside". During the months of darkness, in addition to diminished food supplies, these communities are subject to raids from desperate predators and marauding Durkloks. Life is indeed difficult for the cultures that have sprung up in these isolated areas and those that dwell here are among the toughest, most self-sufficient in all Oerth. 





========================













=============================







Everyone who wants to know where it came from or wants to look at more stuff for themselves check out : http://www.greyhawk-codex.com/


And more at: http://members.bellatlantic.net/~vze33gpz/gordmain.html


========================











That's all of the good stuff for now folks! Hope some got something out of this. ( like I didn't know hyperborea was full of crazy Tharzidun worshippers, bet Rhialto didn't know that as well  )


----------



## Creamsteak

zouron said:
			
		

> *All the Sins of those mention as damned in the book must be atoned (not nessecary by those that did it, but someone taking the task on them).
> All evil comminted by those whom have writen in it must be undone (again they don't have to do it themselves).
> Then the book must be used for a deed of absolute goodness.
> Finally you must toss the book into the oblivion from which it came.*




Sounds like fun... I'll tally it up on my "to do" list.


----------



## Creamsteak

It is a trivial quip... but I thought it was slightly interesting...

Sollir, Creamsteak, and John Brown are all from Missouri, and we all had shared boarders until John Brown left. I thought it was interesting, unimportant, but interesting.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

We have a new player in the IR, and that player is Zouron.

  He is playing the Eternal Empire forces in AnaKeris.

  Because he is, I am giving names to the five nations of AnaKeris that are open for invasion, and their respective PLs.
  Nevermind that someone might want to leave these people in peace ...

  Anakae Noct (Polynesian human, polynesian demihuman, monsters of various sorts from the MM, neutral)  PL 20
  Crisfae Noct (Polynesian dwarves, polynesian humans, polynesian halflings, neutral and evil) PL 30
  Kiwae Noct (Polynesian races of unknown types, polynesian humans, polynesian demihumans, good) PL 35
  Taerae Noct (Polynesian humans, polynesian demihumans, good) PL 15
  Llurae Noct (Polynesian halflings, polynesian dwarves, evil)  PL 25

  As of the moment, these are free and independent peoples.


  To the far north of AnaKeris, and to the east of the Isle of the Phoenix, is the continent of Aquaria.
  This land is dominated by the Empire of Aquaria, founded by the Oeridians a millennia ago.

  The Empire of Aquaria has a PL of 40.
  However, to it's north, east, and south are other nations, with peoples totally alien, very inhuman.
  They are not friendly to the settlers who drove them from the lands that now comprise the Empire of Aquaria.


----------



## Kalanyr

What alignment is the Empire of Aquara? and what alignment are those inhuman races? I am sending a group of exploring preachers to check those areas.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(deleted)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ*

GnomeWorks

   It takes two turns for that to actually count? That's not good.

  ANSWER:  

  It takes one Turn to count, not two.
  I already counted your expenditure for Turn 5, which was realized at the beginning of Turn 6 (that is to say, now.)  
  Your expenditure for Turn 6, is realized on Turn 7.

  How are our other projects coming along? Nanotechnology... there were a few other things, but I can't recall them right now. Also, how much tech have we managed to rip off from our "secret place" at this point (not necessarily PL or attack/defend bonuses, but what kind of things we have managed to get out of it). Is there anything we have found that is interesting, that we didn't find before?

  ANSWER:  

  Several of you have asked me concerning nanotechnology and other technology that is 21st century in nature.
  Check your values in the Technological Arms Race - you have a ways to go yet before you can product 21st century items!

  As for your Secret Place, GnomeWorks, you have found enough to increase your PL slightly.
  However, most of what you have found, is incomprensible, as of yet.

  - - -

   Mr. Draco

  Edena, could i take the PL from the legions of Kas (18) and divide it amongst my NPCs?

  ANSWER:

  No.  It cannot be done.
  Unfortunately, you are quite right in your first assessment - the only thing the Legions of Kas can do is slowly shrink with battle (or quickly shrink) until they disappear.
  This is the problem with not holding countries (Rhialto, Valkys, Zouron, take note!)

  - - -

  Edena u received a mail from another friend of mine who was interested in playing one of the 2 non played factions now?

  ANSWER:

  I have not, Forsaken One.

  Zouron has gone ahead and claimed the Eternal Empire's forces on Oerth (NOT the Eternal Empire itself.)
  The Emerald Order is still open if someone wishes to play it.

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  (article deleted)

  ANSWER:

  Nice roleplaying, Anabstercorian!  

  However, I see no response from Forrester.
  It would appear he is adamant about that Staff.

  Just remember that revenge is a dish best served cold! 

  - - -

  Mr Draco     

  Edena, instead of dividing up the PL of the Legions of Kas, could I allocate them a region of land to settle in? This would give them the ability to gain PL through industrialization. If this is possible, I'd rather do that then divide their PL up amongst NPCs.

  ANSWER: 

  Yes, that would work.
  You must take a territory you already own, and assign it to the Legions of Kas.
  You could assign the deserted Tilvanot Peninsula, for example, to the Legions of Kas, and then it would be considered a size L country for the purposes of how much PL it could gain.
  Nothing like colonizing ...

  - - -


   Festy_Dog

   (deleted)

  ANSWER:

  Great roleplaying, Festy Dog!   

  - - -

   Spoof

  Question for Edena  

  Edena with the new rules for advancing your civilization that you have made does this mean that I now have access to all 5000 of my PL instead of just 512 of it? If not then this will REALLY make it hard on me as it will take 16 turns for me to advance my civilization? And what if I wanted to advance my Civilization on Oreth at 1881? Do I pay the reduced price or is it counted as the higher number? Or does spending PL to advance my civilization affect both at once? I need to know this before I send you my template, thanks.

  ANSWER - IMPORTANT, EVERYONE READ THIS

  It costs:

  3 PL to advance one year (1500 - 1700)
  6 PL to advance one year (1700 - 1800)
  24 PL to advance one year (1800 - 1900)
  96 PL to advance one year (1900 - 2000)
  400 PL to advance one year (2000 - 2100)
  1,600 PL to advance one year (2100 and onward)

  11th level magic halves the cost.

  Now, in YOUR case, Alzem, here is how it works:

  You have 11th level magic on Toril and in Realmspace.
  You do not have 11th level magic on Oerth and in Greyspace.

  Thus, you must pay half cost for Advancing Your Civilization on Toril and in Realmspace.
  You must pay full cost for Advancing Your Civilization on Oerth and in Greyspace.

  You have a total PL of 5,014 (I could be off a few points, but let's assume it's 5,014.)

  Of that 5,014, you have your forces split as follows:

  4,500 are on Toril and in Realmspace.
  514 are on Oerth and in Greyspace.

  So, let us say you state you are spending all your PL to Advance Your Civilization.

  4,500 of it applies to your civilization on Toril and in Realmspace, which stands at 2100 already.
  Since it costs you 800 points per year advanced, your civilization on Toril and in Realmspace advances 5.625 years.

  514 of the points you are spending to Advance Your Civilization apply to your force on Oerth and in Greyspace, which stands at 1888.
  The cost to advance, given above, is 96 PL per year, so 514 points spent buys you 5.35 years.

  Your civilization on Toril jumps from 2100 to 2105.62.

  Your civilization on Oerth jumps from 1888 to 1893.35.

  Since you crossed the 10 year threshhold, Hope Isle on Oerth gains PL.

  It is size LL, so it gains 4 PL.
  Since you have 10th level magic, you have (if you wish) have created your allowed 10 Pocket Dimensions, each of size LL.
  Each of these also gains 4 PL.
  So, you gain a total of 44 PL, all of it on Oerth, and this extra PL can be used on the next Turn as you please.

  HAD you crossed the 10 year threshhold for your civilization on Toril (going to 2110 from 2100), you would have gained 1,500 PL (30% of your entire total PL) for the 10 year gain.
  You could then, on the next Turn, choose to have sent this extra 1,500 PL into Greyspace, to Oerth, to help you fight your wars there.

  This answer is complicated, I realize, but I have put it as simply as I could.

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  [OPEN POST] I have a request. 

  Anabstercorian is OOC at the moment, although he's still wearing his illithid costume. He raises his hand at the gaming table politely and waits for you to notice, at which point he speaks. 

  << I have a quick request for all of you - You may have noticed that I've detailed the True Staff of Ancient Penumbra on my entry in the Rogues Gallery board. I was wondering if you would all be willing to do the same for your artifacts, so that I could understand, to some extent, what I was up against. My power is public knowledge. Would you be willing to share yours? >> 
  << Also, I'd appreciate it if you told Edena specifically what the trick to destroying your artifact was. You may be able to wreck an Artifact with Mordenkainen's Disjunction, but that tends to have nasty side effects. However, there is always a way to destroy an artifact WITHOUT the side effects. For example, with my staff, if you throw it in to the sun at the core of the Penumbral Hub, the Elder Ones are not summoned, that specific sun collapses in to a blue dwarf, and the staff is gone for good. I've made that public knowledge - I'm not asking you to do the same. What I AM asking you is to decide how your own Artifact is properly destroyed. As for what happens when you bust it, that seems to be up to Edena - But it'd be polite to offer an idea nonetheless. >> 
  Anabstercorian sits back and sketches diagrams for conspiracies furiously on his little segment of the gaming table, working over his next evil scheme.

  ANSWER:  

  Anabstercorian is correct, and his request is important.
  Simply put, it is easy to destroy an artifact with Mordenkainen's Disjunction or any 10th level magic.
  The PRICE of destroying said artifact comes AFTER it is destroyed, and it is extremely high, and could affect the entire world.

  However, an artifact can be nullified safely and without harmful effect if it is destroyed in a particular (and always particularly difficult and singular) way.

  Generally, the effort (think major quests here, folks) required to destroy an artifact properly is worth it, considering the incredible price exacted for simply destroying it out of hand with a Mordenkainen's Disjunction.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Secret stuff for Edena: 

  (article deleted)

  ANSWER:  THE RESULT OF WHAT WAS POSTED IN THIS ARTICLE WILL CAUSE AN IMMEDIATE EFFECT AT THE START OF TURN 6.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I wish to personally thank Forsaken One for his major effort to provide us with vital information on the artifacts of Oerth.

  I wish to express my gratitude, Forsaken One.

  

  Everyone, take a look at the long article above that Forsaken One has posted.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Kalanyr, the Empire of Aquaria is of all alignments.
  It is a major cosmopolitan empire.

  The races that live around it have strange civilizations, where alignment might not even be appropriate as a word to describe their behavior.

  The Empire of Aquaria and these races have long lived apart, and Aquaria knows remarkably little about these races.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, I will have one day delay for 6th turn, can I post you my actions in email?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*IMPORTANT*

I need your Red Goo ratings.

  0 indicates no contact with the Red Goo or Red Steel.
  1 indicates careful experiments, or keeping some Red Steel in storage.
  2 indicates widespread experimentation, or keeping a moderate amount of Red Steel in storage, or employing any monsters created wholly or partly with the help of Red Goo experimentation.
  3 indicates all out experimentation, or production of Red Steel, or keeping a very large amount of Red Steel in storage, or maintaining an army that was partially or wholly created with the help of Red Goo experimentation (NOTE - THE UNION OF OERTH FALLS IN THIS CATEGORY, BECAUSE OF THEIR SUPERTROLLS AND SUPERDRAGONS.)
  4 indicates major production of Red Steel, or the production of monsters with the help of Red Goo experimentation.
  5 indicates all-out production of Red Steel, or the creation of armies with the help of Red Goo experimentation.

  I need these numbers immediately.

  Also, I need Templates from those of you who have not sent me any.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Melkor, I haven't even given the start day for Turn 6.

  In any case, I wish you to post your actions on the board.

  I already know what your Avatar is doing, but if you are launching nuclear barrages, or making major military assaults, I wish them posted here.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## zouron

*Edena Open.*

Goo Rating *0*

and you should have my template.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

More Secret Stuff:

[Color=222222]
Edena, I send Shadowlord Baelros, who, being a minor Demon Lord is most suitable for this task , as my ambassador to Lloth. His message:
  " Melkor The Shadowking sends greetings to mighty Queen of Demonweb Pits! He asks for your help in punishing treachorous Kalanyr! You made him your champion and how did he pay you! By turning Oerthian Drow from you, to the light. Soon they will dwell together with followers of accursed Seldarine, just like their brethren on Toril! Your children on other worlds might perceive this a sign of weakness, and also turn from you! This is why these heretics must be crushed, to show All that Spider Queen is only ruler of Drowish Race! This is why he asks you to send your forces upon Toril, to gather your followers from across the multiverse! Do it and together we shall crush our enemies!"
[/Color]


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Red Goo Rating 5

Also a question:
[Color=222222]
What do my scientists think would happen if Nuclear Explosion powered with Negative energy through 10th level magic hits Blood Waste? Would it strenghen it?
[/Color]


----------



## Gurdjieff

> Edena u received a mail from another friend of mine who was interested in playing one of the 2 non played factions now?
> 
> ANSWER:
> 
> I have not, Forsaken One.
> 
> Zouron has gone ahead and claimed the Eternal Empire's forces on Oerth (NOT the Eternal Empire itself.)
> The Emerald Order is still open if someone wishes to play it.





As I am the friend in question, I've sent you a mail again. I've sent it to anora@comcast.net. Luckily I was going for the Emerald Order ^_^


----------



## Spoof

*red goo*

rating = 0 Or less if freeing goo lowers your rating


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Welcome, Zouron!*

Remember, Zouron - The people of Ana Keri are under my protection.  You piss me off, you'll wish you hadn't.  Okay?  Leave the natives alone or die horribly.

Edena, thank you for your agreement regarding the artifacts.  I have actually made an agreement with Forrester.  That post was a transcript of an e-mail conversation we had.

Edena, we continue to have a Red Goo rating of 5.


----------



## Mr. Draco

The the legions of Kas will colonize the abondoned Tilvanot Peninsula.  They will first build cities/buildings there that match the year 1500 standard that the IR started at, then they will advance said territory to the year 1672, like the rest of the Union of Oerth (or is that impossible?), thus gaining (hopefully) the extra PL from industrialization.

Secret Text for Edena:

[color=22222]
Edena, the Union of Oerth will send diplomatic liasons to each new country, they will come bearing great gifts of technology, alliance, and information.  Even larger efforts will be made with the evil nations, as they may be more accepting of our efforts.
[/color]

Secret text for Zouron and Edena:

[color=22222]
Zouron, before you came to command the Eternal Empire forces on Oerth, the Union of Oerth sent a rather LARGE diplomatic liason bearing gifts and information, and requesting an alliance.  What would you think of that?
[/color]

Secret text for Gnomeworks:

[color=22222]
So, find anything interesting from your new "city of the gods" yet?
[/color]


----------



## zouron

Public Letter:

Greetings Lords of Oerth.
The Eternal Empire's deligation on Oerth have been the subject to severe internal disputes, but would like to announce that our leaders have come to an agreement, our commander has changed and it is now the honorable Fujishi Zuroji that commands our forces. Our plans have also strongly changed and we do not wish to be associated any longer with the actions of our former commander. We have declared our independence from the Emporer and the Eternal Union, we will of course consider ourself positive towards our former ruler. To reflect the change it has been decided that our deligation herefort shall be known as The Eternal Union.
We have the following agenda:
A) Integrating ourself on Anakeris.
B) Including the existing countries of Anakeris in a for all part favorable union.
C) Secure peace on Anakeris.
D) Secure peaceful relationship and trade agreement with all willing to this.

For now it will mean anyone trying to conqurer any land on the Continent of Anakeris will be meet with complete resistance from both existing country and the Eternal Union.
It means we will trade with all that desires to trade with us.
It means we offer the following nations to join our union Anakae Noct, Crisfae Noct, Kiwae Noct, Taerae Noct, Llurae Noct, and The Empire of Aquaria, this relationship will be based on either equal footing no matter the size of said country or based on the country's own economic, military, magical, resource and population mass.
It means we will attempt to live here without exploiting the natural resources and we have no wish to destroy the land which we have settled on.

"From beyond the Mist, From Beyond the Sea."
"We are Here, We join you."
"Eternity is now, We are Now."
"Strength through Unity, Strength through Will."

signed: Commander Fujishi Zuroji

************************************

Letter For Draco:

The Eternal Union, gladly accept your offer. We see it as important to keep open lines of communication and interaction to friendly as well as neutral nations.

Signed: Muji Eviri, Diplomatic Officer.

************************************

Letter For  Anabstercorian 

The Eternal Union will take your warning into consideration, sadly it seems that the new leadership see little reason provided for looking favorable on your proposal.
We have no interest in harming the people of Anakeris, but feel a strong need to include them in our union to avoid for them and ourself a tyranic dictators wishing to use threat as well as force to gain power. We wish this to establish a base of power that will secure the Eternal Union as well as the People of Anakeris from outside interference and by doing this integrating ourself as permanent residence of Oerth.

Signed: Muji Eviri, Diplomatic Officer.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Anab.. Here the promised stuff! (this takes to long, Arf Edena I know how u feel now)*

THIS IS SPECIFICALLY FOR ANABSTERCORIAN; SOME OF THIS INFORMATION IS IN NO WAY KNOWN TO YOU SINCE ONLY ILLITHID ARE AWARE OF IT AND THEIR CUSTOMS, PLANS AND WAYS OF LIFE. 


Anab. enjoy, I promised the entry of the Illithid in Lords of Darkness and well.. here u got your official candy my man 






MIND FLAYERS


"The taste link is active," sugglir sent to his assembled peers. "Begin," came the collective response.
"Human food-creature," sent sugglir to the bound captive, "you are being honored by being chosen as the subject of pa'nur. My mind and yours are linked. When I feast upon your brain, you shal sense it, and savor its taste as much as I do. In this way, perhaps your souls shall be convinced to tread the world in the future as an illithid, rather then as a surface cattle."  With that, Sugglir's tentacles bored their way into Kilimur's skull.
Kilimur screamed, but as he died he learned that the mind flayer found his brain to be quite delicious.

The mind flayers are rightfully feared for their evil, their power, and their diet of the brains of intelligent creatures. They assemble in great cities in the Underdark and enslave entire colonies of sentients to work for them and serve as sources of food. What prevents them from immediatly conquering the world, in addition to their very specifique dietary needs, is their inherent self-serving nature ---- even a slight setback causes an Illithid to flee in the interest of preserving its own skin.
____________________________________________

BRIEF HISTORY


As with beholders, the origin of the illithids is the scource of much speculation and little fact. Some think they came from another plane, some from another time or from across the sea of night (Explanation to GH people, Sea of night is Faerun realm space). Others theorize that they came from a place outside the normal considerations of Faerun's cosmology. There are other worlds where mind flayers rule and all other races are their livestock, and it was ancient slave rebellions against the mind flayers that resulted in psionically active races such as the duergar. As things stand, mind flayers are scattered across the worlds, and noone can point to a specifique place where they originated.

____________________________________________


ILSENSINE

While all mind flayers revere Ilsensine, their evil deity of knowledge, conquest and mental power, few choose to devote themselves to the deity and become clerics. Each illithid city has a handful of clerics that remain somewhat apart from others in the city. Ilsensine is said to look like an enourmous green brain trailing countless tentacles that elad throughout its cavernous realm and into the hidden corners of all planes. Its symbol is a brain with two tentacles. The domains associated with it are Charm, Evil, Knowledge, Law, Mentalism and Tyranny. It's favored weapon is the tentacle (whip).

____________________________________________

CITIES OF THE ILLITHIDS

A mind flayer city is a hideously beautifull place, alien in construction and designed to suit creatures that can naturally levitate. Openings to palatial tunnels rise in staggered levels up the sides of great caverns, ramps instead of stairs, and the lowest level is relegated to slaves and slave handlers. At the center of the city in a large building that houses the elder-brain, the aggregate intelligence and memory of mind flayers that have died. Within the elder-brain's pool swim the tadpolelike young of the race, which implant themselves in a humanoid host when they reach maturity, eventualy transforming the host body into the form of a adult mind flayer.

Mind flayers work to advance the plans of their community and divide themselves into smaller groups for specifique purposes, such as creating attack strategies, planning slaving runs, searching for a way to dim the light of the sun, or creating magic items to enhance their psionic abilities. Illithids encountered outside a city are either agents of these smaller groups or (very rarely) traitorous citizens marked for death. Whether associated with a city or not, mind flayers vigorously compete with each other, rarely pooling their powers, even when working towards the same goal.

____________________________________________

HIERARCHY

The head of a mind flayer city in the elder-brain, which telepathically links all the illithid minds within a mile of the city itself. The elder-brain is parent, orator, judge, arbiter, governor, and library for the illithids. Imbued with vast psionic power from its constituent preserved  brains, the elder-brain cannot move and has no ability to physically defend itself, but its mental powers can effortlessly bring any mind flayer to its knees.

Below the elder-brain is the Elder Concord, a counsil of mind flayers representing each of the various illithid creeds (factions). The Elder Concord sets goals for the community, elects officials for various duties, and takes care of most of the responsibilities for ruling a community. Underneath the Elder Concord are the "common" illithids of the citym which either work alone or agglomerate into inquisitions or cults. Below the common ilithids are the many slaves of the city, which do all the actual labor, act as the city's military arm, and eventually end up as meals for the mind flayers. A city usually has one or two races of thralls to maintain its breeding population.

____________________________________________

MOTOVATION AND GOALS

mind flayers wish to dominate the world so that they may live lives of luxury, feasting upon the refined minds of carefully bred thralls and honing their psionic powers to a fantastic degree. how each illithid plans to see this goal achived may differ --- some wish to blot the cursed sun that prevents them from easily waging war on the surface, some wish to amass great armies of slaves, some to create psionic items of incredible power, and some have even stranger and more incomprehensible goals. Ay motivation is a means to the desired end of world domination.

____________________________________________

RECRUITING

Mind flayers do not recruit. To them, other races are only potential slaves. Only when it is to their advantage or when greatly outnumbered do they ally with others instead of enslaving them, and any "recruited" by the illithids are eventually going to be charmed and enslaved by them. Almost every type of creature with discernible intelligence may be found as a illithid thrall.

____________________________________________

ALLIES

Mind flayers have few true allies, although they sometimes make temporary alliances with other underdark cares. They keep slaves of almost any race; the most common ones are grimlocks, because grimlocks breed fast and are willing to eat the remains a hungry mind flayer leaves behind. The illithids also frequently have chuul as slaves, and use many Underdark adapted animals as spies (the illithid scour the animals' brains to get teh information they wants, bypassing the limited intelligence of the creatures).

Mind flayers sometimes lead small bands of doppelgangers, a type of group known as a druuth. The shapechangers are able to infiltrate various organisations and societies, providing their illithid masters with valuable information.

____________________________________________


ENEMIES

The illithid have many enemies --- namely, almost every creature that isn't an illithid, because no sane mind would volunteer to be enslaved and eaten by these monsters. However, some beings in particular are frequent foes. Deep dragons and drow compete with mind flayers for living space and slaves. Undead of all kind kinds are hated and feared, for they are immune to most psionic powers, forcing the mind flayers to use their own natural attacks or wast valuable slaves.

The Duergar are the most ardent foes of the mind flayers. Once a normal clan of dwarves, after being enslaved and tampered with for generations, the duergar shook themselves free of their mental chains and emerged into the underdark as a new subrace of dwarves. The duergar have never forgotten their enslavement, and they train all their soldiers in illithid fighting tactics.

____________________________________________
____________________________________________
____________________________________________
____________________________________________



Hope you can make some use of it Anab. and maybe some others can make use of it as well!

____________________________________________

Tnx Edena 

btw you missed a post of me above I'll edit this post later and paste it below for you to read again.


----------



## The Forsaken One

> And for my larvae hatching process, if you would be so kind to mail me what for effect in PL increase it's going to have each turn? If it is in the stage I mailed it to you, I'm expecting a big number in PL increase each turn (yeah the 3 digit  )







That's it, awaiting your divine assistance 





tnx in advance and I appreciate u appreciate my enthusiasm in the mails and plans  

And as you know we all love u man for doing this, this stuff is GREAT and I'm still puzzled why people would leave this.. everyone has setbacks and we can't all win but then take the loss and go out in a blaze of nuclear glory! 


Nukem until they Glow Guys


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Cool!  Thanks. ^_^*

I recommend everyone read over Forsaken One's post on Illithid culture.  It is, after all, common knowledge - Anabstercorian is a published author on the history of the Illithid.

Here are my comments on more specific portions of this information:

BRIEF HISTORY

The true origin of the Illithid was secret, but with the publishing of my history it is no longer.  We are an evolved form of a psionic parasite (similar to but also distinct from Puppeteers) that originally traveled to your metaversal space from the non-space that you have called the Far Realm.
After we were summoned to fall from the sky like rain and used as a biological weapon by one species against another in a war to rival any of those that have wracked Toril in the last decades, we turned against our summoners and crushed them.  The species we were originally sent against no longer exists, and we were in tadpole form when we devoured them, so nothing is known of them.  Those who summoned us are known to you today as the Githyanki and Githzerai.
This information is really public knowledge - It's in my book.


ILSENSINE

All of the information here is true - I suppose my domains are Mentalism and Tyranny, then, not Psionics and Domination.  But no biggie.  I suppose I should pick up a good magical whip.

CITIES OF THE ILLITHIDS
All of this is secret to factions who have no Illithid in them.

HIERARCHY
*Edena, this may be a point of contention with other Mind Flayers on Oerth.  I have completely escaped normal Illithid hierachy, and this sort of this is very important to Illithid.  This may cause other Oerthian Illithid to react negatively, as I am a bit of a vagabond.*

RECRUITING
All of this is secret to factions who have no Illithid in them.

ALLIES
Illithid have no known allies, but in these trying times that could, conceivably, change.  Of course, it would be an immense effort for creatures as lofty as the Illithid to suppress their arrogance, but we're Illithid.  You think we're not strong-willed enough to do that?

ENEMIES
You'll ALL screwed.  Some of you are just more screwed than others.  And not necessarily by me.  OR even by my allies.  Wow.
Zen.
More specifically, those of you who have strong Drow or underdark aspects of your Faction would likely bear a strong grudge against the Illithid.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Well, Anabstecorian, you are The Chosen Of Ilsenine, which makes you the highest ranking member of Ililthidi Race.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Welcome, Venus! 

  Welcome to the IR!

  Or, rather, welcome to the bedlam and uproar that the IR always has been.

  You are now the Player of the Emerald Order.

  Has Dagger told you what the Emerald Order is about?
  If he has, you are welcome to play the Emerald Order in that way, or you are welcome to play them in any way you like!

  The Emerald Order as Dagger conceived of it was a good organization.
  They are dedicated to preservation, especially of the wonders and beauties of Oerth, of it's unique plants and animals, of it's inherent magic, of it's native magic.

  Considering the destruction and pillage of these things in recent months, they are badly needed.

  They currently only hold one country, the Kron Hills.
  However, they have access to Dagger's Secret Retreat, so they can all hide in a place where they cannot be found, and if the Kron Hills are devastated they will survive.

  Also, several million people on the world of Oerth have secretly joined the Emerald Order.
  They are even joining the Emerald Order in the Union of Oerth, turning their backs on their God Emperor.
  Those who seek peace, those who seek safe harbor, those who seek preservation of what was, are those who are joining the Emerald Order.

  You are now the player of that Power.

  Welcome to the IR!  

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Anakae Noct, Crisfae Noct, Kiwae Noct, Taerae Noct, Llurae Noct, and The Empire of Aquaria REFUSE to join with the forces of the Eternal Empire, citing them as tyrants.
  In fact, the people of AnaKeris demand to know why nobody has helped them kick the Eternal Empire invaders off their continent - everyone has been full of promises, but nothing delivered.

  Mr Draco, you are able to seize the lands south to the Tilvanot Peninsula.
  However, your plan concerning Advancing Your Civilization is only starting now - the fruits of that plan won't occur until after the end of Turn 6.


----------

